# Finally, My Two Mystery Novels Are Out on Kindle



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name's Debra Purdy Kong and I'm from Vancouver, British Columbia, and I'm new to Kindleboards, well the Kindle world, actually. I've been writing and publishing short stories, essays and articles for new thirty years. My first mystery novel, _Taxed to Death_, featuring tax auditor Alex Bellamy was released in print over a decade ago, but a publisher picked up the electronic rights last year and the book was released in February, 2009. Here's a bit about it:

Revenue Canada auditor, Alex Bellamy, has always dreamed of adventure. During a field audit, he discovers evidence of fraud. Alex learns that others, including someone inside Revenue Canada, are involved. He persuades his colleague, Andy Gowan, to help him investigate, but Andy is murdered and Alex is forced to turn to Jillian Scott; a lady he's never met and who has her own frightening reasons for refusing to cooperate. Soon, Jillian's fears and Alex's search for a killer embroil them in a bizarre and disturbing nightmare not everyone will survive.

The sequel, _Fatal Encryption_, picks up Alex's story eighteen months later, although the book was just released in print and electronically in 2009. Here's the back cover:

Dressed as Kermit the Frog on Halloween night, an unemployed Alex Bellamy wonders where his lfe went wrong. It could be worse. A few miles away, Coquitlam resident, Zachary Ternoway, is stabbed at his front door. In need of cash, Alex agrees to help catch a computer prankster at McKinleys' Department Store. But things turn serious when someone vows to permanently encrypt the store's data and torch the building unless ten million dollars is handed over in two weeks. Alex knows there's a connection between the murder and the extortion threat, yet time's running out. People are questioning his competency, and a killer's threatening his life.

To read excerpts visit www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to our group Debra! Thanks for posting about your book. I'm downloading samples! I posted the links for you below! Love the covers!

 

theresam


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, each book is listed twice (at the same price of 5.59 each) and there are two publishers. One listing (with a larger file size) shows the file size and number of pages (Maine Desk LLC), the other only a file size (Bristlecone Pine Press). In both cases, the upload/publishing dates are the same, so these don't appear to be later/corrected editions (as sometimes happens when authors redo their listing instead of correct the uploaded copy).

Are both in MOBI format, or is one of them TOPAZ?  Also, is the smaller file size due to excluding the cover image or for another reason (such as Topaz formatting)?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a tax pro I HAD to purchase Taxed to Death.  (It's kinda how I feel right now. . . . .)

Ann


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good.


"I want to be a lion tamer."


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As a tax pro I HAD to purchase Taxed to Death. (It's kinda how I feel right now. . . . .)
> 
> Ann


I know how you feel Ann. I am trying to get my last three clients in before Sunday. I leave for vacation on Tuesday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!  I'm pretty religious about not working 12-14 hour days during tax season, but there's no way I could comfortably take a vacation before the 15th. I will sometimes take a short break in mid March. . .this year I did it at the end of March and got back and 6 or 8 more people had brought stuff in.  They're long time clients, but still. . .I have felt a little underwater all this week. . . .

But enough about that. . . .I'm sure it's boring to everyone else!  I'm looking forward to reading the book AFTER the 15th!



Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

koland said:


> Ok, each book is listed twice (at the same price of 5.59 each) and there are two publishers. One listing (with a larger file size) shows the file size and number of pages (Maine Desk LLC), the other only a file size (Bristlecone Pine Press). In both cases, the upload/publishing dates are the same, so these don't appear to be later/corrected editions (as sometimes happens when authors redo their listing instead of correct the uploaded copy).
> 
> Are both in MOBI format, or is one of them TOPAZ? Also, is the smaller file size due to excluding the cover image or for another reason (such as Topaz formatting)?


The files are the same. Given a choice, please use the Bristlecone Pine Press version but what you'll be reading on your Kindle is identical.

These are great stories. Debra, thanks for dropping by!

L


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Debra, congrats on bringing your great books to kindle.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I don't know if other writers have had this issue come up, but I learned the hard way that when using a real institution like Revenue Canada Agency in a novel as I did in Taxed To Death, one has to have their permission to do so or face a lawsuit. I'm not sure if this applies to writers using American institutions, but it sure did for me. When I realized that I needed Revenue Canada's permission I found myself sweating when I called their public relations department.

After a couple of phone calls, the P.R. person told me that headquarters wanted a plot outline of the book and the names of my R.C. characters to run through a database. They needed to know if characters' names matched real employees, past and present, across the country. If they did, I'd have to change my names. My mystery is contemporary and set in Vancouver, but it didn't matter to Ottawa. If my characters' names matched a Nova Scotia employee who'd been employed with R.C. twenty years earlier, I'd still have to make changes. My characters are Alex Bellamy and Kelly Faust. Revenue Canada employs a lot of people so, needless to say, I began to panic.

A few days later, I received a letter from Revenue Canada. To my relief and amazement, they found no match between real and fictional names, and I had permission to use Revenue Canada in the book. They also wished me luck and, to this day, I'm grateful. But neither will I use a real institution again without making a few phone calls first.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Debra,
Congratulations on getting your books out on Kindle. I've downloaded samples to Thor, my iPod Touch, which is currently standing in for the Kindle of my dreams (coming very soon I hope). That was pretty scary stuff about needing permission from the Canada Revenue people. I would have had a serious meltdown.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday, I had the privilege of participating in a reading sponsored by one of the writers' groups in Vancouver. The group (Brock House Writers' society) invited other writers' groups in the lower mainland area to read either prose or poems. Needless to say, there was an incredible variety of work presented and the event was great fun. But when I mentioned that my books were available on Kindle, most of the people in the room had no idea what I was talking about. Apparently, plenty of folks don't know that Kindle exists. In fairness though, Kindle isn't available in Canada. Still it's a bit surreal to be here on Kindleboards talking about books in a format that other readers and writers have a hard time imagining.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yesterday, I had the privilege of participating in a reading sponsored by one of the writers' groups in Vancouver. The group (Brock House Writers' society) invited other writers' groups in the lower mainland area to read either prose or poems. Needless to say, there was an incredible variety of work presented and the event was great fun. But when I mentioned that my books were available on Kindle, most of the people in the room had no idea what I was talking about. Apparently, plenty of folks don't know that Kindle exists. In fairness though, Kindle isn't available in Canada. Still it's a bit surreal to be here on Kindleboards talking about books in a format that other readers and writers have a hard time imagining.


And I have gotten to the point that I can't imagine reading a book on anything _but_ my Kindle. LOL.

L


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> I know how you feel Ann. I am trying to get my last three clients in before Sunday. I leave for vacation on Tuesday.


 There's three of us on here. I'm finally enjoying my second day off work in 3 1/2 months.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope that all of you accountants among us are getting a well deserved rest. Your Canadian counterparts, though, are still hard at it until the April 30th. And my hubby, a C.A., has rolled up his sleeves to tackle the family's forms.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have downloaded samples, thanks for posting Debra!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

On Thursday, April 23rd, I had the privilege of participating on a panel of crime writers at the Vancouver Public Library. We talked about a wide range of things regarding Canadian crime fiction and even delved into our personal work habits. The highlight of the evening, though, was to announce this year's short list for the Arthur Ellis awards, which is Canada's very own mystery writing award. The winners will be announced at the Bloody Words conference in June, but if you're interested, here's a list of finalists in all of the categories. There are probably names you'll recognize and certainly some new names you're likely to hear a lot about in the mystery field:

Best Short Story:

Pasha Malla, “Filmsong” in Toronto Noir (Akashic Books)
James Powell, “Clay Pillows” in Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine (June 200
Peter Robinson, “Walking the Dog” in Toronto Noir (Akashic Books)
Amelia Symington, “An Ill Wind” in Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine (Sept/Oct 200
Kris Wood, “Thinking Inside the Box” in Going Out with a Bang (RendezVous Crime)

Best Non-Fiction:

Daphne Bramham, The Secret Lives of Saints: Child Brides and Lost Boys in Canada's Polygamous Mormon Sect (Vintage Canada/RHC)
Sharon Butala, The Girl in Saskatoon: A Meditation on Friendship, Memory and Murder (Phyllis Bruce Books/HarperCollins)
Alex Caine, Befriend and Betray: Infiltrating the Hells Angels, Bandidos and Other Criminal Brotherhoods (Vintage Canada/RHC)
Michael Calce & Craig Silverman, Mafiaboy: How I Cracked the Internet and Why It’s Still Broken (Penguin Canada)
Kerry Pither, Dark Days: The Story of Four Canadians Tortured in the Name of Fighting Terror (Penguin Canada)

Best Juvenile:

Vicki Grant, Res Judicata (Orca)
Susan Juby, Getting the Girl (HarperCollins)
Elizabeth MacLeod, Royal Murder (Annick Press)
Norah McClintock, Dead Silence (Scholastic Canada)
Sharon E. McKay, War Brothers (Penguin Canada)

Best Crime Writing in French:

Jacques Côté, Le Chemin des brumes (Alire)
Maxime Houde, Le Poids des Illusions (Alire)
André Jacques, La Tendresse du serpent (Québec Amérique)
Sylvain Meunier, L’Homme qui détestait le golf (La courte échelle)
Antoine Yaccarini, Meurtre au Soleil (VLB éditeur)

Best First Novel:

Nadine Doolittle, Iced Under (Bayeux Arts/Gondolier)
John C. Goodman, Talking to Wendigo (Turnstone)
April Lindgren, Headline: Murder (Second Story Press)
Howard Shrier, Buffalo Jump (Vintage Canada)
Phyllis Smallman, Margarita Nights (McArthur & Company)

Best Novel:

Linwood Barclay, Too Close to Home (Bantam)
Maureen Jennings, The K Handshape (Castle Street Mysteries/Dundurn)
James W. Nichol, Transgression (McArthur & Company)
Louise Penny, The Murder Stone (McArthur & Company)
Michael E. Rose, The Tsunami File (McArthur & Company)

Best Unpublished First Crime Novel (the Unhanged Arthur):

Pam Barnsley, This Cage of Bones
Gloria Ferris, Cheat the Hangman
Stephen Maher, Salvage
Douglas A. Moles, Louder
Kevin Thornton, Condemned


----------



## Rhin (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Debra,

I think the cover for Taxed to Death is great! And both books sound really interesting.

How did you get picked up by a publisher (at least for the electronic rights)? I'm a new- *struggling*- author myself, and would appreciate any advice you could give me.
Unfortunately, I'm well aware, there's a lot of luck involved too. I seem to have about as much luck as... as... something that isn't particularly lucky. 

Anyway, welcome to Kindleboards! As you can tell by my number of posts, I'm pretty new here too.

Julian


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Rhin said:


> Hi Debra,
> 
> I think the cover for Taxed to Death is great! And both books sound really interesting.
> 
> ...


Hi, Julian, it's good to meet another writer. You're right, luck has a lot to do with it. But they also say that luck happens when preparation meets opportunity, and I think that's true in my case. I had two published print novels I was promoting when a colleague mentioned a fairly new electronic publisher who was accepting manuscripts. I queried and within a short time, I had a contract for both books. I'm very happy with Bristlecone Pine Press who also designed the covers. And I'm glad you like the covers. So do I!

You didn't mention what stage you're at with your your writing, but generally speaking, the key is to have a finished polished manuscript ready for publication before you even query a publisher. And I can't stress enough the importance of a good critique group and a professional editor to go over the final manuscript. If you've already accomplished these steps then check out Bristlecone or other electronic publishers to see what they publish and if they're currently accepting manuscripts. Once you're ready to submit your work, follow the submission guidelines carefully. Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I mentioned in a earlier post the importance of a good critique group, and since I just met with my group today, I wanted to mention a little bit about how it works because the right group can sure boost your writing career.

This is probably stating the obvious, but writing is a lonely business, and when you're working on a book for months or even years, hard as you try, you'll lose your perspective from time to time. Not only does a good group help you regain your perspective, they understand your frustrations, the rejection letters, and the doubts. They also share your joy when that acceptance letter comes.

The group I belong to is moderated by an experienced multi-published writer. We meet once a week for two hours on Thursday mornings. The group has on average twelve members, so about half the group reads at each session. We're given about ten minutes to read aloud and we bring copies because people pick up the errors easier with a hard copy in front of them. When the reading's done, constructive criticism follows. And this is the key. Everyone's constructive and respectful, even when we disagree with one another.

It's not easy to find a group where egos are left at the door, but after several years of hit and misses, I couldn't imagine living without this one. It doesn't really surprise me that some well known writers still depend on their groups for support and honest feedback.

If you can't find a group, create your own. It might take some time to find people who are the right fit, but it's definitely worth the search.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

In addition to the blog I write regarding white-collar crime issues, I also contribute to a blog maintained by five or six other writers at blogspot. Here we discuss anything and everything related to writing. We also interview other writers from time to time.

Today, I posted a blog about writing eulogies, which my husband had to do this week for his brother who recently passed away. If you're interested in visiting our writetype blog, please go to http://tinyurl.com/cvwpoj

Thanks,


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I just picked them both up, they look great!  I love curling up with a good murder mystery on a stormy night...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> I just picked them both up, they look great! I love curling up with a good murder mystery on a stormy night...


Thank you so much! We had our stormy night last night. Luckily, the power didn't go out or I would have been horribly late for work this morning.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

We didn't have a storm last night, and I had to watch Biggest Loser (I'm such a sucker for that show).  But this weekend is Opening Fishing Weekend (capitalized because it should be a national holiday) and my DH will be out of town.  YAY!!  The house to myself for FOUR DAYS!!  WOO HOOOOO!!!  *ahem* I mean... I will miss him so very much.  I get a LOT of reading done when he's gone because I never turn the TV on!  This weekend I only have a craft sale on Sunday (cross your fingers for me, I need to sell some of this jewelry!), so the rest of the weekend is for my Kindle.  Can't WAIT!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> my DH will be out of town. YAY!! The house to myself for FOUR DAYS!! WOO HOOOOO!!! *ahem* I mean... I will miss him so very much. I get a LOT of reading done when he's gone because I never turn the TV on!


LOL! I'm sure many here can relate...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> We didn't have a storm last night, and I had to watch Biggest Loser (I'm such a sucker for that show). But this weekend is Opening Fishing Weekend (capitalized because it should be a national holiday) and my DH will be out of town. YAY!! The house to myself for FOUR DAYS!! WOO HOOOOO!!! *ahem* I mean... I will miss him so very much. I get a LOT of reading done when he's gone because I never turn the TV on! This weekend I only have a craft sale on Sunday (cross your fingers for me, I need to sell some of this jewelry!), so the rest of the weekend is for my Kindle. Can't WAIT!


What!? You have the whole house to yourself for four days I'm so envious. No one goes away in my house. Even my 20 year old returned home after trying it on her own for three months. And I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Good luck.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday, I heard from my publisher that they'll be re-doing the formatting of my and other authors' books to accommodate Kindle 2 navigation features (using the 5-way controller to move from chapter to chapter, for instance). Once the code is inserted the files will be re-uploaded to Amazon. I've also been told that anyone who already purchased the book won't get the new file. Apparently, this has been a complaint with buyers but for now Amazon doesn't seem to be changing it's policy.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

The Long Haul (or How This Tortoise is Plodding Along)​
Yesterday, I finished the third draft of my fifth novel. While this might not seem like a big deal to some people, it was for me. Because I'm a working mom with a family, finding large chunks of writing time is impossible. Until the kids are grown and I either cut my day-job hours or retire, I won't be prolific. It just doesn't fit the lifestyle, but that's fine. I've made my choices without regret and I celebrate writing milestones, big and little, whenever I can.

This third draft of a 340 page book took over eighteen months to complete. Another reason for the lengthy rewrite is that I really wanted feedback from my talented writers' group, but my allotted critique time is only a few pages every two weeks. Also, last year I worked on the final edits for Fatal Encryption, then promoted the book. I did manage to write two new short essays and an article, plus start a couple of short stories, but sometimes it doesn't seem like nearly enough. Other times, I feel tremendously productive.

I truly admire writers who've written, let alone published, ten or more books. I've been writing novels for nearly thirty years with four finished and two published. I often see myself as the tortoise who slowly plods along in the race with the hare. Only the hare's so far ahead that I'm pretty much alone and free to daydream and realize that all of this really isn't so much a race but a journey. It's a pleasure to look up and pay attention to what the world is doing while I move slowly forward, and to know, with a certain measure of comfort, that I'm on this journey for the long haul.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> The Long Haul (or How This Tortoise is Plodding Along)​
> Yesterday, I finished the third draft of my fifth novel. While this might not seem like a big deal to some people, it was for me. Because Im a working mom with a family, finding large chunks of writing time is impossible. Until the kids are grown and I either cut my day-job hours or retire, I wont be prolific. It just doesnt fit the lifestyle, but thats fine. Ive made my choices without regret and I celebrate writing milestones, big and little, whenever I can.
> 
> This third draft of a 340 page book took over eighteen months to complete. Another reason for the lengthy rewrite is that I really wanted feedback from my talented writers group, but my allotted critique time is only a few pages every two weeks. Also, last year I worked on the final edits for Fatal Encryption, then promoted the book. I did manage to write two new short essays and an article, plus start a couple of short stories, but sometimes it doesnt seem like nearly enough. Other times, I feel tremendously productive.
> ...


Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment and you should be very proud. We'll look forward to seeing this new book in Kindle format!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment and you should be very proud. We'll look forward to seeing this new book in Kindle format!


Thank you! It may be awhile before the book's out on Kindle, though. The first two novels in this series are being looked at by publishers now, and they're not known for their speed which is okay. It takes a tortoise to appreciate another tortoise.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Here in Canada, National Crime Writing Week is coming up and I've been invited to take part in a Crime Writing Day at the Victoria Public Libary, in Victoria, British Columbia. If anyone lives in the area, please feel free to drop by. My panel is at 3:30, and we'll be discussing the dos and don'ts of crime fiction. Should be fun.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday, I just got word that the _Shameless Shorts_ anthology is now available on Kindle. This is a brand new collection of short fiction in different genres (mystery, horror, thriller, fantasy) by authors who all met on an amazon discussion group. Many of them are here on KB. Anyhow, my mystery/horror story "Simon Says" is featured in the book. Any royalties will be donated to a charity that promotes literacy, and a print version will be available in the weeks to come. If you like short fiction, please check it out.



Thanks!

Debra
Fatal Encryption
Taxed to Death


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yesterday, I just got word that the _Shameless Shorts_ anthology is now available on Kindle. This is a brand new collection of short fiction in different genres (mystery, horror, thriller, fantasy) by authors who all met on an amazon discussion group. Many of them are here on KB. Anyhow, my mystery/horror story "Simon Says" is featured in the book. Any royalties will be donated to a charity that promotes literacy, and a print version will be available in the weeks to come. If you like short fiction, please check it out.
> 
> ...


Got it! I love short stories. Just started Taxed to Death, hope to finish this weekend if I can get people to just LEAVE ME ALONE! LOL!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Got it! I love short stories. Just started Taxed to Death, hope to finish this weekend if I can get people to just LEAVE ME ALONE! LOL!


Thank you!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello again everyone,

I've been up to my armpits in work this week: day job and writing deadlines, and participated in a day-long symposium on crime writing on the 30th, which was great fun. Of the nearly 60 attendees only four were men (panelists were even mix of men and women) and just about everyone was writing crime fiction. It was an energizing day, so I've been inspired to write this week.

Anyhow, yesterday I posted this week's installment of my white-collar crime blog. The topic is about the authorities' efforts to keep up with the many fraud cases out there, and if you live in San Francisco, the news is especially dismal. To read the full blog, please visit http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

This week, I learned that too many state-run programs created to help people apparently have enough loopholes to make it fairly easy for people to scam the programs. Take for instance, the 18 people caught scamming the Low Income Assisted Heating Program in Philly for nearly four years before they were finally caught! Sheesh!

To read the blog, please visit http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm about ten days behind on posting the winners of this year's Ellis Awards, but here they are:

This year marks the 25th anniversary of the prestigious awards, named after the nom de travail of Canada's official hangman. The awards honour excellence in Canadian crime writing in six categories: best novel, best first novel, best non-fiction, best juvenile/YA, best short story, and best crime book in the French language.

In recognition of the CWC mandate to encourage new crime writing in Canada, this is the third year of the Arthur Ellis Award for Best Unpublished First Novel (aka the Unhanged Arthur).

Best First Novel
Howard Shrier, Buffalo Jump (Vintage Canada). Howard lives in Toronto, ON. The CWC would like to thank Book City, Toronto, for generously donating the cash award for Best First Novel.

Best Novel
Linwood Barclay, Too Close to Home (Bantam). Linwood lives in Burlington, ON. The CWC would like to thank Sleuth of Baker Street, Toronto, for generously donating the cash award for Best Novel.

Best Short Story
Pasha Malla, “Filmsong” in Toronto Noir (Akashic Books). Pasha lives in Toronto, ON.

Best Non-Fiction
Michael Calce & Craig Silverman, MafiaBoy: How I Cracked the Internet and Why It’s Still Broken (Penguin Canada). Both live in Montreal, QC.

Best Juvenile
Sharon E. McKay, War Brothers (Penguin Canada). Sharon lives in Kilbride, ON.

Best Crime Writing in French
Jacques Côté, Le Chemin des brumes (Alire). Jacques lives in Quebec, QC.

Best Unpublished First Novel 

Douglas A. Moles, Louder. Douglas lives in Oro Station, ON. The CWC would like to thank McArthur & Company for generously donating the cash award and for reading the manuscript with an eye to publishing it.  


The award itself, the Arthur, is hand-carved by Canadian artisan Barry Lambeck. A wooden articulated jumping-jack figure with a noose around his neck, Arthur “dances” when a string is pulled. Past winners of the Arthur have included such major names in Canadian crime writing as Howard Engel, Eric Wright, Peter Robinson, the late L.R. Wright, the late Carol Shields, James W. Nichol, William Deverell, Gail Bowen, Louise Penny, Stevie Cameron, Julian Sher, Norbert Spehner, Giles Blunt, Barbara Fradkin, and Shane Peacock.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Some of you might have seen the CNN clip about the guy who posed as his dead mother for six years in order to collect her benefits. Well, I talk about this pathetic story on my latest blog and I've added another sordid story about a Canadian man who's been targeting seniors. So, you'll understand why this week's edition is called "New Lows in Fraud". To read it, go to http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

While I was writing _Taxed to Death _ and later _Fatal Encryption_, my mind was so focused on writing a mystery for adults that it never occurred to me to market this book any other way. I wrote the type of book I like to read: an adult whodunnit that mixes a little humor and romance with some puzzle solving. I chose to make my protagonist in his mid-twenties because it's a decade of change and change is interesting. Angst about relationships, career choices, and money is something that everyone's gone through, or is still going through.

My publisher pointed out that the romantic component in my books is strong enough to appeal to romance readers. So, I'm happy to announce that _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption _ are now being featured on AllRomanceEbooks. You can find them at http://tinyurl.com/n3m5mr and http://tinyurl.com/nk9oj7

Thanks!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Wonderful Debra!  Exposure to another group of readers can't be anything but good.  I very much enjoyed Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption is toward the top of my TBR list.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## krisjackson (Jun 17, 2009)

Debra, you should hyperlink your web site in the Kindle page. Replace what you have with this:
www.debrapurdykong.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Wonderful Debra! Exposure to another group of readers can't be anything but good. I very much enjoyed Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption is toward the top of my TBR list. Keep 'em coming!


Thank you Songbird! I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

krisjackson said:


> Debra, you should hyperlink your web site in the Kindle page. Replace what you have with this:
> www.debrapurdykong.com


Thanks, Kris, but at the risk of sounding completely stupid (which isn't hard for me in cyberworld) I'm not sure what you mean by "in the Kindle page".


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

One of the reasons I write mystery novels that feature some aspect of white-collar crime is to expose the human component behind all the financial wheeling and dealing. Bernie Madoff's massive Ponzi scheme is a classic example. This man has destroyed thousands of lives, but too many people are under the perception that only rich folks were harmed. Not true. As I write in this week's white-collar crime blog, some of the people devastated by Madoff's greed include a retired school secretary, an auto mechanic, and a retired forestry worker. One poor woman is surviving on food stamps, Dumpter scrounging and bottle collecting. Not all of these people even realized they were investing with Madoff because they relied on other "experts" to invest for them. The thing is, white-collar crime can be nearly as devastating as a bullet, a narcotic, or a knife. On some levels, it's just a slower death.

To read more of this week's blog which includes links to a couple of great articles, go to http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thank you, and Happy Independence Day to all of my American friends.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Aside from writing mystery novels, one of my other great passions is the short story. I've been writing and reading them a long time, and happily have had some success at seeing my stories published in a variety of magazines and anthologies. I write in a variety of genres: mysteries, humor, horror, mainstream, and children's.

Today when I came home from the day job and downloaded emails, I discovered that a children's short story I've been marketing for over two years was not only accepted by a paying market, but was published today. This is my 56th published short story over my writing life and for the first time in over twenty years I have no stories to shop around, which is kind of a weird feeling. I usually have 4 or 5 going, but concentrating on the novels over the past 3 or 4 years has dampened the short story output. So back to work on the short stuff!

One of the reasons this story took a while to find a home is because it's quite long for the 6 to 12 age group, but if anyone's interested in reading "The Scariest Thing", you can find it at http://tinyurl.com/n8jp7f

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Deborah, and congratulations!

L


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations, Debra. I read it and it's such a great kid's story. Nice site, too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Loved the short story, Debra!  Thanks so much for sharing.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

First, thank you all so much for your kind words about my short story, "The Scariest Thing". The story was actually inspired by a true event in my area where one child was indeed poisoned by Halloween candy, but the real reason had nothing to do with treated wood. The child recovered and the story ended happily. Anyhow, writing short stories brings me as much pleasure as writing novels does. But back to book business!

The plot of my mystery, _Fatal Encryption_, centers around a computer hacker's attempt to destroy a family-run chain of department stores if he doesn't receive ten million dollars. There's a reason for his crime, a method to his madness.

Although plenty of hackers plague real life corporations and institutions, their reasons for wreaking havoc can be far more irrational than fiction, if not downright dumb. Take the case of the security guard who hacked into the computers at the hospital where he works. Not only did this moron install malicious botnet software designed to launch a distributed denial-of-service attack, but he videotaped himself "infiltrating" the hospital wearing a hoodie then set the whole thing to Mission Impossible music which he later posted on YouTube. Apparently, the malicious software was programmed to start the day after he quit his job on July 4th.

This whole, pathetic incident would be laughable if it wasn't for the fact that this guy could have hurt patients and messed up things like drug supply counts and the hospital's climate control settings. Fortunately, he was arrested before he could carry out his plan. This loser belongs to a group of hackers, one of whom had sense enough to let the authorities know what the guard was up to. To read more on this story by Robert McMillan of Computerworld.com go to http://tinyurl.com/kmpgb3

Stay safe out there!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Thirty years ago, I was studying criminology and volunteering at a youth detention centre. I visited the centre once a week for one year and learned a lot about teenaged girls in all sorts of legal trouble and emotional distress. I watched them interact, witnessed their despair, and listened to them talk with gullibility and hope about their futures and, in many cases, their mothers . . . mothers who rarely visited and who clearly preferred their new boyfriends to their daughters’ company.

I never pursued a career in criminology for a number of reasons and I stopped volunteering to venture into a different line of work. Then came marriage and a family. For some reason, though, those days at the detention centre are on my mind again.

Currently, I’m writing a short story based on a real incident in the centre. I don’t know why this particular memory has resurfaced after all these years, but I know it’s important enough to explore on the page. While I’ve been working on the piece I’ve been recalling other incidents at the centre. Those incidents have got me to thinking about kids’ problems. And kids’ problems have made me think about runaways . . . those who feel trapped in hopeless situations. Out of this, another idea has formed and it's now an integral part of a new novel I’ve started.

I have no idea if writing about this part of my past will cause the memories to fade permanently. Maybe they shouldn’t. Maybe the plight of runaway teens should be exposed and written about and shared and over and over again until folks show a tiny bit more compassion or understanding to street kids. Because as tough and belligerent and street-smart as they seem, there is still gullibility and flickers of hope behind many of those harsh stares. You just have to watch and listen awhile. I’m not sure how my novel will end, but I know that the journey will make me rethink a thing or two.

By the way, the short story is tentatively called "Birthday Girl".

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

How About A New TV Show:  “So You Think You Can Write”

I’ve been working at my current job in security for about nine months now, and during that time colleagues have slowly found out that I’m a writer with two published books. (They don’t know about all the published short stories, essays, and articles). In terms of security personnel, the site I work at isn’t large. There are perhaps fifty employees in my area and another half dozen on the management team.

During my employment, I’ve discovered four more colleagues who have or are currently writing novels in science fiction, fantasy and even a historical western. Now, given the number of many thousands of books published every year, I’m not surprised that writers are coming out of the woodwork. Nor am I surprised when they ask me how they can publish their books quickly. But that’s when I’m stumped.

I’ve been working at my craft for nearly thirty years. I’ve attended more workshops than I can count. I’ve belonged to critique groups for over fifteen years, and I’m constantly reading to improve my skills. I edit and edit and edit to make the piece the best it can be before publication, and even then mistakes slip by.

Honestly, I try to tell these aspiring writers about the work and the importance of editing, but people seem primarily interested in publishing and making money. I try to tell them, without crushing their aspiration, that there are no shortcuts and that it really does take a lot of work. Am I getting through? I don’t know. But it seems to me that every other person I meet these days wants to, or is writing, a novel. In fact, novel writing is so popular that I'm wondering if the TV networks should develop a new contest. So You Think You Can Write! or Canadian Writing Idol! or Canada’s Got Writing Talent!

Contests from all over the country would submit their first twenty pages to qualified judges with celebrity status. Margaret Atwood, for example. I figure the judges could expect about half a million entries. (The other three million wannabes didn’t get their entries in on time or follow guidelines). Then they’d all gather and the judges would critique their work on camera. Naturally, there’d be tears, and unhappy glares from unsuccessful contestants, and there’d be jumping up and down elation for those who made it to the next round. After all, they’d land a free ticket to Saskatoon for the semi-finals. From there, they’ve have to submit fifty more pages from a new work. If they made it through that round, they’d receive a ticket to Toronto for the finals. And on it would go until a winner was declared. The grand prize would be a contract with a Canadian publisher, provided the publisher’s government subsidy isn’t cut this year. And that’s always a big if. Think the concept would fly? I know there are plenty of contestants out there just waiting for their chance to make it big.

Debra


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL!  Thank you for starting my Monday with a laugh, Debra.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> LOL! Thank you for starting my Monday with a laugh, Debra.


You're very welcome!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Earlier this week, I was corresponding with a publisher about marketing mysteries. This particular publisher has been publishing print books for well over twenty years and her company has a mystery imprint, not to mention a pretty good reputation. The publisher is currently rethinking strategies for promoting and selling books, and here's the clincher: this publisher doesn't publish books in electronic format. Yes, folks, there are publishing houses that still balk at the idea of electronic publishing period. I told her about wonderful devices like Kindle and places like Kindleboard. I hope she'll take a look at it.

And on the same topic, I read an amazing article this week called "Brave new e-world" by Sarah Sheard in The Globe and Mail. Sheard is the chairwoman for the contracts committee with the Writers' Union of Canada. Her article talks a bit about how book publishing used to be and how it is today. One of the most interesting aspects of the piece were the posted comments, which drives home my point that not everyone is onboard with this brave new e-world.

Personally, I wouldn't have thought so a year ago either, but since _Fatal Encryption _ and _Taxed to Death _ have been available on Kindle, my sales have improved and I've met more great people than I thought possible. Brave new e-world? You bet it is, and thank heaven for it. To read Sheard's article go to http://tinyurl.com/np5tnl And don't forget to read those comments!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

What’s New is Old is New Again

For me, one of the most appealing aspects about novel writing is developing a plot and writing that first draft. I’m one of those who likes to take a pen and paper, or pencil as the case may be, and just go with the flow. Sure, I look at my outline occasionally, but outlines are merely guidelines; something to be changed and improved upon.

Once that first draft is finished, I spend a great deal of time editing. I’m constantly rewriting, cutting, and smoothing out the rough bits. The process is slow and usually takes eight or nine drafts over a long period of time. Sometimes it’s disheartening to realize that only a small percentage of my writing time is spent creating new work. Work that needs a lot of revision and constant polishing. But it sure is terrific when a contract comes through and that cheque comes in the mail, or through PayPal these days.

This past month was a rare treat for me. I plotted a new mystery (the fourth in a series I’m working on) and started writing the first chapter. As things turned out, though, I also heard from a publisher who’s interested in the first book in the series which I submitted over a year ago. She’s offered some helpful comments, so once again I’ve pulled out that manuscript.

It’s been so long since I finished editing that book, it almost feels like a new work again, which could be why I’m enjoying the editing process so much right now. Meanwhile, the new novel now sits on the backburner, simmering away, patiently waiting and, honestly, I can’t wait to get to it either. That’s one of the many thing I love about writing. Perpetual optimism.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

It's fabulous when you are lucky enough to love what you do, and you are so good at it!  

You go, Debra!

Vicki


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:



> It's fabulous when you are lucky enough to love what you do, and you are so good at it!
> 
> You go, Debra!
> 
> Vicki


Thank you so much, Vicki. It's people like you who give me the inspiration to keep going during the tough times. You're the best!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I Finally Arrived, Sort Of

Well, it finally happened. I’d been holding out as long as I could. After all, there were concerns about privacy and wasted time and navigating my way through one of the largest social networking sites ever created, but I finally did it. With the help of my savvy daughter, I joined Facebook a few days ago, and I think it’s going pretty well so far. 

My decision to join was inspired by a panel of well known writers, including Dana Stabenow and Laurie King who said that Facebook was a great way to promote oneself and one’s work. They’re also big fans of Twitter, by the way, which I’m also on. 

I don’t know if unknown writers like me successfully promote on Facebook, but I do know that I now have fifty-five friends and belong to three groups, which I have visited only once. I’m still trying to learn all the things one can do on the site and figure out the most efficient way to use it. This could take some time because, frankly, Facebook’s a little overwhelming, although friendly.

If any of you are already on Facebook, new friends are always welcome. And if anyone has suggestions about how best to use Facebook, I’d love to hear from you.

See you on the Home page.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Great Info and Free Software to Protect You From Cybercrime

As I've mentioned before, my mysteries, _Fatal Encryption _ and _Taxed to Death _ have inspired me to do a fair amount of research on white-collar crime issues. Over recent months, I've found myself delving especially into the world of identity theft, which has become an enormous problem. Who knows, this might become a topic of for another book.

Anyhow, I watched a really important segment from a local news show on ctv.bc (in Canada) about how to protect yourself from the rise in cybercrime. The segment called Olsen on Your Side-hosted by Chris Olsen-reported that one in five people have been victimized by crime in the last two years, and over one million people alone last year. Olsen told the story of one victim who'd had his identity stolen by shopping online. Apparently, the thieves started by purchasing small ticket items, but their purchases gradually increased in value to the point where the victim was out $25,000.

The best way to combat this type of theft is to shop only at secure sites you trust and to install good security software. One expert found three free anti virus, phishing, and spam software packages that are on par with the best. They are:

Antivir at free-av.com
Windows Defender at microsoft.com
Spamfighter Standard at spamfighter.com

Experts also advise that whenever you do online banking, type in the bank's address manually each time. Don't rely on links or favorites. Look for addresses that contain https and the lock symbol to ensure that you're visiting a secure site. Also, don't click onto sites or emails to banks. Chances are the crooks are phishing for your personal data.

To watch the video on this important story go to http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/olsen/#TopVideoAn

Stay safe out there.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Why I'm Not Prolific​
When my first mystery, Taxed to Death, was published I was proud, but even more than that, I was relieved to have finally seen this book come to light. It had taken me years to write it and, as my mom said, "only three days to read". My second mystery, Fatal Encryption, took almost as many years to write, although I have to say that with both books, I was also working on short stories, personal essays, and writing-related articles.

After all these years, I'm still not a prolific author. I wish I was, but I'm not. Below is the reason why. Can any of you relate?

On Friday, my day off from work, I had contractors working in our backyard, the furnace maintenance guy show up, school supply shopping, the kids' passport photos done, chores, laundry, and a trip to the movies to see the latest Harry Potter installment. In between, I squeezed in some editing and reading.

Saturday was a Curves workout, a trip to the grocery store for last minute things for my mom's BBQ later that day, plus dim sum with my hubby's family mid-morning. Oh yes, there were bathrooms to clean too. Between each event, came a little more editing, social networking and about 15 minutes of reading at the end of the day before I crashed, exhausted.

Today-Sunday-I was up at 5:30 a.m. for work, where I squeezed in 10 minutes of reading before dashing out the door. I grabbed a chapter to take with me and spent a few minutes of editing on my first break. People were in the staff room on my second break, so I read for twenty minutes instead. Now I'm home and I have a little energy left. Notice that I haven't done any cooking these past three days? That's mainly thanks to my son who loves to cook and has plenty of time before he heads back to school.

In the last three days, I've spent all of three hours of editing and another two hours of networking or other writing-related activities.

I was a big fan of James Clavell, but did you know that he had a researcher and a secretary to type his work? Many other famous authors have had this kind of help too. One reason for their output and consequent fame might be that they didn't spend their time cleaning bathrooms, grocery shopping, doing laundry, and school supply shopping with their kids. And let's not forget the day job.

My hat's off to any writer who's balancing jobs, with kids, with housekeeping, and still managing to write novels. If you're doing all that and still producing a novel every two or three years, than you deserve a medal, made of solid gold, although I'm sure you'd prefer the publishing contracts.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My first guest spot on a blog has made it's appearance. This fun blog belongs to the "Park Avenue Princess" with lots of great stuff on it. She's also giving away a copy of my latest mystery, FATAL ENCRYPTION (sorry, print only, but it's autographed). I was also given a four out of five tiara ratiing, which I'm told is pretty good.  Check it out at http://tinyurlcom.p52fpb

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'll soon be making another guest appearance on the Park Avenue Princess's blog spot to discuss my first Alex Bellamy mystery _Taxed to Death_, which was published some years ago, but which starts the beginning of Alex's story. Meanwhile, the contest giveaway for _Fatal Encryption _ is still going strong. If you'r interested, please go to http://tinyurl.com/cvwpoj


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Debra:

Got them both tonight. 

Ed Patterson
(Thanks for your Amazon comments today)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Debra:
> 
> Got them both tonight.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ed. And you are most welcome.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

The hacker in my mystery _Fatal Encryption _ hasn't quite had the hacking career that some people in real life have had. But there are people like my bad guy everywhere, which is why we all need to protect ourselves from malware and other nasty programs. Here's a quick piece on about the notorious hacker responsible for stealing over 130 million credit card numbers:

Jaspreet Virk of _The Money Times _ has written an intersting article about a twenty-eight-year-old guy who's admitted responsibility for hacking into the accounts of a large number of retail outlets and other institutions since he was in his teens. This guy, Albert Gonzalez, is quite something. He apparently stole 41 million credit and debit cards in Miami, and over 130 million numbers from the New Jersey area. He's agreed to plead guilty to nineteen counts, which will result in a ten to fifteen year prison sentence. But there are many more charges that could literally add up to hundreds of years of jail time.

What's especially interesting about this case is that he was caught and arrested a couple of times before but not charged. And he even became an informant with the Secret Service. While working for them, however, he was still hacking into Fortune 500 companies. Obsessive? Addicted? Bored? Who knows, but mercifully he's off the street. Gonzalez succeeded in stealing all that information by using malware and other programs. This is a good reminder to install malware detection software. I'm not sure we can go too far to protect ourselves these days. To read the whole story go to http://tinyurl.com/lkuxkx

Colin Campbell from examiner.com has written about the dangers any computer user is in, including governments and institutions, from cyber terrorists. It seems that a number of cyber attacks recently threatened an American fighter jet program and the national electric grid. Also, someone apparently breached U.S. and South Korean government websites and knocked them off line for awhile.

President Obama sees the obvious threat to everyone and is trying to hire someone to fill the top cyber crime fighting spot. So far no takers at the time the article was written. To read more on this story go to http://tinyurl.com/mw9s5r


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Can You Spot a Liar?​
As a mystery writer, I have to create characters that lie all the time, so I was fortunate to read a really interesting article called "He Lied, She Lied" by Kiri Blakeley of Forbes.com about lying. Blakeley's article discusses why, how, and when we lie, plus what we lie about. She also notes some interesting differences between men and women liars. To read more go to http://tinyurl.com/nksr5w

Another useful link at the bottom of Blakeley's article will take you to an article by Melanie Lindner, also of Forbes, that lists eleven tips to help you determine if someone's lying. Here's a few that you can use in your fictional, or even your real life:

# 1: Liars won't face you directly, but at an angle and with arms and legs crossed.
#2: Liars are more likely to ask you to repeat a question, or to answer with "to be perfectly honest".
# 3: Liars aren't particularly good with the details and are more emphatic about being right.
#4: The pauses between their words will often increase.
#5: Liars are often guarded, defensive and less cooperative
#6: Liars tend to use "you" and "they" rather than "I".
#7: Hand gestures are more pronounced and will match the rhythm of their speech
#8: Experienced liars don't break into a sweat, but their eyes might shifty eyes and voice pitch will change.
Okay, go ahead and create a liar. Just make him or her a good one!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I received a terrific review for _Fatal Encryption _ this week. The reviewer, Fran Lewis, has written one of the most in-depth reviews I've ever had. Needless to say, I really appreciate the time she took to read and review the book. 

You can find it on Goodreads at http://tinyurl.com/ohg2xk

Thanks!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Woo hoo, Debra!  I haven't had a chance to read the review as my work computer will not allow that site.  Something about social networking... whatever.  I will read it tonight but I wanted to say congrats!

Loved the tips on how to see if someone is lying.  Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Woo hoo, Debra! I haven't had a chance to read the review as my work computer will not allow that site. Something about social networking... whatever. I will read it tonight but I wanted to say congrats!
> 
> Loved the tips on how to see if someone is lying. Thanks!


You're very welcome. The tips about lying do make pretty interesting research for a writer. Come to think of it, they might come in handy for moms and dads with teens!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Not long ago, I wrote about why I'm not prolific, but James Patterson sure is. The man has written, or co-written over forty bestsellers. Recently, he signed a contract to write 17 more thrillers (11 adult and 6 for young people) by the end of 2012, for an undisclosed sum. Probably in the millions. I'm guessing he doesn't do the housework, grocery shopping, and laundry at his place.

Meanwhile, the rest of us plug along as best we can. This week, I received one of the most thoughtful and in-depth reviews of _Fatal Encryption _ I've ever had. I don't know the reviewer personally, but she and I happen to be on the same forum, and I asked her if she'd review my book, and she agreed. Anyhow, the review by Fran Lewis is at http://tinyurl.com/ohg2xk

Also, I might have mentioned that I was featured on a blog by The Park Avenue Princess. She offered a giveaway of _Fatal Encryption_, which ended September 17th. The Princess reported that she had a great number of hits and the winner was very excited to have won a copy of the book. The contest went so well that she'll be featuring me again, this time with respect to my first Alex Bellamy novel, _Taxed to_ _Death_. I'm busy preparing something for this feature and will let you know when the contest is underway.

Lastly, I'm very honoured to be a future guest on author Lorna Suzuki's blog. She's given me quite a few questions to answer, so I'm busy working on those too. Her blog should be posted by the end of September, but I'll announce the exact date later.

Thanks to all of those who participated in the giveaway. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, just a quick note to let you know what I've been up to. First, my feature and book giveaway on The Park Avenue Princess's website was a big success, and we'll be doing another one soon to give away both Fatal Encryption and Taxed to Death as a set, in print format. I know this won't have all you Kindle owners jumping up and down with excitement, but perhaps you'd like to win a copy as a gift for someone else. The Princess will be posting my feature about Taxed to Death soon, and meanwhile you can check out her site and Fatal Encryption at http://tinyurl.com/p5zfpb

Also Yvonne Mason has kindly posted information about Fatal Encryption at http://tinyurl.com/mfdlss

And I think I mentioned that an amazing in-depth review of Fatal Encryption can be found at Fran Lewis's site at http://tinyurl.com/ohg2xk

Finally, if any of you are in the Vancouver area, I'll be attending the Crime Writers of Canada table at the main library on Georgia St., from 11 to 5 p.m. on Sunday, Sept. 27th. This free event gathers all the publishers, editors, magazine folks and booksellers together to celebrate the written word. If any of you live nearby, please feel free to drop by and say hi!

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Today, I attended the Word on the Street Fair in Vancouver, which has been an annual event in our and other Canadian cities for about twenty years. It was a great day. Sunny, friendly, and fun. I sold copies of _Fatal Encryption _ and _Taxed to Death _ and with my colleagues promoted Crime Writers of Canada. You do know we have such an organization, don't you?

Meanwhile, an in-depth interview of me will be posted on Lorna Suzuki's blog on Tuesday. I'll post the link when it's up.

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool, Debra!  Sounds wonderful.  Can't wait to read the interview!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Cool, Debra! Sounds wonderful. Can't wait to read the interview!


Well, here you go, Songbird. Everything you wanted to know about me, my books, and then some! You can find Lorna Suzuki's interview at http://bit.ly/rx9DX. 

Hope you like it!

Thanks everyone,
Debra


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Very interesting, Debra!  Are the Casey books going to be available for Kindle?  Soon?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Very interesting, Debra! Are the Casey books going to be available for Kindle? Soon?


Thank you, Songbird. The Casey books are still being looked at by two different print publishers here in Canada, however, if these publishers take too much longer, I'll market them to my electronic publisher and just release a few print copies myself. I really am excited about e-publishing, and think that it's a wonderful opportunity for writers to show their work to the world.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I thought I'd post a review of _Fatal Encryption _ that appeared in The Gumshoe Review a few months back.

With all of the hype these days about Internet security, identity theft and computer viruses, it is no wonder that we are all just a little paranoid about how vulnerable we are. Everyday activities may put us at risk because someone 'out there' wishes to prove that they are superior to the masses by trying (and often succeeding) to compromise online security.

In _Fatal Encryption_, the second Alex Bellamy novel, a large family-owned retail chain approaches Alex. There has been an anonymous threat to encrypt all the store's data and set fire to the store if a large sum of money is not paid. Alex, a system's analyst, is hired by the store to attempt to find the encryption keys that will save the data and the store from ruin.

Unhappy with his life, and his present girlfriend, Alex is glad of the opportunity on many levels. He is broke and could use the salary, he loves a challenge, he has a profound sense of justice and an equally profound hatred of 'hacks'. Last but not least, he wants to make his estranged family proud of him. He enlists the help of his friend Tristan and between them they try to build upon a tenuous link between a recent murder victim and the McKinley's extortion threat. When his apartment is set afire, the threat becomes personal and Alex will do anything in his power to find the perpetrator before the two week deadline.

Set in Vancouver, British Columbia, in the weeks leading up to Christmas, the novel has a keen sense of place. Debra Purdy Kong seems knowledgeable in the field of technology, which makes the plot plausible and frightening.

With a very likeable protagonist, a hint of romance, and timely subject matter, this fast-paced crime novel should appeal to many. I am looking forward to Alex Bellamy's next outing with keen anticipation.

Lynne LeGrow


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Debra, I'm almost through Fatal Encryption.  I'd be done if people would just leave me alone!  Can't they see that work interferes with my reading time?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Debra, I'm almost through Fatal Encryption. I'd be done if people would just leave me alone! Can't they see that work interferes with my reading time?


Yes, I hate it when that happens, like when I'm on my break at work and someone insists on chatting when they can see I'm clearly reading.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I did end up finishing it on Tuesday.  Now I'm t-tapping my foot, waiting for the next one!!  HURRY!  I need more Alex!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I did end up finishing it on Tuesday. Now I'm t-tapping my foot, waiting for the next one!! HURRY! I need more Alex!


Thank you!

I'm in a brain fog right now due to a virus I picked up a couple of days ago, so I can't remember if you said whether you'd read Taxed to Death. It was the first Alex book and presented a more carefree, and wilder Alex and Tristan ... before murder and other personal problems took their toll.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm in a brain fog right now due to a virus I picked up a couple of days ago, so I can't remember if you said whether you'd read Taxed to Death. It was the first Alex book and presented a more carefree, and wilder Alex and Tristan ... before murder and other personal problems took their toll.


Hope you're feeling better!

Yes, I read Taxed to Death first. So... waiting for #3!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everybody, it's been a busy couple of weeks. My sister and I took our mom to Las Vegas to celebrate her 75th birthday on the 13th. The day after I returned I went back to work for five days straight, then came down with a virus, but not the flu, thankfully. My fever lasted only one day, but my energy disappeared for a week and a half.

While I was staying at our hotel I left a copy of _Fatal _ _Encryption_ near a cafe for anyone to pick up, as part of the Bookcrossing program (www.bookcrossing.com). This is a wonderful program, where you can list a book (print) and leave it anywhere for someone to pick up. If that person chooses, he can then sign onto Bookcrossing and let you know where your book is now and give it a rating. Someone did this with _Taxed to Death _ and last I heard it wound up in Saskatchewan with a 7 out of 10 rating. Here's another review of _Fatal Encryption _ that I'm really proud of. It came from Rebecca's Reads.

Reviewed by Tina Avon for RebeccasReads (8/0

Fatal Encryption, written by Debra Purdy Kong, opens with a murder and non-stop action, which kept me glued to the edge of my seat for the whole ride! I read right through 159 pages before I convinced myself to put the book down and go to bed.

I love that this author has figured out that a thrilling opening chapter is important in this kind of storyline. I hate reading thrillers that don't get to where they need to be until the end of the book!!!! No worries here.

Our wonderful main character, Alex Bellamy, is not doing all that great and is doing some serious thinking about his life. But along comes a challenge and, thank goodness, some money. His help is needed in catching a computer prankster (or is it?) at a local department store. Alex signs on, but he ends up signing on for more than he bargained for. The department store is being threatened by this so-called prankster, and if the store does not turn over 10 million dollars, all the data and its systems will be forever encrypted. Alex finds himself involved in corruption, deceit and murder and it is clear to him that his time is limited. He needs to figure out who is behind this threat and he needs to do it soon.

Alex is a flawed character, and I loved him. Its a nice change of pace to have a main character who is ordinary, one that is not written as some sort of superhero who comes in at the eleventh hour to save the day by simply putting two and two together and getting this impossible solution.

I also loved the pace of this book, it's non-stop action from beginning to end, and I can honestly say that there is not one wasted moment. About one quarter through the book, I thought I had it figured out, and I was completely wrong! Although the suspense was killing me, I had no desire to jump ahead and was happily zipping through page after page.

The only negative comment I have about the book is its cover: it just did not grab me at all.

I am glad that I have discovered a new author and Debra Purdy Kong is a name I will be searching for in the future.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, this week I've been busy preparing for two presentations I'll be giving later this month. One is about choosing between traditional publishers and self-publishing (I do both). The other is a joint mystery writing workshop combined with a reading and signing at a local bookstore. I love participating in this kind of thing. It's fun to help others and to talk about books in general with avid readers. The world needs more readers!

This week, I'm posting another unexpected review I was very happy and grateful to receive from someone on amazon called NY Writer. Here it is:

If you're one of those diehard mystery fans that love nothing better than to match wits, compile clues and figure out whodunit long before the author's solution is revealed, then this book is for you!!! 

Fatal Encryption is a classic mystery that offers fans everything they look for including a compelling story, lots of suspects, tons of clues and a very likable amateur sleuth/murderer tracker downer named Alex Bellamy. He's a very modern day kind of detective. His style is decidedly laid back and reliant on good old-fashioned hard work. He's sort of an anti-hero - his only problem being that he doesn't like bad guys getting away. He's lucky he has this "hero complex" characteristic as it gives him some sort of drive. Without it, we could well imagine him content to spend his life living in his parent's basement on a futon, waking up at noon, and selling used computer parts from discarded units he collects off the street. Fortunately, he does and so he's fiercely independent - doggedly determined to make it on his own. The fact that he tries to help his friend Tristan, who also has some `being proactive' issues - makes the story that much more enjoyable. In Tristan's case, his drive for self-sufficiency comes from being the sole caretaker of his adorable baby daughter, Keri-ann. Alex and Tristan are an unlikely pairing, but it works beautifully! 

Fatal Encryption starts out with a bang - well actually more of a well-placed stab - on Halloween no less - and goes from there. Alex Bellamy is brought onboard by his rather rapacious, needy girlfriend, Lena to help at McKinley's. McKinley's is the department store where she works. They have been hard hit by a number of computer pranks that are now turning the corner into becoming ominous. When Alex is hired, they quickly slide downhill into outright extortion, but do they have anything to do with Zachary Ternoway's murder? That's what Alex Bellamy is determined to find out. 

In this book, Debra Purdy Kong establishes a solid lock and opportunity to create a wonderful series of books based on her lead characters. There's lots of room for her to go and we'd be more than happy to go with her and see what Alex Bellamy is up to next time around!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Today, it was announced that Kindle is now available for Canadians. Yeah! Finally, but better late than never! Now I just have to save my pennies to buy one. Anyhow, this week's review came from Todd Fonseca, author of The Time Cavern, prolific reviewer and a great supporter of unknown writers.

Halloween--Port Moody, British Columbia: Unable to join the trick-or-treating fun due to the chicken pox, one young suburban girl is the sole witness to a costumed reveler responsible for brutal premeditated murder. Nearby, the wife of the victim's brother storms home from a party and finds the body. But why was he killed? What did he know? 

Alex Bellamy a young computer geek in need of work takes a contract job to solve recent network and computer glitches at his girlfriend's company. He soon learns that the glitches are more than just pranks. In fact, all of the computers vital records are encrypted by an extortionist threatening to destroy all of the records or pay ten million dollars to save the company. Soon Bellamy is engulfed in a whirlwind of corporate greed and believes that not only is the company at risk but lives as well; the suburban murder and the young girls knowledge is the key to unlocking the conspirators' identity. In his zeal to debug the company's computer system and solve the murder, Bellamy finds his as well as his friends and families lives are in danger. 

Debra Purdy Kong's book "Fatal Encryption" is an entertaining mystery full of back room corporate deals, family squabbles and power plays, secret affairs, and murder. I enjoyed this novel. Kong creates multiple plausible suspects throughout the story leaving the reader guessing all the way until the end. I was also surprised by how bold and brave Alex Bellamy was throughout the book. He frequently questioned potential suspects telling them how he believed they committed various crimes which if true would have put him in grave danger as in most situations he was alone with these potential killers. 

Reminiscent of "Murder She Wrote", "Fatal Encryption" features an everyday guy with good observational and deductive skills who solves a crime. Kong has created an interested character and I look forward to the next Alex Bellamy mystery.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah Canada. And Debra did you know that the Smashwords catalog has been brokered to Shortcovers.com, the largest Canadian eBook seller in . . .well, Canada and in 180 countries. So all Smashword authors will be there now also.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yeah Canada. And Debra did you know that the Smashwords catalog has been brokered to Shortcovers.com, the largest Canadian eBook seller in . . .well, Canada and in 180 countries. So all Smashword authors will be there now also.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Good news, Ed. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Last Sunday, I teamed up with another mystery author to give a reading and signing at a local bookstore. My partner publicized the event in local newspapers, so we had a small, but enthusiastic group of aspiring mystery writers attend. We didn't have time to discuss all aspects of mystery writing - that would take a 12 week course - but we did talk about the importance of characters, plot, setting, and research. It was a wonderful day. The group asked a lot of questions, shared their experiences, and at the end of it, asked if we'd be giving anymore workshops because this one was really good.

It made me think, did I miss my calling? Should I have become a teacher? Or am I doing exactly what I'm supposed to be doing: writing, promoting, and teaching a little here and there. It sure felt right, but then when you explore your passion, it usually does.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've been very lucky to have received another favorable review for _Fatal Encryption_. This one is came from the Chrischat Reviews.

"Caught in the middle, again, will Alex Bellamy's computer skills keep him out of trouble?

His younger girlfriend dressed him up as Kermit for Halloween and wants him to work for her bosses, the McKinleys. She would be his secretary and they could spend all their time together.

Alex isn't having a good night.

Zachary Ternoway is having a worse one. Someone's just killed him.

How is murder and working for the McKinleys related? Someone can and is locking up their ancient computer system and is holding it for ransom. Either they pay ten million dollars by December 1st or bye-bye business. All the suspects knew Zach. Alex will be having quite a few unpleasant nights.

Fatal Encryption is an amiable read. A little long for a lazy afternoon or rainy day read (take a week to fully enjoy) it would fulfill anyone's need for mystery solitude.

Alex is a reliable character. He's looking for a career of his own making, he realizes his relationship isn't working (but how to break it off); his family stresses and depresses him (he's lacking self-confidance due to not being in the family hotel business) and his new bosses, the McKinleys, are driving him nuts. Who couldn't relate to at least some of Alex's life?

Ms. Kong's cast of murder suspect is long and intertwined. There are secrets everywhere, yet everyone seems to know them...except for Alex. By the end of the novel, I couldn't figure out who was the guilty party, heck I thought maybe they all were and that was the only secret no one knew about. Thanks for the spin, Ms. Kong.

Is Fatal Encryption a success? Yes.
Would I read another Alex Bellamy mystery? Yes"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great review Debra.

Ed Patterson


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi everyone, I've been very lucky to have received another favorable review for _Fatal Encryption_. This one is came from the Chrischat Reviews.
> 
> "Caught in the middle, again, will Alex Bellamy's computer skills keep him out of trouble?
> 
> ...


Awesome review!! And well earned. Can't wait for the next one.

=D


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Awesome review!! And well earned. Can't wait for the next one.
> 
> =D


Thank you, Songbird. You are one of the kindest people I've met on Kindleboards, and your support is so very much appreciated.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

This week has been one of those rare moments in 2009 when I've felt truly at peace. The reason: my kids are happy (daughter's final exams were successful, and my son's high school is officially on break), the Christmas tree's up, the cards mailed, and shopping almost done. But also, I'm on an eleven day break from the day job - the first time I've had any time off in December since 2001. Although I'm busily finishing Christmas preparations, catching up on housework, and compiling a short list of other projects to accomplish before returning to work, life still feels relaxed.

It always happens when I stop living by the clock and put more writing time into my day. It doesn't have to be a lot. For me, two hours of creativity, plus some social networking each day is all I need for happiness. This is also one of those very rare times where every short story, article, and essay I've submitted over the past few years has either been published or accepted for publication. Which means I really need to complete more short pieces in the new year.

I wish the same peace for all of you out there. Have a lovely holiday, however you choose to celebrate your precious time away from the clock.

To read excerpts of Fatal Encryption and Taxed to Death, visit http://www.debrapurdykong.com/.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Debra,

I hope you're doing well since I last saw you...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Hi Debra,
> 
> I hope you're doing well since I last saw you...


Hi Simon, and thank you, yes. I'm doing very well. Haven't had an opportunity to go to many conferences, though. The next one I've committed to is Bloody Words in Victoria, BC (a short ferry ride for me) in June 2011.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thank you, Songbird. You are one of the kindest people I've met on Kindleboards, and your support is so very much appreciated.


Awww! (insert blushing emoticon here...) Thank you!

It sounds like your December is going well. We're hunkering down today, supposed to get hit with up to 24" of snow tonight and tomorrow. YAY! Oops... I mean YUCK.  I admit it, now that I don't have to drive far to get to work I don't mind the snow so much. In fact I'm hoping to get out my snowshoes and have some fun!

Have a wonderful and safe holiday season, Debra. Thank you for the hours I spent being entertained by your books, I truly appreciate your hard work!

Songbird


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Awww! (insert blushing emoticon here...) Thank you!
> 
> It sounds like your December is going well. We're hunkering down today, supposed to get hit with up to 24" of snow tonight and tomorrow. YAY! Oops... I mean YUCK.  I admit it, now that I don't have to drive far to get to work I don't mind the snow so much. In fact I'm hoping to get out my snowshoes and have some fun!
> 
> ...


And a very safe and happy holiday season to you too, Songbird. We've had no snow so far which is a blessing because I have a 17 mile drive to work. Last year, we were hit so hard with the white stuff that one of the staff at our campus was seen cross-country skiing from building to building.

Take care,
Debra


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi Simon, and thank you, yes. I'm doing very well. Haven't had an opportunity to go to many conferences, though. The next one I've committed to is Bloody Words in Victoria, BC (a short ferry ride for me) in June 2011.


I'll probably go to that. I like Victoria and it's an excuse to make it into a vacation, so my wife will go with me.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> I'll probably go to that. I like Victoria and it's an excuse to make it into a vacation, so my wife will go with me.


Great! I think you'll have a good time. The Grand Pacific hotel is lovely and at a fantastic location downtown Victoria, right at the harbour.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

New Year, Fresh Start​
On January 1st, I was working the day shift in security at a university campus. For obvious reasons, it was one of the quietest shifts I'd ever had. There were no students, staff, faculty, or contractors on site and, believe me, a fair number of those people show up on weekends. Every parking lot was empty; again an unusual sight. Wet asphalt glistened under a dark sky, lights were turned off in the grey, concrete buildings, and all was silent.

Some people might view all that emptiness as bleak and uninviting, but for me it represented a blank slate . . . a fresh start for 2010. I look at every new year as a blank slate to be filled with conversation, busy-ness laughter, frustration, obstacles, mistakes, jokes, accidents, tears, events, surprises, and change. The old year is history; put away along with my 2009 files. It's time to make new history. On the 1st, in the quiet and the rain, I experienced peace and bliss and hope for what's to come. May you find bliss and peaceful moments as you make your own history.

Debra


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful thoughts, Debra.  Thank you!  May your year be fabulous, filled with creative moments and happy times.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Where Do My Ideas and Inspiration Come From?

As I wrote on Twitter the other day, if I had a penny for every time someone asked me where my ideas came from, I'd have $5.76 by now, which is about the average weekly income for most Canadian fiction writers.

In truth, the answer to this question is not always quick or easy to identify. Sure, there's the standard source: newspapers, TV news, conversations, family issues, day job incidents, overheard conversations, or dreams. But really, ideas come from all sorts of places and often when you least expect it. Take the day I was at a wading pool in a park with my daughter who was then three. I was watching the kids splash around when a baby who couldn't have been more than fourteen months old, waddled into the pool alone, fell forward and began to struggle. His caregiver (possibly his mom) was busy talking to a friend at the time. I stood, other adults stood and suddenly the rushed into the pool and rescued him. As for me, well, my heartbeat didn't slow for quite a while. This is where stories come from, although they needn't be this dramatic.

One night, many years ago, I was with a boyfriend in downtown Vancouver. We were waiting in line for the movie theatre to open. I was watching traffic and pedestrians until my gaze drifted up and I saw an enormous white owl perched on the corner of a building. He was magnificent against the black sky. All these years later, I haven't forgotten that moment, so I think it's still waiting to appear in a story somewhere.

If you're looking for inspiration, there are countless things to try. For me, much of them involve relaxing the mind: walking in quiet areas, washing dishes in warm, soapy water, or relaxing in a hot tub

So, I'll toss in my penny and ask, where do you find your inspiration? Or maybe the more important question is, what do you do with it once you've found it?

Fatal Encryption is available through amazon.com at http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl and Taxed to Death can be found at http://tinyurl.com/czsy5n


----------



## sus52 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Debra! Congratulations on getting your books on Kindle. I just published Soul and Shadow








too! I can highly recommend Fatal Encryption to everyone-it's an exciting, romantic, and captivating book filled with suspense and humor. I loved it!
Susan Jane


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

sus52 said:


> Hi Debra! Congratulations on getting your books on Kindle. I just published Soul and Shadow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words, Susan Jane. I really appreciate it.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Patience, My Friends ... Patience​
For years, it was a daily ritual to check my mailbox in search of that elusive, much hoped for acceptance letter. More often than not, I received rejections, but I figured this was part of the learning process. A number of editors offered great advice and requests to see a revised version of my stories, and I'm happy to say that all of these stories eventually wound up published.

When I started writing three decades ago, snail mail was the only means of submitting one's work and the wait could be terribly long. I remember one magazine taking four years to publish one of my stories. Book publishers would take a year or more to respond. My experience with agents wasn't any better. I spent four years with one agent and two years with another, to no avail, and it took many months to find them! Right now, I've been waiting to hear from two publishing houses for eighteen months, and I've lost track of the number of times an editor has responded with, "Thank you so much for your patience...."

When e-zines began to flourish, the waiting grew mercifully shorter. Five years ago, I could submit a story and hear back in a week; sometimes the same day! And I still do occasionally, yet I've noticed over the last couple of years that even many electronic publications are taking as long to respond as their print counterparts.

All this experience has taught me that being published is as much about patience as it is about writing well and getting your polished pieces into the hands of editors and publishers. So, to aspiring writers, I would strongly recommend that you add this trait to your list of essential writing tools. Patience can and does pay off, and the time goes much faster if you start a new writing project while you wait. Best of luck to you!

Fatal Encryption is available through amazon.com at http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl and Taxed to Death can be found at http://tinyurl.com/czsy5n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, as the first month of 2010 winds down, I'm happy to say that it's been a great one. Most surprising of all was the appearance of three new reviews on amazon.com for _Fatal Encryption_, when I hadn't had any new ones for months. Funny how life works out that way sometimes. I think it was a reviewer named Betty Galean who gave _Fatal Encryption _ a five-star review, for which I'm very grateful. If anyone out there is interested in reading them, you can go to F.E.'s amazon page at http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl

Thanks
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, to my surprise a fourth review for _Fatal Encryption _ came out this month. This review hasn't appeared anywhere yet, so the reviewer gave me permission to post it here:

_Fatal Encryption _ is the second book that features Alex Bellamy and his likeable circle of friends. Debra Purdy Kong writes with authority about the world of corporate intrigue, and the details she provides about computer technology and Internet fraud are fascinating. The book also provides an effective mix of humour and drama, beginning with a frightening murder on Halloween, then immediately proceeding to a party where Alex and his delightfully entertaining girlfriend are attending as Kermit and Miss Piggy. There are lots of twists and turns as the plot continues. A tightly plotted mystery that will keep the reader guessing right up to the end.-Elizabeth Elwood, author of To Catch an Actress and Other Mystery Stories.

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

​Sobering Stats About the Publishing World

A friend sent me an article called "The 10 Awful Truths About Book Publishing" which is an interesting and sobering look at the book publishing industry. Every writer and publisher should read it, especially those authors who are convinced they've written a bestseller guaranteed to earn a lovely retirement income. I don't want to discourage writers from pursuing a career if that is your passion, but I do think all of us should be aware of the dark side of publishing, and there is one, trust me. Many of the stats presented in Steven Piersanti's article I've read in other studies and his data is pretty much on the mark. Here's the highlights:

. 560,626 new books were published in the U.S. in 2008 alone

. bookstore sales peaked in 2005, but have been falling since then.

. the average U.S. book sells less than 250 copies per year and less than 3,000 over its lifetime

. a book has less than a 1% chance of being stocked in an average bookstore

. it's getting harder and harder every year to sell books

. most books today sell only to the authors' and publishers' communities

. most book marketing is done by authors, not publishers

. no other industry has so many new product introductions

. the digital revolution is not increasing book sales

. the book publishing world is in a never-ending state of turmoil

To read further details on each point, go to http://www.bkpextranet.com/AuthorMaterials/10AwfulTruths.htm


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

​Why the Olympics are Great For Writers

Hi everyone, are you enjoying the Olympics? I've been watching them since I was a kid and one of the things I love most about the games is that you never know what will happen. There's been some great moments (the opening ceremony and medals for Canada), embarrassing moments (need I go on about the torch lighting glitch?) and a tragic moment, when the Georgian luger lost his life during a practice run.

While I've been watching the stories unfold, it occurred to me that the games are offering some pretty unique opportunities for writers. The most obvious example is the articles that local and visiting writers will create for magazines, journals, newspapers, and blogs. But what about fiction writers? Wouldn't it be great to set a story during the Olympics? A novel even? Clearly, these next few days can and will put writers to work. And here's something else: isn't it possible that tourists might venture into bookstores and search for books by local writers or with local scenes? And what about writers who meets visitors in the restaurants, the bars, and in those long lineups for events and strike up conversations about writing, and happen to sell a book or two?

Opportunities are everywhere and creative souls should make the most of this unique event. So, excuse me while I cut this short to pull out my notepad and jot down some ideas....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Wednesday: Debra Purdy Kong - 'FATAL ENCRYPTION'

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning this, Ed. I just popped over here to put in a plug for the Indie Spotlight, but you beat me to it!!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, well, tax season is pretty much upon us -- oh joy -- so I guess I'd better plug my first Alex Bellamy mystery, Taxed to Death, in case you need a quirky, fun break from all those tax forms. The book's about a fraud audit that becomes a murder and young tax auditor, Alex, has to either solve the crime or die. The Kindle version's available at http://tinyurl.com/ld4pcf

And now, how about those writing rules

Any writer who's ever subscribed to Writer's Digest or read a how-two book on writing knows that our profession, like most professions, is inundated with rules. But unlike other professions, breaking writing rules usually won't result in a court appearance or the loss of life, which might be why so many of us happily break them. Or maybe it's because some of the rules don't really make sense to the type of piece we're working on. Or maybe it's simply that rules are made to be broken. Here's just a small number of them from different authors. Which of them works for you?

From Elmore Leonard:
. never open a book with the weather
. avoid prologues, they're annoying
. try to leave out the part that readers tend to skip
. avoid detailed descriptions of people, places, or things

From Roddy Doyle:
. do not place a photo of your favourite author on your desk, especially if he's committed suicide
. write as fast as you can until page 50, then calm down and start worrying about the quality
. do not search amazon.co.uk for the book you haven't written yet

From Helen Dunmore:
. finish the day's writing when you still want to continue
. a problem with a piece of writing often clarifies itself when you go for a long walk

I can vouch for that one. It really does work. There are many more, fun, quirky, and useful tips in a Guardian article at http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/feb/20/ten-rules-for-writing-fiction-part-one Have a look and enjoy!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's the latest review for Fatal Encryption!

_Fatal Encryption _ is the second book that features Alex Bellamy and his likeable circle of friends. Debra Purdy Kong writes with authority about the world of corporate intrigue, and the details she provides about computer technology and Internet fraud are fascinating. The book also provides an effective mix of humour and drama, beginning with a frightening murder on Halloween, then immediately proceeding to a party where Alex and his delightfully entertaining girlfriend are attending as Kermit and Miss Piggy. There are lots of twists and turns as the plot continues. A tightly plotted mystery that will keep the reader guessing right up to the end.-Elizabeth Elwood, author of _To Catch an Actress and Other Mystery Stories_.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Oh Boy! Tax season's here. Time to sharpen your pencils, pull out that shoebox full of receipts, and make a large pot of coffee. Okay, maybe it's not that appealing and maybe you'll need a fun, quirky break from all those tax forms. So, may I suggest my first Alex Bellamy mystery, _Taxed to Death?_ This is the story of what happens to a junior tax audit whose first fraud audit quickly turns into murder.

The good news is that both _Taxed to Death _ and my second Alex mystery, _Fatal Encryption_, will be on sale for only $3.98 for all of tax season, which for us Canadians ends April 30th. The kindle price will be lowered shortly, but it's available right now at:

Taxed to Death, http://tinyurl.com/yzbhu95
Fatal Encryption, http://tinyurl.com/y9k4hjl

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

​Is Writing Your Art or Your Business?

I've been reading an interesting book about how to achieve great success in business. I've read a couple of books like this before and the theme and strategies are pretty much the same in all of the books. The authors state that through techniques like setting goals, visualizing same, applying affirmations and other things, you can achieve the success you want. The authors of the book I'm reading even go into the science that explains how programming your brain to think this way works. These authors take the techniques, science and strategies behind successful lives a few steps further than I've read elsewhere, and if the steps are diligently followed they probably could produce positive results. But here's the thing: can it be applied to writers, especially fiction writers who write novels rather than nonfiction authors who compose articles, brochures, flyers, and newsletters, for instance? Is writing, regardless the material you write, a business?

In my opinion, the answer is yes. But it's also your art. Obviously, writing a novel or short story is an enormously creative act that comes from imagination, life experience and research, to varying degrees. You can't and probably shouldn't rush it. Ideas, plots, characters, subplots, pacing, twists and turns need time to develop and blend together in a seamless, compelling story. But once that work is published and the promotion and marketing begins, your writing life becomes your business life. And this is where business books can be useful.

For example, do you know who your target market is, specifically? Answering with something like readers between 20 and 75 isn't good enough. Do you know the best, more efficient way to reach your target market? How will you find them? How will you entice them to buy your product? How many books do you plan to sell? Where? How?

If you want to sell what you write, it might not be a bad idea to put down the how-to write books for a bit and pick up some business books.

NOTE: Now that it's tax season, you might need a fun, quirky break from all those pesky tax forms. To help you with that, my mystery Taxed to Death is now on sale in ebook form for only $3.98 until April 30th. Also, the sequel Fatal Encryption will also be on sale at the same low price. Check them out at

Fatal Encryption at http://tinyurl.com/y9k4hjl 
Taxed to Death at http://tinyurl.com/yzbhu95


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a short note to let you all know that my mysteries _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption _ are on sale at amazon and Omnilit for only $3.98 until April 30th. Omnilit's address is: 
Fatal Encryption at http://tinyurl.com/y9k4hjl 
Taxed to Death at http://tinyurl.com/yzbhu95

My signature line below will take you directly to amazon's site.

Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope your week's been going well.

I haven't checked in lately because I've started the editing process on my new mystery series with my publisher. It's been a terrific experience so far, and I'm learning a lot. Anyway, I took a break from the work to catch up on Net surfing, and came across this startling piece: according to _The Canadian Press_, the average Canadian tax payer spends a whopping 41.7% of their income on taxes. That's up 33.5% from 1961 when the Fraser Institute first started compiling the index. You might understand then why I titled my first mystery _Taxed to Death_.

And as a reminder, _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption _ are on sale at amazon and Omnilit for only $3.98 until April 30th. Omnilit's address is: 
Fatal Encryption at http://tinyurl.com/y9k4hjl 
Taxed to Death at http://tinyurl.com/yzbhu95

My signature line below will take you directly to amazon's site.

Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just a quick reminder that my mysteries, _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption _ are on sale at amazon and Omnilit for only $3.98 until April 30th, which means today is the last day.

Omnilit's address is: 
_Fatal Encryption _ at http://tinyurl.com/y9k4hjl 
_Taxed to Death _ at http://tinyurl.com/yzbhu95

My signature line below will take you directly to amazon's site.

Thanks!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello Debra!  I've been off the boards for a while and thought I'd check to see if there are any new Alex books, or any others...  Got something for me yet?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Hello Debra! I've been off the boards for a while and thought I'd check to see if there are any new Alex books, or any others... Got something for me yet?


Hi, Songbird. I was wondering how you were doing because I hadn't heard from you in a quite a while, so it's great to know you're back! Actually, I have no new Alex Bellamy mysteries planned right now, but I do have a brand new mystery series, the first of which is coming out next March. I'm in the process of working with an editor now. We might change the book's title so I won't mention it yet, but my series features thirty-year-old Casey Holland, a divorced, transit security officer who finds herself dealing with some major family issues in book one. Stay tuned and I'll tell you a bit more as time goes on.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Over One Million Books Published in 2009!

I subscribe, free of charge, to John Kremer's weekly newsletter which offers great marketing tips, useful facts, and other things related to the world of book marketing. If you're a writer with a published book and you're not familiar with Kremer, his is a good name to know. He's the author of _1001 Ways to Market Your Book, _ now in its six edition. I have a copy of an earlier edition and it's an excellent resource for both fiction and nonfiction writers.

In his April 19th newsletter, Kremer wrote that after compiling information from its Books in Print database, Bowker states that 288,355 books were published by traditional publishers in 2009, but a whopping 764,448 titles were published by print-on-demand services. That's over one million titles released last year!

Traditional publishers published 45,000 novels, 32,300 children's books, 19,300 religious titles, 15,400 science titles, and 26,000 economic titles. Also, three companies, BiblioBazaar, Books LLC, and Kessinger Publishing reprinted almost 700,000 titles which means authors are not only competing with new titles, but nearly another million re-released books. I'm beginning to think it's a small miracle that anyone sells anything.

Kremer went on to add that the main POD publishers were CreateSpace with 21,819 titles, Lulu.com with 10,386 titles, Xlibris with 10,161, AuthorHouse with 9,445 titles and PublishAmerica with 5,689 titles. Since these are print titles, that's an awful lot of paper, don't you think? If you're interested in Kremer's newsletter, visit his website to find other good stuff at www.bookmarket.com

As always, my amateur sleuth, Vancouver-based, Alex Bellamy mysteries can be purchased at:
FATAL ENCRYPTION, http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl
TAXED TO DEATH, http://tinyurl.com/czsy5n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

In the Zone​
Many writers talk about being in the zone while they write, especially when creating new work. I've experienced this somewhat over the years, but a long immersion in my work is a rare event. On average, my focus lasts twenty or thirty minutes a couple of times a day. My mind's always pulled away by kids, errands, day jobs, housework, driving, cooking and so on. Certainly, my thoughts drift to writing projects now and then, especially while washing dishes, but those thoughts don't last more than a few moments.

For the first time, though, I think I understand what it means to really be in the zone. Since I began the editing process five weeks ago, I've rarely stopped thinking about this book. New ideas and improvements are popping up all the time.

Five weeks ago, I never dreamed of the changes I've come up with over the past two weeks. My editor says I'm making fantastic progress and she's pleased with my suggestions so far. Over the past four days, I've edited chapters 7, 8 and 9 and will begin chapter ten later today. Chapter 7 took two full days of work because I was cutting a character whose purpose can be transferred to another character. It wasn't as easy as I thought it would be. Once I started incorporating my ideas with my editor's and tried to simplify the chapter, I quickly realized it was going to take a lot of concentration and several run-throughs in places.

This week, I'll be sending my editor the first eleven chapters to read through to see how the edited version reads. It's a third of the book and if the changes are good, the next eleven should go by fairly smoothly. On the other hand, who knows how many new ideas will pop up the next time I'm washing dishes?

As always, my amateur sleuth, Vancouver-based, Alex Bellamy mysteries can be purchased at
FATAL ENCRYPTION, http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl
TAXED TO DEATH, http://tinyurl.com/czsy5n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Out of the Zone, For Now​
On Thursday, I finished editing the first eleven chapters of my mystery and sent them to the editor for review. It's the first lull in the editing process in a month, and while I spoke about being in the zone last week, my mind seems to be in rest mode for the moment, at least when it comes to this book.

But I like to keep busy, so rather than sitting around waiting for the next chapters to edit, I've begun working on my fourth Casey novel. Actually, I started it a few weeks ago, then had to put it aside because the edits had begun. It's been interesting because first drafts definitely require the creative part of the brain and I've been so immersed in analytical, critical thinking lately that the switch has been quite a change.

Perhaps one of the most challenging things for writers is to go from creative to analytical thinking. After all, fiction writers do what they do because they're creative people, but this doesn't mean all of us are terribly analytical, especially when it comes to our own work. Still, critical analysis is a terrific skill to develop and if you can't do it, then find a good critique group or experienced readers in your genre with great analytical skills. It will definitely help you in the long run.

By the way, my amateur sleuth, Vancouver-based, Alex Bellamy mysteries are still being discounted on Kindle at $3.99 each. You can find them at:
FATAL ENCRYPTION, http://tinyurl.com/lchxrd
TAXED TO DEATH, http://tinyurl.com/ld4pcf


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the first Casey novel.  It sounds as if it's going swimmingly, on the fourth book already!

Have a wonderful weekend, Debra.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm looking forward to the first Casey novel. It sounds as if it's going swimmingly, on the fourth book already!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend, Debra.


Thank you, Songbird. It's coming along well, I think. But I still have a lot of chapters to edit by the July 1st deadline!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Editing Progress Report #4​
These past few days have been spent waiting to hear my editor's comments on the first eleven chapters I revised. As I mentioned last week, to keep busy during the lull, I resumed work on my fourth novel Casey Holland novel. It's been a treat to let my thoughts go in all kinds of creative direction without deadline pressures. As often happens with me though, that creative direction went off track in spots, and my critique group offered insightful comments to make me rethink a few things. Right now I'm up to chapter four and hope the momentum will keep building. Oddly enough, I'm getting my best ideas while I'm walking at work these days, so I've spent more than a few breaks scribbling down notes.

On Thursday I heard back from my editor about my revisions to those eleven chapters and her comments were positive, thank heaven. But she too has been in the zone with new ideas-terrific ideas-so I'm back to tweaking some of those first ten chapters and working a couple of major rewrites on the latter two. After four days of heavy focus on chapters nine through eleven, I'm ready to move onto chapter twelve. What puzzles me most about this process so far, is that after writing nine drafts of this book before I even sent it to this publisher, why didn't I think of these ideas sooner? Sheesh. One of the many things I've learned from this process is the benefit of having experienced readers or editors read your book in its entirety. You'll never know what ideas they might come up with and some of those ideas could turn your good book into a great one.

The working title, Deadly Resurrection, which I've been using for quite some time is too similar to another mystery my publisher released, so it's back to the drawing board for titles. When we've decided on the right one (and this is a joint effort), I'll let you know.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everybody, first I thought I should let you know that my mysteries, *Taxed to Death * and *Fatal Encryption * are still on sale on Kindle for $3.99!

I came across interesting publishing statistics for Canada on Dan Poynter's Para Publishing website. The page, http://bookstatistics.com/ shows 2008 and earlier years for several countries. In Canada in 2008, there was:

. Over $1.5 billion in sales, mostly generated through the 230 Indigo Books and Music stores.
. About 50,000 titles published. (I'm not sure this is correct. Seems like a lot.)
. Over 630 publishers
. Government grants to publishers totalled $48 million
. Export books totalled $154.8 million; foreign rights, $313 million (probably under-reported)

In 2007, 31% of Canadian adults did not read a single book for pleasure. The percentage was 27% in the U.S., but of those who did read most read more than 20 books during the year, which was the same for U.S.

Here are highlights of stats on small press and self-publishing taken from www.BrennerBooks.com

. 54% of small independent publishers are male, 42% are female (3% won't say). 
. California has six times the number of small publishers than any other state.
. Small presses publish an average of 7 titles each. 
. Half of the high income small publishers earned over $1 million in 1997 working out of home offices. 
. The typical independent publisher (indie) works 50 hours a week. 
. They produce four times as many nonfiction titles as fiction titles. Juvenile and poetry are the most popular fiction genres. Self-help, how-to and business lead in the nonfiction categories. 
. Their most popular publishing publications are the PMA Newsletter, Publishers Weekly and the SPAN newsletter. 
. Book design costs between $10 and $150 an hour. 
. They pay between $5 and $18 per page for interior page layout. (keep in mind this is for print books)
. On average it takes 475 hours to write a fiction title and 725 hours to write a nonfiction title.

I would dispute that last stat. Either that or I take much longer than average. There are many more stats to browse over at the above links.

Talk to you next week...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, the sales to *Fatal Encryption * and *Taxed to D*eath is still going on at $3.99. I'm not sure how long it will last, so please take advantage while you can.

This week, I'm still immersed in edits to my new series. My July 1st deadline is looming, but the hardest part, or so my editor tells me, is over, since the substantial changes were made in the first half, and I've finished that now.

Also, I've belonged to a writer's group for some time. In fact, they've critiqued two of the books in my new Casey Holland series, but the group is going through a bit of a crisis right now, so I've written some thoughts on that, which might interest those of you who belong to a group or are considering joining one. Here's my thoughts;

I've belonged to an extremely supportive, helpful writers' group for about seven years. This group isn't an informal gathering in someone's living room, but a course offered by my community's recreation department. We pay a fee to meet at one of the recreation centre's rooms for two hours once a week in three, three-month sessions, and this year a summer session will be added. The members of this group, moderated by an experienced, multi-published author, have produced countless published articles, essays, short stories, and books of fiction and nonfiction. A growing number of us have also landed contracts with traditional publishers and many members have gained valuable promotion and marketing experience through self-publishing ventures and speaking engagements. So, it's no surprise that our group's success has prompted new writers to join. Unfortunately, success has now become a double-edged sword.

While we love hearing new voices and new writing styles, the group is now eighteen members strong and more were on a waiting list for the current session. While not everyone shows up every week, there are still so many people eager to read their work that, at best, members can read only every two or three weeks. Our reading time is restricted to ten minutes, but critiquing time is unlimited, which has also become a bit of a problem.

Naturally, newer writers need more critique and have more questions, which inevitably swallows up reading and critiquing time for everyone. Adding to mounting frustration is that some members have deadlines, yet they must also wait for their ten minutes every two to three weeks. Lately, every time we meet, I feel that someone is getting short changed, whether new or experienced, so changes need to be made. The big question is how to make changes that will satisfy the majority?

We're struggling with this issue right now. Do we split into two, multi-genre groups, one for novices and the other for advanced writers? Do we lengthen each session, which has already stretched to two-and-a-half hours per week to accommodate more reading time? Do we cap the attendance at say, 13 or 14, and leave it on a first come, first serve basis? Do we restrict critiquing time?

Our spring session winds up next week and the dilemma must be resolved soon so the recreation department can add a possible second course in their brochure for an August release. Personally, I'm in favour of an additional group, capped at 12, as well as an informal advanced writing group for those with deadlines. Still, I'll miss the insights and comments from those who aren't in my group, but whatever happens, I hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

​Editing Progress Report #5

It's been an intense three weeks as I juggle editing demands with the day job and family responsibilities, but that's all part of the challenge a writer's life. With eleven days left before deadline, I've revised two thirds of the book, and the last third should be go smoothly. My editor was right: the hardest part of editing a novel is the first half where most of the changes take place. The second half is a matter of making sure I've followed through with those changes.

Still, I can't help changing words or sentences here and there, and I'll probably do so right up until the end. My editor assures me that we're still on track to meet the July 1st deadline without any problem, so I feel a bit of relief over that. But I won't completely relax until the book is finished and submitted.

I had my publicity photo taken by a wonderful photographer, so another prepublication task is now done, but there will be more things to do. There always is in the making and selling of a book.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Exciting!  The book you're finishing is the first Casey book, right?  I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Exciting! The book you're finishing is the first Casey book, right? I can't wait to read it!


Yes, it is, Songbird, and thank you for enthusiasm! Personally, I can't wait to hear which title my publisher will choose. I'll let you know as soon as I do.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Today, I finished revising the last chapter of my Casey Holland mystery and am about to send the entire book to my editor for one last look before it goes to the publisher. It's been an incredible two and a half months: intense, meaningful, joyful. I'm rarely happier than when I see my work change for the better. That's what it's all about, growing and developing skills to become a better writer and produce the best book I can. By the way, the new title is *THE OPPOSITE OF DARK*.

While the book is in the publisher's hands, I'll be driving to Penticton, BC for a book signing event at:

*Hooked on Books, 225 Main Street, Penticton
Friday, July 2nd from 11 to 3 p.m*.​
Besides chatting with people and signing books, there might also be a discussion about mysteries and possibly a reading from *FATAL ENCRYPTION*. It all depends on what the customers want. If you live in the area, I hope to see you there!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

​So, the Editing's Done. What Next?

I just returned from my trip to Penticton and had a lovely time meeting people at the markets and at my book signing. One of the great things about selling books is that people come by to chat about all sorts of things. I'm pretty sure I have the basis for some great characters in future novels. I'm also pretty sure that I'll be taking motorcycle lessons next year, based on one customer's account of all the fun men and women my age are having on the road.

Now that my Casey Holland novel is safely with the publisher, I find myself in a bit of a quandary. What do I work on now? Given what I've learned these past 2-1/2 months, revisions will be needed to my second Casey mystery, which means draft #10 is coming up, though I'm not ready to start it yet. Maybe it would be better if I put the right side of my brain to work and continued working on the first draft of the fourth mystery. On the other hand, the third book still needs another rewrite. Perhaps I should just put novels aside for a bit and finish polishing the short stories I'd also been working on before the editing started.

I don't remember what it's like to work on only one book at a time because I haven't done this for over fifteen years. Do you novelists out there continuously juggle more than one project? If so, what tricks do you use to manage? I'd love to hear from you.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've received some really nice reviews for _Fatal Encryption _ from readers at reviewthebook.com. I don't think all of them have been posted on amazon, so if you're interested in reading the four reviews posted then please go to http://reviewthebook.com/index.php/book/view/157/Fatal-Encryption-Alex-Bellamy.html

Thanks!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Thoughts on the Future of Publishing

This week, I had an interesting discussion and read a couple of articles about the explosion in e-publishing that is throwing traditional print publishers into a bit of a tailspin. There's no doubt that the e-book market is growing rapidly. When I first wrote about e-publishing sales, they captured only about 1% of the market. Several months later, I read statistics indicating that the market was up to 3%. A recent article by Christine Kearney published in The Vancouver Sun suggested that e-books now account for 5% to 6% of all U.S. book sales, although this is still a fledgling market not yet making money for most publishers. Also, traditional print publishers are losing money on books and have been for several years. For this reason, Kearney believes that publishers will accept the work of proven authors with great sales records, a trend they've been leaning toward for some time, in fact. This doesn't bode well for up and coming midlist authors who've already taken their share of hits over the past twenty years.

There is a growing battle for readers from traditional publishers, Amazon, e-publishers, and independent authors. While independent authors have been marking down their newly published e-books to a dollar or less to attract readers, it seems that some of the big publishers are following suit. According to a piece in the Southern Review of Books, Harlequin is actually giving away a 15,000 e-book novella to readers, hoping to entice them to purchase the author's full length work.

So, I've been wondering, where is all of this going to lead? As author and publisher, Julie H. Ferguson suggests in her insightful blog, the e-book explosion will definitely impact a writer's contract. As Julie points out, it's up to writers to keep up with the times and trends whether their publishers are on board with the e-book world or not.

The thing is, with over one million books being published (not including reprints) every year and with so many more people choosing to publish electronically, is there a real market for even a fraction of all those books? Statistics indicate that people aren't reading more than they used to; in fact, they're reading and buying fewer books. As I've mentioned in the past, the average book sells maybe 250 copies. With so many more books being published, could that figure drop to say, fifty copies in another five years? A writer's world has always been challenging and competitive. While producing and promoting a book is certainly easier than it was fifteen years ago, the battle to rise from obscurity and sell lots of books might be harder than ever. It wouldn't be wise to count on royalty income as one's sole retirement plan. Given the way things are going, the odds aren't great. On the other hand, I know of a number of writers who sell far more than 250 print copies of their work, so who knows?

To read the entire Kearney article go to http://tinyurl.com/36al3wh

You'll find the Southern Review of Books' piece on e-books under No. 26 at http://anvilpub.net/southern_review_of_books.htm

To read more of Julie's insightful blogs on this and other topics go to http://beaconlit.blogspot.com/2010/02/explosion-in-e-books-will-affect-our.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

More Publishing Stats​
After writing last week's blog about the future of publishing, I came across some interesting statistics. An article in Publishers Weekly stated that Amazon executives claim their physical book business rose by double digits for the first half of 2010. They also state that amazon's media segment, which includes books and e-books, rose 15% in the second quarter of the year. How much of that percentage is e-books versus videos and other forms of media wasn't specified in the article. Regardless of what amazon is selling, it appears to be doing well as they've opened thirteen new fulfillment centers this year. To read the whole article go to http://tinyurl.com/37kj89g

The American Association of Publishers issued an interesting press release on July 14th stating that books sales were up 11.6% compared to this time last year. The adult hardcover category was up 43.2% in May and sales to date are up by 21.7%. Oddly enough, adult paperback sales decreased 2.2% for May, but are up 15.7% on the year so far. Adult mass market book sales decreased 14.6% and were down by 7.3% on the year. Why sales have risen on more expensive books compared to the much cheaper mass market paperback isn't explained in the release and is a complete mystery to me.

Not surprisingly, e-book sales grew 162.8% for the month of May and are up a whopping 207.4% on the year to date. AAP's data estimates that e-book sales now comprise 8.48% of the total trade books market, compared to only 2.89% for the same period last year. To read the entire release go to http://tinyurl.com/3xnzxjj

What does all this mean for the future of publishing? Based on this snapshot, print books are not out of the running by any means, but the e-book market is catching up fast. One can only imagine what the e-book market share will be this time next year.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Because my two Alex Bellamy mysteries, *Fatal Encryption * and *Taxed to Death * feature some element of white-collar crime, I do a fair amount of research in this area and write a weekly blog. I came across something this week that I thought would be helpful in protecting your children from identity theft. Here's the blog I wrote:

The rise in the amount of Social Security Numbers being used for identity theft purposes is still rising sharply. Two of the largest groups targeted in recent years are children and homeless people simply because their cards will remain unused for years. In a Chicago Tribune article, Kristin Samuelson quotes an Associated Press story which says that hundreds of online businesses are now using computers to find dormant SSNs. Once the numbers are found, they are then sold to people who use them to establish phony credit and buy things they never intend to pay for. Imagine being a eighteen-year-old applying for your first loan only to discover that your credit rating is already trashed. Sadly, these companies also wind up targeting homeless people who haven't used their SSNs for a long time either.

The article goes on to say that identity theft is a $50 billion industry that affected 8 million Americans in 2008. Part of the reason why this is so prevalent is that credit card companies are using SSNs as a means of granting credit which is not what they were intended for, and this has to stop.

Parents should teach their children not to give their numbers to sports organizations or any other company, and to leave the card in a safe place at home. Also, if you set up a bank account. a savings account with no overdraft protection is best. These are important steps to take because if a child's card has been used, it could come down to a question of the child having to fight for his identity. In the long run, it might just be easier for that person to get a new number. To read all of this interesting and slightly disturbing article go to http://tinyurl.com/29lcce4

In lieu of the growing concern about the stolen SSNs of children, Matthew J. Schwartz writes in Information Week that the Identity Theft Resource Center (ITRC) wants the Social Security Administration and Department of Justice to create a way for credit issuers to accurately determine whether a SSN actually belongs to the minor applying for credit. It's a good idea because apparently 8 to 9% of the calls the ITRC receives are directly related to child identity theft. In many cases, the victim is now an adult who's tried to apply for credit only to discover that his number has actually been used by multiple people. Certainly, more protection for kids is needed. The entire article can be found at http://tinyurl.com/26arun8


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note to let you know that my Alex Bellamy mysteries are on sale for $3.99 on Kindle. Taxed to Death at http://tinyurl.com/ld4pcf & Fatal Encryption at http://tinyurl.com/lchxrd

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Since my second Alex Bellamy mystery FATAL ENCRYPTION, is all about computer hacking, I still do a fair amount of research on the installment. Below is some information, you might find interesting.

Computer hacking is so prevalent these days that it's become almost boring to write about individual cases, but this one caught my eye because of the damage the hack did over a very short period of time. An Estonian man has been extradited to the U.S. to face charges of conspiracy to commit computer fraud, computer fraud, and aggravated identity theft, according to a short Associated Press article. What makes this case especially eye-popping is that the hack, along with two accomplices managed to steal more than $9 million over a twelve-hour period! They did it by creating counterfeit payroll debit cards and using them to withdraw money.

Hopefully, that news won't inspire hackers to attempt the same, but if they must hack they can do so for more noble reasons, which might be part of the idea behind the Defcon hacking convention which wired.com describes as a hacking wonderland for geeks, nerds, general enthusiasts, not to mention law enforcement officials. The recent eighteenth convention attracted over 10,000 people, including government agents. If there's a young adult in your life who's interested in all this stuff, this is a positive way for him or her to mingle with like-minded people in a legitimate way. To read more and find out where next year's convention will be held, go to http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/08/gallery-defcon-18/#ixzz0wWGPh7Hu

For anyone who's been victimized by computer hacking, or might be in future, it's useful to know that there are a growing number of hi-tech security and cyber-crime investigation companies for hire to help solve problems. One company has now made it easy for anyone to approach them just by text messaging on your phone, where you'll receive instant assistance, according to a press release in marketwatch.com. The release says that "this method is a faster and more effective approach for Hacker for Hire representatives to connect with cyber crime victims." Apparently, Hackers for Hire is a legitimate service where ethical hackers will help solve things like hacking, cyber extortion, bullying, or stalking, as well as conduct background checks. You can also find them at www.HackerForHireUSA.com It's something to keep in mind should you or a family member ever have a problem. The press release has more information which you can find at http://www.marketwatch.com/story/hacker-for-hire-via-text-message-2010-08-04?reflink=MW_news_stmp

Cheers
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi folks, just a quick reminder that my Alex Bellamy mysteries, Fatal Encryption and Taxed to Death are on sale for $3.99! And speaking of white-collar crime, here's some interesting info about teaching your college-bound kids to protect themselves from ID theft. This group is being targeted more often and are particularly vulnerable for reasons outlined below:

Laura Donald of the _Indiana News Center _ wrote a really interesting article about the high numbers of college students being victimized by identity theft. Out of the 11 million people impacted last year by ID theft, a significant percentage of them were college students who lost, on average, $1100 in 2009, according to a Fraud Survey Report in 2010. The reason for this is two-fold experts say: one is that many students will give out personal information in exchange for free food and other things. Also, students don't check their bank and credit card statements as closely as they should, and few know that they can obtain a free credit report at www.annualcreditreport.com. The article goes on to advise students not to leave their bank statements, etc. lying around rooms shared with others. It's not uncommon for other students to steal this information to acquire credit cards. To read more go to http://tinyurl.com/2d5eglv

In a related article from Daily Press, County Sheriff Gary Ballweg offers some great tips for college students returning to school. Some of these include:
. School mailboxes aren't always secure. Sensitive documents should be sent to a permanent address off campus.
. Keep bank and credit card statements under lock and key, or shred them.
. Don't loan your credit card or pin numbers to anyone.
. If shopping on unfamiliar websites, make sure they're secure.

There are more useful tips in the article at http://www.dailypress.net/page/content.detail/id/520702.html
In an article about health insurance from the Winfield Daily Courier, there's a section about the benefit of obtaining identity theft insurance for college age students. The article says that identity theft insurance doesn't cover direct monetary losses incurred as a result of identity theft, but it will cover the cost of reclaiming the student's financial identity, ie. the costs of making phone copies, photocopies, mailing documents and taking time off from work to solve the problem. The article also mentions that some homeowner's insurance might cover a family member living away from home, but advises parents to check out their coverage. To read the whole article go to http://tinyurl.com/28th7ng


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

I’m one of those people who always thinks of the end of summer as the beginning of a new year, probably because my kids are still in school. It’s also time to decide which of the many writing events to attend this fall, and to prepare for workshops which I’ve arranged to give. So far, the next three months are already guaranteed to be one of the busiest, most productive autumns yet.

One of the largest events I want to mention isn’t happening until June, however it’s worth mentioning now to give you a chance to check it out and register. This is the annual Bloody Words mystery conference which will be held in Victoria, BC, for the first time ever. The event will take place from June 3rd to 5th at the beautiful Hotel Grand Pacific near the inner harbour, which is close to great sites and shopping.

This is conference is designed for both writers and fans of mysteries. Writers can enter the short fiction competition, have their manuscript evaluated, and have an opportunity to pitch to an agent. Of course, there will be many panel discussions and events as well. Honoured guests will be Michael Slade, Laurie R. King, and William Deverell. Registration  is $190 Canadian and can be done online. Hope to see you there! To learn more about Bloody Words XI, go to www.bloodywords2011.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

​Planning a Mystery Series

This week, I'm working on something I've never really tackled before, at least on paper. I opened an Excel spreadsheet and began plotting a timeline for the release of upcoming books in my Casey Holland mystery series. The purpose is to create a story arc for the series so that my publisher and I can take a look at the development of Casey's personal and professional changes throughout the series. Also, we need to take examine plot themes and other things.

So far, the exercise hasn't been difficult because book two is finished, four drafts have been written for book three, and book four is in the first draft stage. I have an idea for the plot theme for book five, but that's as far as I've gotten.

Two interesting things have developed from this process: one is that for the first time, I'm gathering all of the major events, points, and changes in Casey's life onto one sheet which will make for easy reference later. The second is that I've begun to think about this series as a whole, from beginning to end, which has led to some interesting questions, like how many books do I envision the series being? How do I want the series to end? How will Casey change and how will her relationships change? Sure, these things have popped into my mind as I've been writing the books, but I've never stopped to really figure out where I want to go with this series and how the books will progress. For me, it makes sense to have a plan so that the series doesn't go on so long that it becomes tedious and repetitive.

It might seem premature to consider all this when the first book won't even be out until next spring, but I've listened to other writers discuss their series. Many of them wish they could go back and give more thought to the starting point. Some felt they'd aged their characters too quickly, others too slowly. Here's another issue: if you want to set your books 3 or 4 months apart but it takes you two years to write each novel, technology will run so far ahead of you that your new books might wind up reading more like period pieces. Sue Grafton's novels are a case in point. She started writing them in the 80's and, although I haven't read her most recent books, I believe her stories are now set in the past, i.e. pre-Ipods, cell phones, webcams, social networking, Google, and so forth.

I'm hoping that thinking things through now will help eliminate future problems. There could be plenty of other issues to contend with later.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi folks, this week's post isn't just about my books, but everyone's book.

_January Magazine _ posted an interesting blog this week to let readers know that September 25 to October 2nd is Banned Book Week. As the author pointed out, there's nothing like a banned book to generate interest in a book and boost sales. The purpose of this week is to celebrate books and, in particular, the freedom to read what we want. It celebrates intellectual freedom and as the American Library Association says, the freedom to express ideas even if they're considered unorthodox or unpopular. The ALA states that many books in the U.S. have been saved by banning thanks to the efforts of teachers, librarians, and booksellers. Many teachers use this week to teach their students First Amendment rights and the danger when a free society is prevented from having access to information. If you click on the ALA link in the article, you'll find a list of books that have either been banned or challenged at one point. Here's just a few of the classics:

1.	The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald
2.	The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
3.	The grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck
4.	To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee
5.	The Color Purple by Alice Walker
6.	Ulysses by James Joyce
7.	Beloved by Toni Morrison
8.	The Lord of the Flies by William Golding
9.	1984 by George Orwell
10.	The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
11.	Lolita by Vladmir Nabokov
12.	Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck
13.	Charlotte's Web by E.B. White

Charlotte's Web? Really? For crying out loud. There are many more listed, so go to the site and have a look. And read a banned book this week! To read (and I recommend subscribing) January Magazine go to http://ianuarymagazine.blogspot.com. Look for the article on Banned Books which will take you to the American Library Association links plus others. Happy reading!

My amateur sleuth, Vancouver-based, Alex Bellamy mysteries can be purchased at
FATAL ENCRYPTION, http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl
TAXED TO DEATH, http://tinyurl.com/czsy5n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm happy to announce that my mystery *Fatal Encryption * received a 5-star review from a reader this week. Anyone who likes a little romance and humor mixed with a traditional whodunit might enjoy an Alex Bellamy adventure. Here's the short review:

"What I will always take away from Fatal Encryption by Debra Purdy Kong is the pacing. It's not written at break-neck speed nor is it slow. It's perfectly paced, as it should be to allow the story to unfold, character's develop and mystery build. It reminded me of a good old fashioned Agatha Christie book - which I loved. I suspected everyone until the very end. Great story line, good variety in characters, great deception. Debra's writing strength is is her dialogue. Simply marvelous in its realism and flow. Fatal Encryption is a great read. Highly recommended."

You can find the links to my books at the bottom of this post, and thank you!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Debra. I hope you do well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

bobavey said:


> Congratulations, Debra. I hope you do well.


Thanks, Bob, much appreciated!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, it's been a great week with a new review for _Taxed to Death _ and a really fun, successful day at Vancouver's Word on the Street Fair last Sunday. I sold more copies of _Taxed to Death _ than I had in previous years, although I'm not sure if it's because I promoted WOTS on twitter a fair bit, or because of the big HST tax battle going on here in British Columbia. A lot of taxpayers are ticked with our provincial government, so when they see a book like _Taxed to De_ath sitting on the table, they tend to gravitate toward it. I need to tell them, though, that the book is a mystery and not a diatribe on Canada's tax situation. For some reason, however, this doesn't seem to deter them. 

Here's the review:

TAXED TO DEATH by DEBRA PURDY KONG is set in Vancouver, British Columbia (Canada). 
Alex Bellemy and his newly promoted boss, Andy Gowen of the Special Investigations unit of Revenue Canada had been checking a couple of companies and a major Accounting firm. Without notice, they were ordered to stop their investigation by superiors. Alex is convinced there is a criminal conspiracy and the companies and accounting firm are involved. He convinces his boss Andy Gowen to continue the investigation, 'off-the-record'. In order to do so, he manages to smuggle some file copies. As they began work in Andy's new apartment, things go bad. They are assaulted by an intruder who had been hiding in a closet when they arrived with the files. Andy is killed, Alex is injured. He trams up with Jillian By Michael Phelps


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note for anyone living in BC's lower mainland: My colleague Julie H. Ferguson and I will be giving a how-to publishing workshop on Oct. 17, from 2-4 pm at Renaissance Books, 43 E. 6th Ave. New Westminster. Reserve a seat: 604.525.4566.

We'll be speaking on all aspects of publishing to help you decide whether self-publishing or traditional publishing is best for you. This is a free workshop with a comprehensive handout. Julie and I have experienced both options for the past twenty years, and have plenty to say about them, so if you're in the area, please join us and bring lots of questions!!

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Our workshop on Getting Published on Your First Try: an exploration of traditional and self-publishing options was a great success. We hoped we helped save time and money for aspiring writers or writers who are still struggling with the best option for their book.

Julie and I learned the hard way with our books. _Taxed to Death _ was an interesting experience back in 1995 because print on demand technology wasn't in vogue back then so I learned how to use Pagemaker to typeset a book. But things were quite different when _Fatal Encryption _ was released in 2008. In some ways, it was much easier to produce a professional looking print book the second time around, but with over 1 million books published last year and over 7 million being carried on Amazon, you can imagine how much tougher it is to gain a little recognition. Still, for the love of writing and publication, and sharing our ideas and our experiences we keep going....

I wish all of you the best of publishing luck, too!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

This weekend, I attended the 18th annual Surrey International Writers’ Conference. This conference for writers has been gaining a lot of attention as one of the friendliest, most informative, and fun conferences in North America, and it is. I mean, where else would you see well known crime writer Anne Perry mingling with attendees. She even sat in on a workshop offered by agent Ken Sherman that I attended, and later thanked me for helping out at the volunteer desk during agent/editor appointments. And I saw this friendliness everywhere. With about eighty enthusiastic volunteers, it’s no wonder things ran pretty smoothly.

For those of you who’ve never heard of SIWC, this is a three-day event (four for those taking masters classes) that offers oodles of workshops and panel discussions on nearly every topic imaginable. While the most of the workshops focus on some aspect of fiction, there are workshops for poets, nonfiction writers, and film script writers. Three, ninety-minute workshops happen simultaneously in nine different meeting rooms, so picking and choosing a workshop of choice can be a tough decision. But you’re free to come and go discreetly, and many attendees have to because their agent/editor appointments are also scheduled throughout the day.

One of the beauties of this conference is the opportunity for authors to have short, one-on-one sessions with editors and agents to pitch their work. There is also a blue pencil café, where you can have a few pages of your work evaluated. Pitch practice sessions are also offered to go over your approach before you do the real thing.

This was my sixth conference over a thirteen year period. Three years ago, I had the good fortune to win an honourable mention in the short fiction category and receive an award from Jack Whyte and Diana Gabaldon. This time, I made the shortlist, but alas, no prize. Still, it was worth it to write short stories again, and actually finish a piece.

For the first time, I attended a masters class, and this one was conducted by thriller writer James Scott Bell, who provided a really informative look at taking fiction to the next level. Even though I already knew many of the writing tips given in workshops, there were still a handful of intriguing ideas that have made me rethink how I approach things like setting and story structure. For anyone who’d like more information about next year’s conference here’s the link to give you more information: www.siwc.ca Enjoy!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Debra!  

I haven't deserted you, just been crazy busy.  Seems as though you've been busy as well!  I'm very much looking forward to Casey's appearance in the store this spring. It's great that you're talking about working on book 5 already.  Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Hi Debra!
> 
> I haven't deserted you, just been crazy busy. Seems as though you've been busy as well! I'm very much looking forward to Casey's appearance in the store this spring. It's great that you're talking about working on book 5 already. Have a wonderful week!


Thanks, Songbird. I've missed you!! Sadly, I don't think my publisher is planning to release The Opposite of Dark in on Kindle until after it's been out in hard cover a few months. But the good news is that once the first title is released, there should be one book a year coming out. I'll keep you posted!

And now, back to work.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thanks, Songbird. I've missed you!! Sadly, I don't think my publisher is planning to release The Opposite of Dark in on Kindle until after it's been out in hard cover a few months. But the good news is that once the first title is released, there should be one book a year coming out. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> And now, back to work.


Bummer!! I'm sure it'll be worth the wait, but still...  One a year will be good, but TWO a year would be better! Write FASTER!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm very happy to share a 5-star review this week for my first Alex Bellamy mystery, Taxed to Death. Here it is:

admittedly, murder mysteries are not my favorite genre to read. i like a little taste from all sorts of genres. but this was a well-done murder mystery from the rare viewpoint of the accounting and taxation fields. ms. kong obviously has spent time in the accounting and/or tax biz, as her knowledge of the jargon and workings of these offices is extensive...or at least adequate enough to carry the story in a way that an ameteur like me would not know the difference. (nor did it lose me by being too exclusive or elitist to follow) she seemed to care about her characters and create a web of intrigue that kept my interest piqued until the surprising conclusion. the main protagonist, alex bellamy professes to work for revenue canada...but after the murder of his friend and being pulled from an important audit, he takes to kidnapping a secretary from the lucrative accounting firm where she works. the kidnapped secretary (and indeed the reader at this point) finds it difficult to believe bellamy is credible...or even one of the good guys. corruption, greed, infidelity and blackmail take center stage in tunnels beneath the city, in the accounting office and in a sleazy casino on a private island. kong creates sympathetic characters and dastardly villains in fine form, especially for a new writer. she keeps you guessing, creates tension and suspense with ease...and makes you have to keep reading until the end. this is a spectacular work....and the fact that this is (i believe) her first book, makes it all the more impressive. 
a fine first work from a promising new author.....a murder mystery that truly deserves a 5-star rating....and deserves to be read. -- Donald Gorman

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, this week, I have two wonderful events to tell you about. One is taking place in December, the other will be June 3 to 5, 2011.

First, Darcia Helle from Quiet Fury Books has arranged a terrific holiday book giveaway event. So far, she's gathered 47 independently published authors (including me) who've agreed to give away either print or electronic copies of their books. There will be an entry form to complete and a list of rules for participants. The giveaway officially starts on December 1st, however, if you'd like to a sneak peak at what will be offered, go to http://www.quietfurybooks.com/holidayevent.html

And for the second event, as some of you already know, the Bloody Words mystery conference-for writers and fans-is held every June. The conference has agent interviews, manuscript evaluations, a short story contest for registrants, plus lots of panel discussions, and evening entertainment. This three-day event is usually held in Toronto, and occasionally Ottawa, but in 2011, it will be held in Victoria at the Pacific Grand Hotel which is located right by Victoria's inner harbour. If you register before March 1st, you'll get the early registration fee. Registration is capped at 200, which makes it fun, friendly, and informal. Guests of honour this year will be Michael Slade, William Deverell, and Laurie King. For more information, go to www.bloodywords2011.com

There you go, something for everybody!

n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My colleague and I have been talking with writers and our local librarian about e-books and e-readers, and have come to realize that many book lovers still don't know enough about e-books to get involved with them. So, to help both writers and readers sort through the confusion, we're giving a workshop. Here's the info on the flyer:

E-BOOKS, E-READERS, E-PUBLISHING: 
ARE YOU READY?

A workshop for readers and writers 
February 12, 2011​
Over the past year, e-books, e-readers, and e-publishing have seen an explosion of demand. Readers and writers aren't quite sure how deep to dip their toes into this new format, and publishers are scrambling to convert print titles to electronic.

Discover more about the world of e-books, compare e-readers, and learn how to borrow e-books from the library with the adult services librarian.

If you are a writer, e-publishing is important to consider for your older and forthcoming titles. This session looks at the e-publishing options and their advantages and disadvantages, so participants can choose what best suits their project.

If you live in British Columbia's lower mainland, please join Debra Purdy Kong and Julie H. Ferguson as they demystify the exciting world of electronic publishing for readers and writers.

Saturday, February 12, from 1:30 p.m. to 4:30 p.m. 
Port Moody Public Library.

Free, but you must reserve your seat at 604.469.4577 after New Year

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I received a really nice review for my first Alex Bellamy mystery, _Taxed to Death_, which was published some time ago. It's wonderful to know that people still enjoy reading the book and, thanks to my publisher, it's now reduced on Kindle to $3.99. Here's the review:

This review is a culmination of both myself and my wife, Barbara's, opinion of Debra Purdy Kong's suspenseful novel.

The first chapter caught us with the untimely and horific death of Andy. We were unable to resist moving through the pages to discover the who and why behind Andy's death. In getting to that answer the story worked its way through a multitude of characters, peppered with greed and tax evasive intrigue. We were taken down to depths of an underground cavern,much more rank than that home of the Phantom of the Opera...we entered plush board rooms where sinister plots to evade were orchestrated. We read on to piece together the many characters and their motivations...and we found our way through that maze of intrigue until at the end it all came together and was well understood.

Debra Purdy Kong describes the workings of Revenue Canada as they pit their resources against those who would murder to gain more wealth and to evade being taxed to death. A complex, but enjoyable read. We recomend! -- Bill and Barbara Flynn

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Debra! I wish you tons of success, especially in the new year.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I hope your book selling is going great this busy season.

Over the past few days, I sold my mystery novels at two different Christmas craft fairs. In the past, my day jobs-always involving weekend shifts-kept me from participating, but self-employment has provided more selling opportunities. I'd heard mixed reviews from other writers who'd sold fiction and nonfiction at Christmas fairs, so I was curious to experiment.

The first event was hosted by my local fitness center for members, so it wasn't advertised. The fair was five days long. I split the cost of a table, and was able to come and go as I pleased. This was a real communal effort from sellers, where everyone looked out for one another's table so we wouldn't have to stay all day.

Because _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption _ both feature the adventures of tax auditor, Alex Bellamy, I wrapped some of them in cellophane with a ribbon and bow, and sold them as an autographed set at a discounted price. I discovered, though, that just as many people bought unwrapped sets for personalized signing. In the end, I sold more books than I thought I would for a center with only 150 members. The best part was that I received some good tips about future craft fairs for next year, and chatted with a lot of people I didn't normally see.

The second event was the first Christmas artisan fair hosted by a local cultural center to tie in with a tree lighting ceremony. The fair was only four hours long and, again, I split the cost of a table. Although there were many people at the ceremony, we estimate that only 150 attendees made the trek across the parking lot and into the building to look at crafts and warm up from the cold. Still, I made a little profit and had the most interesting conversations with all types of people. I'm going to try new venues next year and see how it goes. If you'd like to try selling at Christmas craft fairs, here are some tips:

. Book well in advance for the popular ones. I have to book now for some of next year's events.
. Don't book a table that costs over $100, and split the cost with another writer.
. Presentation is important. A festive table cloth, some gift-wrapped books, and promo materials will help draw people to your table.
. Talk to people. You learn all sorts of things.
. Have a large enough float to make change. Bank machines spit out twenties, and that's what people carry.
. Accept checks. Not everyone carries cash.
. Have fun. Going in with a positive attitude makes all the difference.

Good luck!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to take a minute to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, if you celebrate it, and a very happy holidays to those who are or have been celebrating other holidays and precious moments with family.

I hope 2011 will be happy and prosperous for all!

Until next year,
Cheers,
Debra


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas a tad late, Debra!  I wish for you a happy and blessed 2011.

And productive!  

Slainte,

Vicki


----------



## Moi_Ici (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, Debra,

Blanche, my K2, wants me to tell you she spent some of her holiday money on your two books.  She's looking forward to reading them to me.

Have a great 2011!

Moi


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Debra
I just wanted to thank you for sharing all this really useful information as you have done. I've been writing a mystery series (not yet out on Kindle) and I found a lot of it very relevant - though I was quite alarmed by your tax authorities experience at the beginning of the thread!
I was interested in how you got on at the Christmas fairs, as that's just the kind of event we have in our part of the world too.
Good luck in the New Year.
best wishes, Sheila


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

cecilia_writer said:


> Hi Debra
> I just wanted to thank you for sharing all this really useful information as you have done. I've been writing a mystery series (not yet out on Kindle) and I found a lot of it very relevant - though I was quite alarmed by your tax authorities experience at the beginning of the thread!
> I was interested in how you got on at the Christmas fairs, as that's just the kind of event we have in our part of the world too.
> Good luck in the New Year.
> best wishes, Sheila


Thank you so much for your kind words, Sheila, I really appreciate it! For me, it's important to share what I've learned to help other writers. As far as I'm concerned, we're all in this together! I've already signed up for two more Christmas fairs next year, and I'll have a new book to sell, so it should be an interesting experience!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, and happy New Year! And a special shout out to Songbird, Moi_Ici, and Sheila!! Thanks for your good wishes!!

I'm sorry I haven't been around for a couple of weeks, but right after Christmas we took a short vacation to Las Vegas from the 27th to the 30th. Then I came back, unpacked, caught up on errands and celebrated a quiet New Year's Eve at home watching movies and eat junk food (I don't allow myself to do this often). Since then, it's been writing, housework, and catching up on sleep.

I don't usually read or write emails when I'm away because I kind of need the break, but we brought my laptop along this time, so I allowed myself to peak at my amazon ranking. I never used to do this because my print book sales were always slow, but once the books became available on Kindle, I began to pay more attention. Amazingly, my sales have jumped over the past week, which probably means people got Kindles for Christmas. I've only promoted a couple of times on the amazon forums, but geez it does seem to make a difference, so a big thank you to those who've bought my books!! I really appreciate it.

Now, let's see what the new year brings.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

How can you tell when we're well into January? It's because the tax man has already mailed my form which isn't due until April 30th. Funny how on top of things the government is when it comes to notification about taxes. Anyhow, it got me to thinking about my mystery TAXED TO DEATH, so I thought I'd do a little recap here, should you want to send the accountant in your life something besides money for tax season.  

Revenue Canada auditor, Alex Bellamy, has always dreamed of adventure. During a field audit, he discovers evidence of fraud. Alex learns that others, including someone inside Revenue Canada, are involved. He persuades his colleague, Andy Gowan, to help him investigate; but Andy is murdered and Alex is forced to turn to Jillian Scott; a lady he’s never met, and who has her own frightening reasons for refusing to cooperate. Soon, Jillian’s fears and Alex’s search for a killer embroil them in a bizarre and disturbing nightmare not everyone will survive.

REVIEWERS SAY:

“Once I picked it up I couldn’t put it down until I was done.” George Robertson, Beyond Numbers

“Taxed to Death is a superb mystery of plot twists and turns. A masterpiece of suspenseful storytelling.” Jim Cox, Midwest Review

“Kong does not hold back from taking a look into people’s interior and private lives, and that’s a quality which will take her far. Her writing is clean, capable, even poetic. Purdy Kong has found her voice.” Edgar award winner, G. Miki Hayden, author of Writing the Mystery.

“Kong is a welcome addition to the ranks of crime writers populating Canada’s west coast.” Dave Skene-Melvin, Mystery Scene

“Debra Purdy Kong provides the audience with an entertaining mystery that will gain her many fans who will relish the British Columbia setting.” Harriet Klausner

“Young Alex Bellamy is a remarkably sympathetic character under the circumstances.” John Moore, Lifestyles

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Between Christmas and New Year's, our family spent four fun-filled days in Las Vegas to get away from the winter cold and the rain that was drenching the pacific northwest. My son and husband had never been there before, so it was a treat to show them sights that literally had their jaws dropping. As we strolled through the enormous over-the-top themed hotels and along the strip’s flashing, brilliant lights, and noise, I tried to come up with words that might best describe this overload—if not downright assault—on the senses, but I fell short. Maybe it’s just difficult to put some sights and sounds into words. My husband, who’d seen Vegas on TV and in movies and had heard about it countless times from friends, thought he had a pretty good idea of what to expect, but even he was flabbergasted by the place. I’m not a travel writer and haven’t read much about Vegas, so I’m not sure how other authors have fared, but I suspect that Las Vegas is one of those places one has to experience to truly understand what the writer is talking about.

So, I stuck to my own writing, which is always a bit of a challenge when you’re with others all day long, and faced with many attractions and distractions. The question is always what do I bring with me? When I left on Monday, I was in the midst of a final edit and proofing of the second novel in my Casey series. This requires concentration, so that book stayed home. I’d also finished the first draft of my fourth Casey, and the whole novel needed to be read again slowly and carefully to begin the second draft. That book stayed home, too.

Waiting in airports and flying offers plenty of time to think about works in progress, so I brought a short story I’d started in the summer, but hadn’t finished, and began plotting my fifth novel. They turned out to be good choices. The short story is almost finished, and I’ve outlined half of the book.

It takes some thought to figure out which writing projects will best fit your traveling schedule, but once you do, those airport waits and long hours of flying could turn out to be one of your most productive times of the year. Good luck, and bon voyage!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

While I was writing _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption_, I read a number of books about writing, and each in their own way was helpful. Two memorable ones were _The Art of Fiction _ by John Gardner and _Writing the Natural Way _ by Gabriele Lusser Rico. As I began to focus on mysteries, my how-to collection expanded to _Writing the Novel From Plot to Print _ by Lawrence Block and _How to Write Best Selling _ Fiction by Dean Koontz.

From there, I went on to Writers' Digest's collection of how-to books covering everything from scene of crime, to poisons, to weapons, bones, PIs, and police procedure. I've read _Forensics for Dummies _ by D.P. Lyle, more books on writing mysteries by Michael Seidman, G. Miki Hayden, and Hallie Ephron. And of course, there were the punctuation and grammar books, including two favorites: _Elements of Style _ by Strunk & White and _Eats, Shoots and Leaves _ by Lynne Truss.

So, when a colleague recommended _Breathing the Page: Reading the Act of Writing_, I had to give it a try. This book, isn't a step-by-step, how-to guide, but rather a thoughtful collection of essays mixed with interview segments about the act of writing, being a writer, and the all important-but often overlooked-preparation for writing. With more than forty years of writing and publishing experience, author Betsy Warland discusses this topic with a depth I've rarely heard before.

Some of her topics might seem mundane, such as pencils, tables, and computers, but there are much more to these topics than meets the eye, and that's really what the book is about. Digging deeper into the act of writing; thinking about what one is doing, and why; pondering what works and what doesn't in your own work, and how problem areas might be solved.

This is one of those books that you'll want to pick up repeatedly as you work on your prose and poetry. Warland clearly identifies common problems, such as what she calls billboarding: writing unnecessary and intrusive commentary, or scaffolding: the necessary writing during initial drafts to build narrative, but which writers often forget or refuse to remove during revision. A couple of essays were a little obscure, or perhaps too complex, for me to fully understand and digest on the first read. Still, I leaned so much that I highly recommend this book to anyone who is serious about writing well.

Not surprisingly, Warland has her favorite writing books as well, including Aspect of the Novel by E.M. Forster, If You Want to Write by Brenda Ueland, Becoming a Writer by Dorothea Brand and A Writer's Diary by Virginia Woolf. It seems I still have some reading to do.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, did you know that January 26th was Tax Relief Day? Who knew? I heard about it from John Kremer's newsletter, so I plugged _Taxed to Death _ a little more, as it in its own way, also offers tax relief. 

Anyhow, over the years, I've had a few discussions with writers about the habits they've developed when preparing to write. One day, a workshop facilitator asked how many of us make a cup of tea before sitting down to write. Over half the hands in the room, including mine, shot up. The next largest group was the coffee drinkers. There were also a number of writers who munched on biscuits, peanuts, or M&Ms while writing.

I have colleagues who prepare to write by going to the same place in their home everyday. Some writers prepare by composing a paragraph or two of whatever comes to mind. Others might do a little physical exercise while many writers choose to edit a page of the previous day's work to put them back in the zone.

It seems that nearly every writer performs some sort of ritual to put them in a creative mindset. This isn't so much a quirky habit but, as Betsy Warland writes in her book, Breathing the Page: Reading the Act of Writing, a necessary part of writing. Warland views preparation as a three part process.

The first step she calls circling, which is where the writer gathers thoughts, images, research, and notes. This process can take anywhere from a few hours to a few years.

Warland calls the second step the approach, or "crossing the threshold". This is where the writer does something that takes him (or her) away from the daily obstacles and activities of life. For many, this means going for a walk, or perhaps a bike ride. During this process, the writer's thoughts are shifting into a state of consciousness that allows him to focus on writing.

The third stage is the active waiting stage, which is when the writer sit at his writing place and lets the thoughts come. Warland compares this part of the process to a basketball player gathering his focus at the free throw line, however she cautions us not to rush this final stage. The urgency to put something down on paper because we only have an hour, is a common problem that often sends the writers' work off track.

Over the years, my writing habits have changed. These days, I prefer a morning coffee to tea, and I've discovered the joy of writing a first draft on a laptop from anywhere in my home rather than using the PC in my basement office. I also prefer to download emails and visit twitter as part of my warm-up exercise, but I guess changing with the times is also part of the writing process.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

The Canadian publishing industry has certainly had its ups and downs over the years-decades, actually-and let's face it, sometimes the whole industry seems built on a precariously perched stack of cards. For instance, nearly every publisher depends, to varying degrees, on government grants to publish books. Whenever governments cut those grants, publishing programs are reduced, and sometimes a publishing house ceases to exist.

When the Chapters bookstore chain started up a few years ago, the fear and frenzy among publishers and bookstore owners ran into overdrive, and sadly, there were casualties. Nearly all of the independent bookstores I used to do business with folded, smaller distributors (including the one that distributed _Taxed to Death_) went bankrupt, and publishers waited longer than ever for payment.

The latest development rocking the publishing scene is this week's announcement that Canada's largest book distributor, HB Fenn, is filing for bankruptcy. A number of reasons were given: a significant loss of business due to competition, the steep discounting of books, and the skyrocketing popularity of ebooks. The bottom line is that Fenn's demise is putting 125 people out of work and sending publishers scrambling to find another distribution outlet, which for the short term could hurt their bottom lines, too.

Although the turmoil in this industry seems perpetual, a wide variety of books are still published, reviewed, and sold every year. Savvy writers and publishers are not only used to it, but will adapt. In other words, it's business as usual. To read the whole story by Vit Wagner from The Toronto Star, go to http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/books/article/932865--hb-fenn-initiates-bankruptcy

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I received a lovely review this week for _Fatal Encryption_! Here's an excerpt.

I loved Ms. Kong's writing style, which is very believable and allows the reader into the world of the character. In Fatal Encryption. Debra Purdy Kong's lead characters are not heroes with unbelievable abilities, but credible individuals leading normal lives. The character of Alex suffers highs and lows throughout the tale, and his innate need to 'know' touches at the reader as plausible. Fatal Encryption is a riveting mystery novel filed with drama and spine tingling suspense that leaves the reader guessing until the end, and I look forward to another Alex Bellamy novel! 4 stunning stars! -- Tamela Quijas


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

While doing research for a workshop I and a colleague gave on e-books, e-readers, and e-publishing, I came across some interesting stats, information, and opinions about the revolutionary world of e-books and e-publishing.

One of the things that struck me was J.A. Konrath's fascinating blog about the world of e-books. Konrath believes that the old way of creating bestsellers through the large publishing houses' distribution channels and coop arrangements with bookstore chains and big box stores, will change, thanks largely to e-books. E-book selling has taken out the entire distribution and coop process as writers find easy, simple ways to publish their books and place them straight into e-book stores. Konrath maintains that the current prices large publishers charge for e-books (anywhere from $9.99 to $16.99) will have to be reduced if they want to compete. There are too many good and/or popular books that are selling for much lower prices. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo sells for $5.00 on Sony's ebook store, for example. Stephen King, and Dean Koontz also have e-books on the market for under $10.00, or even under $5.00 with some of their titles. I think Konrath is right, and here's a great example of why:

Twenty-six year old Amanda Hocking has quickly become an e-book bestseller with her nine self-published paranormal novels about trolls, vampires, and zombies. What's so astounding about Hocking is that she only began publishing ebooks in March 2010. By the end of that year she'd sold 164,000 copies of her e-books priced from $.99 to $2.99. This January she sold over 450,000 copies, (99% of them e-books). She attributes her success to aggressive marketing on twitter, Facebook, and her blogs; but here's the thing: she's outselling big name authors. How is a large publisher going to compete with the wave of independently published books that lots of people are buying?

Konrath says that in the future, distribution and coop won't be the main reason a book sells. It will be price and content. Hocking isn't the only unknown author who's selling well. If you follow the amazon and kindle forums, you'll quickly realize that a growing percentage of unknown writers are selling thousands of copies of their books, and when a print book, on average, sells only 250 copies these days, that's something.

To read all of Konrath's Feb. 8th blog on this topic, go to http://jakonrath.blogspot.com and to read a bit more about Amanda Hocking's amazing story go to http://www.usatoday.com/life/books/news/2011-02-09-ebooks09_ST_N.htm


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

A few days ago, one of my forum discussions talked about an author whose free e-book, along with those of others, were downloaded on Kindle by someone who took the authors' names off the books and then sold them as his own for money. Last I heard, Amazon and Smashwords were working to rectify the situation. I didn't know what to make of the story at the time; but then January Magazine wrote a piece about piracy, and referred readers to an interesting article by David Carnoy on Cnet Reviews.

Carnoy had set up a Google alert for the title of his book and, to his surprise, found that his book was being pirated not only as a separate file, but also as part of a larger Kindle collection. This fact and some research led to the disturbing realization that 2,500 books can be downloaded in a matter of hours. Even if each book is valued at only $2.00, it still means that hundreds of dollars of merchandise is stolen, putting authors and publishers clearly out of pocket.

More troubling is that this is just the beginning of what could easily become a piracy epidemic. Some believe that book piracy could reach the levels of music piracy, simply because it's easy to do, not because people are dying to read all those books. Carnoy goes on to say that a recent study by Attributor shows a 54% rise in the demand for pirated books since August 2009. Worse, there are 1.53 million daily Google queries for pirated e-books and a huge proliferation of small sites that host and supply pirated books.

New Authors Guild president, Scott Turow (who is a practicing lawyer) is well aware of the situation, and the question is what-if anything-can be done about it? Turow, like Carnoy, believes that the appearance of iPads is only part of the growing problem. Some consumers are rebelling at the high price of some e-books ($14.99 is charged for Turow's latest), and there's a definite backlash. Attributor's study suggests that perhaps as much as $3 billion a year (or 10% of total revenue) is lost through pirating.
The bottom line is that things could get worse before they get better.

There are a number of other useful links to the piracy issue in Turow's piece. To learn more, go to Carnoy's article at http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20033437-82.html#ixzz1ENutDh6i. More of Attributor's stats can be found in another article of Carnoy's at http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20018831-1.html?tag=mncol;txt . Also here's a link to Turow's take on things: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20005008-82.html?tag=mncol;txt

Good luck out there!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, this week I want to talk about finding a balance between writing and marketing. Fauzia Burke wrote a terrific article in _The Huffington Post _ about the six essential elements for successful book marketing. In a nutshell these are:
. website
. e-newsletter
. blog
. Facebook
. video
. Twitter
She talks about why each of these elements is important, and especially notes that using all six is the best marketing strategy to promote your books. Burke also states, however, that these things take time and attention. In my opinion, that's where most of us fall down, not intentionally, but due to real life/family/day job circumstances.

When I was working a day job, all of my free time was spent writing and catching up on household chores. Although I knew the importance of promoting _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption_, the idea of putting in time each day to promote was laughable. This became a worrisome obstacle, however, and I eventually concluded that the only way I could add regular promotion to my week's long to-do list-and write a little more-was to cut back my working hours.

Now that I've been writing full time for six months, my creative output has improved as has my promotion to some degree, but it still needs work. I have to confess that I only do two out of the six steps, blogging and Twitter, with any regularity. I have a Facebook page, though I don't visit it daily, which I should. My website is a work in progress at the moment, but once it's updated, it will also be a useful tool. My publisher is working on a book trailer for The Opposite of Dark, so the video aspect is covered. Funnily enough, a colleague recently mentioned that since I'm writing a mystery series, a newsletter might be a good idea, so I'm thinking about that too.

I've been writing a long time, but-introverted wallflower that I am-- it's only in the last year or two that I've come to fully accept the importance of marketing oneself. Happily, all of the steps Burke listed can be done from home but, even as a full time writer, the question still remains, how much time should I spend on marketing versus writing, especially when putting out a book a year? I'm one of those who can only produce polished work after multiple drafts, and each one takes time. It's a question I don't have a clear answer for yet. Maybe I will in another year.

You can find Burke's article at http://tinyurl.com/47of2fy
THE OPPOSITE OF DARK, http://bit.ly/i983XE
FATAL ENCRYPTION, http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl
TAXED TO DEATH, http://tinyurl.com/czsy5n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This week, I attended a symposium which was offered by the Writers' Union of Canada (TWUC). The topic was "Secure Footing in a Changing Literary Landscape", and the presenters were Ross Laird, Betsy Warland, and Kelly Duffin, the Executive Director of TWUC.

In a nutshell, the symposium's purpose was to let writers know that the way we read, publish, and market books is changing rapidly, and that writers have to make a decision: either jump on board or walk away because the old way of doing business just won't cut it anymore. With the popularity of e-books, this is especially true. _Taxed to Death _ and _Fatal Encryption _ have reached readers I never would have found through the print versions.

When I started writing thirty years ago, there was a feeling, whether accurate or not, that once you were lucky enough to find a publisher, you'd be taken care of; meaning that you and your work would be developed and nurtured in a team environment to produce good books. Your breakout book-the one that garnered attention and generated decent sales-would occur at around book five.

About twenty years old all that changed. Publishing houses were either bought or merged into conglomerates driven by marketing teams who looked only at the bottom line, which was could this book make money? It was a huge change with a lot of casualties, including the beginning of the end for midlist authors.

Today, technology is driving an equally huge change, and the publishing world is in a state of both turmoil and growth. As Betsy Warland pointed out, it's all a bit scary, especially for those used to doing things the old way; but as Ross Laird pointed out, it's never been a better time to be a writer. Publishing, promoting, and networking opportunities abound as never before, and plenty of writers are taking advantage of it, successfully. Laird pointed out that writers now need a bit of technological knowledge to navigate the new landscape, but this doesn't mean one has to turn into a geek, unless you want to.

Kelly Duffin offered some worthwhile tips about what to watch out for in today's contracts, particularly with regard to electronic rights. These days, it is virtually impossible to keep your electronic rights when signing a contract for a print book, however, there are things you can do, such as striving for a minimum of 30% royalties, and assigning a deadline for the publication of your book in electronic format. She also advised including a clause stipulating conditions under which electronic right would revert back to the author. There are many more contract tips for writers which I'd encourage all Canadian writers to familiarize yourselves with. TWUC offers a great booklet on the topic, at a reasonable price.

See you next week!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I received a terrific 5-star review from a reader this week. The reader refers to the long period of time between publishing Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption in print. The truth is I was busy working a day job, raising a family, and creating my new series, the first of which was just released in print. But in Alex's world, the two books are only 18 months apart! Here's part of it:

I first met ALEX BELLAMY in "TAXED TO DEATH", when he was a young Auditor for REVENUE CANADA. After he and his partner stepped on some well-connected toes, and Alex solving a couple of murders, he was summarily discharged from Revenue Canada. So, between 1995 and 2008, he eeked out a meager living as a free-lance computer analyst, resolving a host of mundane problems for computer illiterate clients. He had been toying with the idea of starting his own Cyber Tech firm but lack of money was holding him back. 

Fast-forward to 2008, with a stack of bills piling up on his desk at home, his girlfriend Lena coerces him to attend a Halloween Party in a costume she hand made for him. She dressed as "Miss Piggy", he was relegaterd to appear as "Hermit the Frog", much to the glee of the men at the party, and much to his humiliation. Lena has been trying to get him to accept a position as the Chief Computer Analyst for her employer, McKinley Depatment Stores, a staid old family buiness with a chain of upscale department stores in British Columbia. The department store had fallen victim to a disguntled analyst who had "frozen" their antiquated computer system, wreaking havoc to the entire chain, and causing severe financial problems. The stores' problems were enhanced by feuding siblings about to inherit control. 

ALEX BELLAMY finally acquiesses and accepts the position on an interim basis. When one of the store's IT employees is murdered that Halloween night, what follows is a cyber crime novel filled with a colorful cast of characters that jump off the pages. It takes ALEX 36 Chapters to where the reader will sigh a tremendous relief at the end of this taught, suspensfull novel. 

I KNOW there will be MORE of ALEX BELLAMY and I am anxious to read what Author DEBRA PURDY KONG will have ALEX doing next to make me put my writing aside, close my door and spend a few hours reading and enjoying her picture-perfect descriptions of the supporting cast and the colorful scenery of where the action takes place. 

FATAL ENCRYPTION took Debra Purdy Kong thirteen years, yes . . . THIRTEEN YEARS to bring Alex back to us, I hope she hears me, I can't wait! If I could, I would give this ALEX BELLAMY NOVEL more than FIVE STARS. but Amazon won't let me, I guess. DEBRA PURDY KONG IS A MASTER STORY TELLER. - Michael Phelps


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, tax season is almost here, and if you need a break from those pesky task forms, please check out my Alex Bellamy mystery, _Taxed to Death_, for a little comic/romantic relief.

Anyhow, I was gathering all of my receipts and documentation together, yesterday, and taking a look at last year's statement, the one that shows I was gainfully employed at a day job. Actually, I was employed for most of 2010, too; but this year, I'm a full-time, self-employed writer: a first for me in thirty years of writing.
I'm glad there's no line on the electronic form asking for my occupation, because frankly, "writer" doesn't seem to cut it. I mean, no professional writer simply writes. I started thinking about all the things I've done to help my career, and the more I thought about it, the longer the list grew. Here's all the things I've done, as a professional writer, to either get in print, build my reputation, or sell books. See if my list matches yours! In no particular order, they are:

Student (I've lost count of the number of workshops I've attended)
Presenter (workshops and giving readings/talks)
Course facilitator
Conference panelist and volunteer
Blogger
Reader and reviewer
Editor
Press release writer
Poster maker
Display organizer
Website designer
Promoter (in print & especially on the net through social networking)
Bookseller
Mentor to new writers

I've likely forgotten some things, and there are more things I hope to do, but to adequately describe what writers really do, we need to come up with a better word . . . and I'd prefer not to use the phrase underpaid, multi-tasker, or nut case.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi folks, I hope everyone's week is going well.

I'm slowly gathering my tax things (ours are due Apr. 30 in Canada), and since tax is on my mind, this might be a good time to mention that my first Alex Bellamy novel, Taxed to Death, is still on sale for $3.99 at Kindle, as is the sequel, Fatal Encryption! If you're looking for a different mindset to tax season --one that involves a little humor and romance, please check them out.

Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've written about the battle of e-book pricing between Amazon and major publishers before. I've also written about the growing rate of e-book piracy, and the significant decrease in print sales, but this week I read about a new conflict: the looming battle between publishers and libraries.

A recent article by Mary Ann Gwinn of _The Seattle Times_, stated that HarperCollins recently decided to limit the number of times their e-books can be borrowed before the library has to pay for the right to circulate the e-book again. The number they decided on was 26. Hmm.

What if that e-book happens to be something as hot as The Harry Potter novels or the Twilight series? Needless to say, libraries are not happy with HarperCollins' decision. Really, should they be made to pay repeatedly for an e-book simply because it's popular? As one librarian noted, no one asks them to pull a print book off the shelf after it's been taken more than 26 times, so why is the publisher demanding they do so with e-books? Unfortunately, HarperCollins' books apparently count for 22% of all borrowed books at the Seattle Public Library. The library's stats also show that over 300,000 books in their system are checked out 26 times or more. You can see why there's a battle brewing. It's going to be interesting to see how this turns out. To read more of Gwinn's interesting article, go to http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/books/2014662056_litlife04.html

FATAL ENCRYPTION, http://tinyurl.com/ddzsxl
TAXED TO DEATH, http://tinyurl.com/czsy5n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

On Saturday, I attended a well publicized literary festival in one of my local communities. This is an annual event run by an arts council and although the tables were nicely arranged and there were lots of great volunteers, there weren’t many more customers than there were displayers; however, this isn’t an unusual phenomenon at literary events. Unless organizers tie book events into larger events (fairs/festivals, etc.), or hold these events in high traffic areas, the customers won’t go out of their way to show up.

It’s interesting because this morning, I was on a forum where a writer was lamenting that the announcement of his new book—placed on several venues, and to family and friends—generated virtually no response. A couple of others writers commented that they’ve noticed a definite decrease in the amount of support and comments they’ve received on their blogs and for their books. Hmm. So, what’s going on? Well, I can only speak from personal experience.

When I started to build an internet presence about three years ago, it was great fun to meet other virtual friends, to “friend” all sorts of people on MySpace, etc., and to chat. A number of people proudly announced their books and asked for tags, votes in contests, reviews, and other forms of support. I tried to comply, but it soon became clear that the number of writers asking for support was multiplying faster than rabbits in spring.

Frankly, I was a bit taken aback that strangers were asking me for favors because I would never ask someone to vote for me for anything. Also, my review requests went directly to reviewers, not to forums at large, so to speak. I’ve also never put out a general requests for tags; if I tagged someone’s book, I didn’t ask to be tagged back, although I’m starting to now because tagging takes time. To this day, though, I don’t expect anything back from anyone. I make announcements, try to keep people informed about what I’m doing, and let it go at that. Some might call me a poor marketer, and maybe I am, but I have to do what feels right for me.

The thing is, I’ve drastically cut the number of votes I cast, tags I give, and comments of support because I’m overwhelmed by the sheer numbers of people asking. It’s like an electronic tsunami that threatens to drown me if I don’t pull back and limit by internet time. Much of the week, I have to skim the many forum posts I receive daily, and I’ve already left a few groups.

The bottom line is that we all do what we can, but there are so many writers and so many requests that it’s becoming more difficult to offer the level of support that colleagues wish for. It’s like yesterday’s literary event: too many sellers, not enough buyers, and a little less support every year, for plenty of good reasons. But you know, hasn’t it always been this way, to some degree, for writers?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

For several weeks, I’ve been rewriting the second draft of my latest novel. Second drafts have always been daunting for me because they inevitably involve adding chapters, or deleting/moving large chunks of text. Getting rid of superfluous characters and fleshing out the important ones are also part of the process, never mind chiseling out tightly written, grammatical correct paragraphs.

I tend to write the first draft straight through chronologically, and do a fair bit of editing on the opening chapters. When the book is finished, I put it away for two to four weeks, then read the whole thing straight through. By the end of that process, I have five to six full pages of notes about making changes. With this book, I found that I reached the climatic confrontation with the killer far too quickly and am now writing new chapters.

Rewriting this second draft isn’t happening in a chronological order. I’m actually working on three different places in the book. Each chapter is being critiqued by my writers’ group every couple of weeks, while I move ahead with penciled changes. Once the penciled changes are made I type them up. During the typing process, I also start more penciled changes in subsequent chapters. Due to deadlines, I soon won’t have time for chronological critiques, and since the group isn’t critiquing pacing or continuity, it doesn’t really matter which chapter I bring. Despite a reasonably organized system, the book feels like a jumbled mess right now, but then second drafts always do. It’s a painfully slow process, as I can easily spend two hours on just three pages.

I’m also editing draft number six in another book and, let me tell you, the process is much faster. I’m happy with the story, pacing, characters, and so forth, so all I need to do is cut unnecessary words. Happily, I can get through a dozen pages in ninety minutes.

I wish I could complete second drafts faster. I know what I’m supposed to do, and I have plenty of tips, articles, and books on editing, but it still takes a huge amount of time. I’m in awe of people who can create a polished book with only two or three drafts. It’s one of those goals I’m still striving for.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

At a recent writing festival, a colleague expressed her concern about the poor turnout and sales. She also mentioned that another writer told her that he’d attended many events and sold, on average, one book per event.

I’ve participated in half a dozen writing events so far this year, and every event I’ve attended has been reasonably well promoted in print and online, but the truth is that you never know how many people will show up, or whether any books will be sold. Sometimes, I’ll present at a well-attended workshop and sell nothing. On other occasions, I’ll read and discuss my book, with maybe seven people in the audience, yet I’ll sell books.

A lot depends on the nature of the event. For example, in my experience, people generally don’t buy books at the workshops I and my co-presenter give, although we’ll have perhaps thirty or more attendees. On the other hand, if I give a reading or am on a panel, my audience is usually much smaller, yet I’ll sell books.

As I write this, the city’s beloved Vancouver Canucks are in the midst of playoffs. If any of my events are held on a night the Canucks are playing, turnout will be small, which makes it difficult to plan events until their season ends.

Event location is also crucial. This week, I had the pleasure of being on a panel with four other writers to discuss mysteries and announce the shortlist of Arthur Ellis Award nominees, but the Canucks were playing that night. In fact, the stadium is in the same neighbourhood as the library hosting our event, and yet the turnout was great. The reason is that the Vancouver Public Library always has a lot of patrons, they happened to be holding a book sale, and announcing our event on their PA system.

Lately I’ve been selling more books in cafés than I have in bookstores. Who knows why; maybe coffee and cheesecake makes people happier and more receptive to buying. The point is, timing and location can certainly help sales, but it doesn’t guarantee anything. What’s important is that one keeps participating and meeting new people, and having fun along the way.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Since my Alex Bellamy mystery, _Fatal Encryption _, centers around a computer hacker bent on destroying a family-run business unless he receives $10 million, I couldn't help but be interested in the PlayStation debacle, where a group of hackers infiltrated the PlayStation Network. I also read a lot about ID theft, so I thought you might find a couple of stories interesting:

I've never played a PlayStation game in my life; wouldn't know what to do, or how to start, but my teenage son has. In fact, his Easter break became an exercise in frustration when he learned that the PlayStation Network had been hacked. The damage is so extensive that they're virtually rebuilding the thing.

Recent news reports and an article by Leo Chan from neoseeker now suggest that personal information belonging to 77 million users may have been compromised. My son tells me that in order to join, he had to provide a certain amount of personal information, including birth date and address. Why this is necessary, I have no idea. Fortunately, we've never used a credit card to purchase anything from the network. Sony Computer Entertainment has posted an announcement stating that they do not and will not attempt to contact customers by phone, email, or any other means to request personal or sensitive information. So beware of any suspicious attempts at communication from Sony or any unusual financial activity on your credit card statement. Reuters reports that this is the largest case of identity theft yet, but I doubt it will be the last. To read the whole article, go to http://www.neoseeker.com/news/16296-update-sony-warns-of-identity-theft-resulting-from-psn-attacks/

In lieu of the PlayStation network's debacle, a piece by Mark Whysall in Adi-News indicates that there are ways to prevent ID theft from happening at these sites. One is to not let retailers or video game console services store your credit card information. Apparently, you can ask to have it removed. If you use Xbox or World of Warcraft, you can purchase pre-paid game cards. If you still prefer credit cards for the convenience, then choose one which is close to expiration, or acquire a card that's not connected to your personal bank. To read the whole piece, go to http://www.adi-news.com/identity-theft-ed-for-when-you-are-haxored/211143/

An interesting article by Ellen Ambrose in The Baltimore Sun says a recent study reveals that one out of seven identity theft victims is targeted by someone they know: a relative, acquaintance, roommate, foster parent, co-worker, or friend. The study by Javelin Strategy & Research also shows that the amount of money stolen (on average $8,200) is much higher than the average amount ($3,600) taken by a stranger. Also, it's costing the victim much more to recover because the theft has usually gone on for a much longer period of time than it would have with a stranger.

Although ID theft overall is down 28% from last year, the number of incidents committed by someone the victim knew has increased. The most vulnerable victims appear to be in the 25 to 34 age category, however, more 18 year olds are discovering that their SSNs and other personal information has already been used by someone else, possibly a parent. To read more to go http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/money/bs-bz-ambrose-id-theft-20110425,0,7507950.story?track=rss


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

You’ve probably heard about speed dating, but have you heard of read dating? This week I took part in my first read dating event, which was designed to bring authors and librarians together to learn more about one another. Here’s how it worked:

With approximately thirty authors and thirty librarians in attendance, ten tables were arranged in a room at the Vancouver Public Library. Tables were genre specific and accommodated two to four authors. Two or three librarians would visit each table for ten minutes, and during that time authors would talk about their genres and pitch their books. Librarians would ask questions and, if they chose, jot down notes in the pamphlets provided. When the moderator rang the bell, librarians would move to the next table.

As an author, this provided a wonderful opportunity to let librarians know that I exist, and to reacquaint myself with librarians I hadn’t seen in awhile. At the halfway point, we had a much needed fifteen minute break to enjoy food and refreshments. The event was two and a half hours long, and after pitching my books ten times, I was pretty tired by the end of the evening. Each librarian went home with a goodie bag containing books, postcards, bookmarks, and other things.

Since this was an inaugural event, there were a few things that might be changed if it’s held again next year. One of the most important would be limiting each table to three authors. With only ten minutes to speak, some people didn’t get the opportunity to pitch during the short session. Still, it was a fun evening and, if given the opportunity, I’d do it again in a heartbeat. Getting to know your local librarians is one of the smartest things a writer can do.


----------



## BJ Baxter (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!! I'm working on my second erotic story called Jock Confidential.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Debra!  I love the idea of read dating.  What a neat concept!  Were the librarians selecting authors/books to have in the library, or just getting to know them so they could "push" the books better?

I can see selling books in a coffee shop atmosphere.  Not everyone wants to read the newspaper, and if you're alone you want to read SOMETHING.  At least **I** feel that way.  Thank God for my Kindle!

How's that second draft going?  =D


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Hi Debra! I love the idea of read dating. What a neat concept! Were the librarians selecting authors/books to have in the library, or just getting to know them so they could "push" the books better?
> 
> I can see selling books in a coffee shop atmosphere. Not everyone wants to read the newspaper, and if you're alone you want to read SOMETHING. At least **I** feel that way. Thank God for my Kindle!
> 
> How's that second draft going? =D


Hi Songbird, great to hear from you again!

The librarians' purpose was threefold: to learn about new books they might want to buy, to learn more about our genres so they can better answer patrons' questions, and to meet us face-to-face with a view to possibly inviting us to speak at a later date. And yes, it might also help push our books to patrons! I think this evening was a really worthwhile promotional venture.

I'm finally finishing up my second draft to my 4th Casey novel, and I was offered a contract for the second book which will be released next year. By that time the first book should definitely be available on Kindle!!

Take care and keep in touch!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

This week, I read JA Konrath's blog about how to generate e-book sales. The blog was in response to a question he's often asked: "How do I make sure I sell lots of e-books"? As you might imagine, there is no magic bullet. No one really knows why some books sell well while others, beautifully written and produced, languish. Konrath offers excellent tips about what works and doesn't work for him, but what struck me was how much effort he's put into promoting his work.

He states that most of his job isn't spent writing, but promoting. He works, on average, 60 hours a week and, while he makes it clear this doesn't guarantee bestseller status, it does create sales. He used to spend a great deal of time making appearances, having visited over 1,200 bookstores, traveled 40 states, and met with countless librarians, fans, and booksellers. He did a mass mailing to 7,000 libraries, and compiled a mailing list of 10,000 names, as well as attended scores of conventions, conferences, and book fairs. He goes onto say that he doesn't do appearances anymore because they're neither time or cost efficient.

After reading his blog, I felt like a lazy slug, and I work at my writing seven days a week. Because I'm trying to be more prolific, I spend more time writing than promoting. Maybe when I have 40 books to my credit like Konrath does, I'll work more on promoting. Right now, I average 35 hours a week toward writing/promotion, and that's working everyday of the week. I could probably put in longer days, but it would mean giving up family time, and family is too important to me.

Still, Konrath's staggering promotional efforts made me take a closer look at my own. I keep records of all the conferences, signings, and fairs that I participate in. To my chagrin, I realized that I've only attended 65 events since 1987, and half of those in the last three years. It's pretty obvious where I need to step up my efforts.

By the way, one of the promotional things Konrath endorses is guest blogging, and I wrote my first one this week on Amy Corwin's wonderful blog: Fiction Writing and other Oddities. I wrote about the job research I did for The Opposite of Dark. It was a pleasure to write and I was grateful for the opportunity. It looks like I'll be searching for more opportunities. The blog can be found at: http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/2011/05/guest-blog-debra-purdy-kong.html

JA Konrath's blog is at http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2011/05/what-works-promo-for-ebooks.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Those who love to write will find a way to do so most of the time. I'm not sure if it defines the difference between a professional writer or a hobbyist; I'm not even sure a true definition exists, but I do know that the only way to submit completed polished work is to write through difficult times as well as the good. We've all had them, those weeks where we can barely get out of bed from fever, pain, worry, or grief. There's no doubt that sometimes you really do have to step away from the keyboard and process whatever emotional or physical upheaval is happening in your life; but what I'm talking about are the common frustrations, surprises, and worries that force you away from writing for a few minutes, a few hours, or a few days. This is what May has been about for me.

Now, none of the crappy stuff has been earth-shattering, and for that I count my blessings, believe me. Real life, however, has taken its toll on the number of hours I've been able to spend at the keyboard this month. Worsening neck and shoulder pain resulted in two rounds of x-rays, two trips to the doctor, and the first of several trips to the physiotherapist. Of course, this allowed for more reading time-I never go anywhere without something to read.

My daughter's car accident in mid-May involved taking her to two difference ICBC locations and to the university for class, albeit just once. Thank heaven for buses and others who got her to the doctor and helped her buy a new vehicle. What could have been a nightmare turned into a dodge-the-bullet situation, and for that I again count my blessings. But for a few days there, there was plenty of worry when we didn't know if there'd be physical repercussions to the crash. Happily, my daughter is fine, and now driving a larger, safer, vehicle.

Anyone who follows my tweets has heard about our kitchen renovation challenges that started on May 2nd. I'm about to start my fifth week without a kitchen sink, but at least I have cupboards and new lighting now. So far, I've had seven contractors and delivery people traipsing through my house and into my office where the circuit breaker box is located. It's been challenging to write when my ceiling is apart and cables are hanging just a few feet from my head, and while someone's using a power saw in the family room upstairs.
The thing is life is full of these challenges. I could fill pages about all the worries and distractions when my kids were young and our house filled with pets. But you know, I've kept writing through it all. From an outsider's perspective, I suppose this could seem ambitious or obsessive, but the truth is, when something goes wrong, writing is what keeps me sane, calm, and grounded. It's not only my day job, but my therapy . . . always has been, always will be.

And on a promotional note, Also AllRomance e-books is offering a 50% rebate on any book, including mine, this Memorial Day weekend. Please check them out at http://www.allromanceebooks.com/?gclid=CMDvl4PbmZsCFQk_agodvGuxBg


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

This weekend, I attended Canada’s Bloody Words mystery conference for the first time in eleven years. Back in 2000, I made the trek from Vancouver to Toronto, and found myself learning the ins and outs of networking, participation, and book promotion. It was daunting back then. I didn’t know anyone.

Eleven years and three published books later, (and having attended several other conferences) I returned to Bloody Words because it happened to be reasonably close to home in beautiful Victoria BC, and this time I knew many attendees, so how could I resist?

One of the nicest things about the Bloody Words conferences is their size (about 200 at this one) and the casual, let’s-have-fun approach. Coordinators Lou Allin and Kay Stewart did a fantastic job, and there were plenty of highlights: announcement of the Arthur Ellis Award winners, the wonderful and often funny speeches of Michael Slade, William Deverell and Tess Gerritsen, the Victoria CSI workshop—with a real case study—not to mention the many interesting panels.

One of the best things of all was to reacquaint myself with attendees I’d met at other conferences, and to exchange news in the publishing world. Eleven years ago, I recall authors grumbling about their publishers lackluster promotion efforts, and there were some discussions about the best places to do signings. This year, we were recommending the best blogs to one another, and throwing around words like platforms and branding: words rarely uttered by writers a decade ago. Although much of the publishing world is in turmoil and undergoing a huge transition, the opportunities to publish and market one’s work have never been better. It’s certainly better than it was eleven years ago.

My only downside to the conference was the $18.00 I had to spend in the gift shop for Tylenol and deodorant because I forgot to bring both. Unfortunately, it was getting too late in the evening to go traipsing through Victoria seeking cheaper options. On the upside, though, the hotel service was superb!

I’ve been to other conferences over the past decade, but Bloody Words 2011 was definitely one of my favorites. For those of you who might have some trepidation about attending any conference, let me say, that it’s not really about selling books, but about sharing information, especially for those just starting out, participating in panels, volunteering, chatting, and meeting people. Great organization skills from coordinators, as we enjoyed, goes a long way to making a conference successful, but what makes it invaluable is participating in as many ways as possible. If you can do this at your first conference, you won’t go too far wrong.

Since I posted the Arthur Ellis award shortlist a few weeks back, I’d be remiss if I didn’t tell you who won the coveted hangman award. And the winners are:

Best Novel: Louise Penny for Bury Your Dead, (Little, Brown UK)
Best First Novel: Avner Mandleman for The Debba (Other Press)
Best Unhanged Arthur: (an unpublished first crime novel): John Jeneroux for Better Off Dead
Best Short Story: Mary Jane Maffini for So Much in Common (Ellery Queen Mystery Mag.)
Best Non-fiction: Stevie Cameron for On The Farm (Knopf Canada)
Best Juvenile/Young Adult: Alice Kuipers for The Worst Thing She Ever Did (HarperCollins)
Best Crime Writing in French: Jacques Coté for Dans le quartier des agités ((Alire)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I recently read an article about the drastic budget cuts happening to American libraries thanks to the painfully slow economic recovery. Curious to learn more, I Googled the cutback issue and couldn't believe how many libraries are being affected not only in the U.S., but here in Canada as well.

Let's talk about America for a minute. Now, budget cutbacks to libraries aren't new, nor are they even that rare. Each time the economy slides into recession (on average every 5 to 7 years), budgets of all types are slashed. But the cutbacks proposed this year are scary. I couldn't begin to list all of the states who have been or will be affected, but when millions per state are slashed, as proposed in California, you know that plenty of jobs will be lost and far fewer books purchased, and this includes e-books!!

In its 2011-2012 budget, California is proposing to eliminate ALL state funding for the Public Library Fund, in other words, millions of dollars. Last July, North Carolina cut its library budget by 30% and eliminated 300 jobs. Not only are jobs being lost and new books not purchased, but library hours are also being reduced.

Although our economy is better in Canada, libraries are facing the same issues. Toronto's new mayor has asked the Toronto Public Library to cut 5% of its budget, which the library has declined. A story in Quill & Quire Magazine quoted from a Globe and Mail article which indicated that given the proposed cuts and the mayor's apparent agenda for change, the TPL would have to close all but five of its 99 city libraries, reduce operating hours, and order 116,000 fewer books to meet those demands for cuts. To read the Quill & Quire piece, with a link to The Globe and Mail story, go to http://www.quillandquire.com/blog/index.php/2010/12/01/toronto-public-libraries-may-face-budget-cuts/

Winnipeg and Calgary are also facing budget cuts and encouraging supporters to fight the proposed slashes. Vancouver has also been asked to cut some of its budget, and who knows how many others across the country? The ramifications are huge, not only for library staff and writers who depend on library sales, but for patrons who use the library to upgrade their skills, improve their education, learn how to write resumés, and find jobs. Libraries are the foundation of learning, self-improvement, and bettering our futures. Why do governments think it's okay to cut chunks out of the heart of cities, but not to cut spending in shall we say, the Senate? What as the Senate done lately to help us improve our lives?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

When I left my day job nine months ago, one of the first tasks I tackled was thinning out the jammed filing cabinets in my office. File folders in all ten drawers were so stuffed that it was tough to add a single sheet of paper. I knew that I never looked at seventy percent of the content. Thinning out those drawers took several weeks, and was usually tackled after a day of writing and other chores. Week after week, I browsed over every sheet to see if I really needed it. Gradually, armloads of papers went to the recycling bin. I tell you, it was a great feeling.

After feeling a little burned out by all of the online newsletters and things I subscribed to, it became clear by my unmanageable inbox that I needed to unsubscribe to many things, as I simply had no time to read most of them. Downloading emails each morning goes much faster now, and I feel like I can breathe easier.

Those of you who follow me on twitter (@debrapurdykong) know all about my ongoing kitchen (involving our family room) renovation that began May 2nd. One of the unexpected, but welcome, outcomes from the experience is that I’ve had to declutter my house as well. Piles of magazines, kids’ games, and other things have either been given away, sent to recycling, or are now stored in new cupboards. However, this also affected my office, where the circuit breaker box is kept. New kitchen lighting required rewiring, which required me to move stacks of old drafts of novels out of the electrician’s way. Honestly, I had no idea I’d squirreled away so much stuff, but after 23 years in this house, I shouldn’t be surprised.

So, I began another reorganizing, decluttering process, but this one’s got me a bit confused. You see, I’ve written, on average, ten to twelve drafts of my first three novels, and have kept each draft in a box. Needless to say, those boxes are taking up a fair bit of space, and I’m wondering if I should start recycling those drafts, especially for my first book which was published 15 years ago. I’ve started using the backs of those sheets to print drafts of my current work in progress, but part of me wants to take each box and simply chuck it in the recycling bin. So, what should I do with these old drafts? Save them or chuck them after the book has been published?

P.S. I also have nearly 850 books I’ve bought or been given over the years, but I’m just not ready to part with those yet.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi there!

Just popping by to let you know that I'll be traveling into BC's interior on July 1st and will be signing copies of Fatal Encryption and Taxed to Death at the following places:

One is in Penticton at HOOKED ON BOOKS, 225 Main Street on Saturday, July 2 from 10 AM to 2 PM. There's also a fantastic farmers market going on that day right outside the bookshop that day.

The second signing will be in Kelowna at MOSAIC BOOKS, 411 Bernard Avenue from 11 AM to 3 PM. If you're in the area, please stop by to say hi, or talk mysteries, or tell me about your writing! Hope to see you there!

Also, if anyone's interesting in following me on Twitter, you can find me here @debrapurdykong

I've also started a Fan Page for my new Casey Holland transit security mysteries. Please pop by, if you can at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Casey-Holland-Transit-Security-Mysteries/139005706175139

Thanks!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I don’t do that many book signings, not because I don’t like them, but because they’re a bit intimidating. I’ve heard plenty of horror stories from authors far more well known than I who claim that signings aren’t worth the time. It’s always a crapshoot to see if anyone will show up, and when they do, will they want to chat, or even acknowledge your presence?

Last weekend while on holiday, I took part in two signings. The Penticton event took place during the weekly farmer’s market, a huge event that draws lots of people. I was set up at a table just outside the store, which was great. I was in the shade, a breeze was blowing, and I got to watch people. Unfortunately, the guy playing guitar at the curb right in front of me blocked the traffic flow past my table, but he wasn’t there the whole time.

One of the most fascinating aspects of signings are the conversations I find myself engaged in, and this weekend was no exception. One passerby was intrigued by the title of my latest mystery, The Opposite of Dark. When I explained what the book was about he got really excited because the search for the truth about one’s past is apparently what his whole life has been about. Sadly, he couldn’t buy the book because he’d recently moved and was trying to get his life together. Since he’s in his late 40’s, I hope he does soon.

Another young man thought it was cool that I was publishing books, both as a self-publisher and traditionally published author. We talked for awhile a bit about technology, e-books, self-publishing, and he seemed pretty interested in buying a book. But since I wasn’t selling anything for under $7, which was his budget, he left empty-handed, but vowing to buy one of my books  when he’d saved enough money. He was in his late teens, I think.

Several middle-aged and older men were drawn to my table when they saw the title Taxed to Death, my first Alex Bellamy mystery. But when they learned it was a work of fiction and not a tome about what’s wrong with Canada’s tax system, they lost interest. And who can blame them? There’s nothing like a 300-page political rant to get aging blood all hot and bothered. Since the HST referendum looms on BC’s horizon, there’s evidently an impressive number of older guys cruising the streets looking for a good political debate (no women, oddly enough). One man even approached me inside the second bookstore, carrying his gigantic blue and white ‘Extinguish the HST’ signs. Admittedly, I’d had enough debates by this point, and said right away, “It’s a murder mystery, not nonfiction.” He already knew this, he’d answered, because he’d read about me. This didn’t prevent him from sharing his political thoughts, which I quite enjoyed. Also, it was kind of cool that he knew who I was because a few minutes earlier, a young man had wandered up to my table, looked at my books and said, “I never even heard of you,” and wandered off again.

Of course there were the usual “Where’s the washroom? and “Do you know if this store sells…?” questions. Happily, I could even answer the one about the washroom. There were more conversations, but you get the idea. When it comes to book signings you never know quite what to expect, and that’s half the fun ... and half the battle.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

When you’ve been writing as long as I have, you start to build quite a collection of how-to books for writers. In fact, I still have a stack waiting to be read, but here are just a few favorites that I’ve read cover to cover. Since I’ve been working on mystery novels for several years, many of them focus on this genre.

For Mystery/Thriller Writers

Writing and Selling Your Mystery Novel by Hallie Ephron
Fiction (The Art and Craft of Writing and Getting Published) by Michael Seidman
Writing the Mystery by G. Miki Hayden
How to Write Best Selling Fiction by Dean Koontz
Writing the Novel by Lawrence Block
The Writers Digest series including (Deadly Doses: a Writer’s Guide to Poisons, Body Trauma, Scene of the Crime, Armed and Dangerous, and several others)
Forensics for Dummies by D.P. Lyle, MD (he also writes a great forensics blog)
Bones: A Forensic Detective’s Casebook by Dr. Douglas Ubelaker and Henry Scammell
Writing the Modern Mystery by Barbara Norville

On Editing/Writing

Self-Editing for Fiction Writers by Rennie Browne and Dave King
The Elements of Style by Strunk and White
Eat, Shoots & Leaves by Lynne Truss
The Art of Fiction by John Gardner
Breathing the Page by Betsy Warland
Writing the Natural Way by Gabriele Lusser Rico
Becoming a Writer by Dorothea Brande

I have more, but this is a good start. Now, let me know what your recommendations are!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Leslie said:


> And I have gotten to the point that I can't imagine reading a book on anything _but_ my Kindle. LOL.
> 
> L


Yes, it surprises me, but same here.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This week, I took part in my first radio interview on CBC radio (Canada). It was a bit scary as I had a couple of days notice and wasn't familiar with the interviewer or the program. My publisher gave me an idea of what we would talk about, but when the producer called me on the phone a minute and a half before air time, I realized anything could happen. Thankfully, the 10-minute interview went well, and I'm told I came off well, but wow, talk about flying by the seat of your pants!

Anyway, what I wanted to talk about this week is the latest sad development in the bookselling world. As you probably know, Borders filed for bankruptcy-court protection in February. Since there were no buyers and they didn't want a bankruptcy-court auction, Borders is now forced to liquidate. The U.S.'s second largest bookstore chain will close their 399 stores by the end of September. This not only means that 10,700 people will be out of work, but that literally miles of bookshelf space will be gone. This is bad news for authors on many levels. For instance, bookstore employees were often the ones who recommended books to customers, and if they're no longer there to talk up your book who will?

Borders blames their troubles on the rising popularity of e-book sales, a turbulent economy, and on publishers who refused to allow them to pay their bills later. Whether this was a wise strategy on the publishers' part is hard to say. Publishers need income to keep their companies going, but now there is one less chain to carry their books. With far fewer opportunities for readers to browse in a physical store, amazon.com and other online stores will likely see a boost in business. So, is this a sign of things to come for other chains? To read more in an article from The Wall Street Journal go to http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303661904576454353768550280-lMyQjAxMTAxMDEwODExNDgyWj.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

With the demise of Borders, the growth in e-publishing and self-publishing, and the growing number of big name writers who are walking away from new contracts offers to take control of their work and incomes, there's plenty to talk about these days. For every Amanda Hocking who sells a million books and lands a lucrative contract with a large publishing house, thousands are floundering, and a small number are resorting to unprofessional tactics to sell books. Some publishing houses may not survive the turbulence. Writers are beginning to question the relevancy of agents, and good editors are becoming worth their weight in gold, yet many writers refuse to pay even a fraction of that for their services. So, how does one stay afloat in this sea of change?

Author Dean Wesley Smith authors interesting advice in his blog. He suggests not pursuing traditional publishers or agents right now. Too many publishing houses are struggling to deal with dwindling sales and rapidly diminishing bookshelf space in the stores. You can read more of his thoughts at http://www.deanwesleysmith.com/?p=5052

An increasing number of traditionally published authors are claiming that their e-book incomes are outstripping all of their print sales combined. So, do we all go the e-publishing route? Well, wait a sec, there are a lot of things to consider. Many of the writers who are doing well have already built a readership with numerous, traditionally published books. Aside from Amanda Hocking, who readily admits that she worked long and hard at social networking to promote her books, the vast majority of unknown writers aren't going to make enough to live on unless they've written a good book and are prepared to work their butts off promoting it. Even then there are no guarantees.

Some writers suggest that you write as much as you can (but not crap) and put it all out there, including short fiction to start building a brand name. Branding itself is a whole other topic for discussion, but many suggest it's an essential marketing tool these days, just like book tours once were. Even blog tours these days don't seem as popular for promoting a book as they once were.

I don't have any clear answers to survival, but common sense tells me that working diligently at writing and improving your craft, networking (physically and virtually), promotion, and researching all the many aspects of the publishing scene, are as essential as ever. I will say, don't be too quick to publish until your manuscript has been read by reliable critiquers and professionally edited. It will help make a big difference in your success. If you have any tips for survival, please share them. If we all help one another then we might do just fine.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

There are many blogs and opinions which say this is a great time to be a writer, and they're not wrong. Let's face it, the ease of publishing your work in print and electronically, and the many opportunities to promote books through the same platforms big name writers use, allows people to bypass the lengthy process of traditional publishing. Traditional and self-publishing have their ups and downs, but I came across a really interesting blog by Alan Rinzler in forbes.com who goes into some depth about why it's so good to be an author these days. His piece is worth reading because he worked on the inside of the publishing industry and what he has to say might floor you.

As Zingler and others have pointed out, the balance of power is shifting from publishers to authors. More authors are choosing to control their publishing destinies, and this change in paradigms is finally being admitted aloud, by some publishers anyway. According to Zingler, technology isn't the only reason this has happened; it's that publishers have messed up big time, and not just because they've been slow to change their ways. The big reason, Zingler says, is that many of them don't know what they're doing in the first place!

Most traditionally published books lose money, Zingler says. Publishers have no clue which book will become a bestseller, and they can't rely on the old models of selling books through bookstores and book tours. Shelf space has diminished and book tours definitely don't pay for themselves. In fact, pretty much all expenses, not to mention marketing plans, fall on the authors' shoulders now, so is it any wonder more of them are choosing to self-publish?

Zingler goes on to list the three big myths about self-publishing: that commercial publishers won't touch a self-published book, agents won't represent self-publishers, and that it's easy to succeed as a self-publisher. To read what he has to say about these go to http://blogs.forbes.com/booked/2011/06/06/good-day-sunshine-for-writers/

Recently, I was speaking with a writer who was told at a conference last month that self-publishing isn't the way to go with one's career. Other established writers state that you're dumb if you do sign with a publisher because you lose control and possibly income. Who's right? It's a good question, and I can only speak for myself.

Self-publishing my first two novels, Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption, opened some doors for me and taught me a lot about the production process and about book promotion. I understood the business and the financial risks before I signed with my traditional publisher. As an unknown writer, I felt it was important to go with a traditional publisher because their distribution avenues for print books (and print still matters) are far better than mine. Also, a publisher can publicize my books in ways that I couldn't. For instance, my traditionally published novel, The Opposite of Dark, has had far more access to established reviewers than my self-published novels did.

I don't believe that publishing is about choosing just one option. I believe in learning and making use of whatever avenue is available in the best possible way. Not everyone will agree with my decisions, but at the end of the day, I'm the one who must live with them.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

There's been a lot written over recent months about the slowing sales in hardcover books. If the following authors are hurting, they're still doing pretty well. Mind you, a lot of them might have to rely on ebook sales in the future to keep the money flowing in. Forbes has come out with a list of top-earning authors, and their incomes are pretty impressive. The chance at the brass ring is tempting when you see these numbers, and realize that all of these people were once struggling unknown writers. Here's the list:

1.	James Patterson, $84 million, (up $70 million from last year, apparently)
2.	Danielle Steele, $35 million
3.	Stephen King, $28 million
4.	Janet Evanovich, $22 million
5.	Stephanie Meyer, $21 million (only half of what she earned the previous year)
6.	Rick Riordan, $21 million
7.	Dean Koontz, $19 million
8.	John Grisham, $18 million
9.	Jeff Kinney, $17 million
10.	Nicholas Sparks, $16 million
11.	Ken Follett, $14 million
12.	Suzanne Collins, $10 million
13.	J.K. Rowling, $5 million (low for her, but this year's movie will change that)

There are plenty of others like Charlaine Harris and Lawrence Block, for example, who I'm sure are right up there very well. You can see more at http://www.forbes.com/pictures/eeji45hfgm/ken-follett-intro


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

We’ve all had our share of spam over recent years and, for the most part, it doesn’t bother me much. Most of the spam emails I receive go directly into a separate folder and the contents quickly deleted. Emails that slip through the spam net are also dispatched with the click of a mouse.

With the rise in e-books and self-publishing, I’ve seen a marked increase in the number of spamming authors, not only in emails, but on social networking sites. Again, it’s usually not a big deal to me, as I truly understand an author’s desire to let people know about his or her book. Many times, a friend I do know will ask me to vote or comment on something. For me, this isn’t spam and I’m happy to help out when I can. Other times, a new friend I don’t really know will press the issue a bit. About three years ago, one young lady from the U.S. asked me to vote for her book in a competition, so I did. When she made the next round, she asked me to vote again and then again, and a fourth time--she made it to the semi-finals.

This week I received an email from a new “friend” I didn’t really know on a social networking site (not Facebook or Twitter) asking me to buy his book and review it so he could increase his amazon ranking. Really? I don’t even pay much attention to my own amazon rankings, let alone anyone else’s.

Based on the way his message was worded, this author was sending his request to heaven knows how many others. This individual did not offer to reciprocate to his “friends”, and although his book was only ninety-nine cents, I’m still bothered by his tactic. That he wanted us to spend our money, and our time reading and reviewing his book, was too much to ask.

Advertising one’s book through blogs and social networking sites is fine, but sending out email requests to buy and review your book is not. I’m wondering what you all think of this strategy? Have you been asked by a virtual friend to purchase and review his book, and without any mention of reciprocation? I know of a number of authors who review one another’s books through mutual consent, but it can be a sticky situation. On this occasion, I simply hit the delete button, but was it enough?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Since my first two mysteries, Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption were published three years ago, I’ve been reading lots of internet discussion and articles about ebook pricing. Since that time, I’ve learned two things: the range in book prices is wider than ever and opinions about how much e-books should cost are stronger than ever. Here’s a sample of what I’ve been hearing:

Self-publishers were saying (generally speaking—there are always exceptions) that an unknown author with a new book should charge .99 cents (and sometimes even free) to entice new readers. Well, that worked well for a while and many of my colleagues were selling quite a few copies per month, but the game has changed, partly because of Amazon. Unfortunately, too many indie authors were using amazon’s forums to promote their books on the wrong threads which offended enough readers to launch complaints. So, amazon tightened the rules significantly about where and how much authors can promote.

The other factor is that the enormous number of .99 books has created what some readers/writers now refer to at the “.99 cent ghetto”. What this means is that a .99 cent book is automatically assumed to be self-published and of poor quality. To combat this growing attitude, some authors are raising their prices to $2.99 or even higher. As I write this, these folks are still generating sales, but the experiments I’m following are fairly new, so we’ll see how it goes.

Here’s the other side of the coin. A lower priced book, indie published or not, isn’t necessarily a bad thing, as there are plenty of readers looking for new authors and a bargain. In fact, there are many readers who refuse to pay more than $3.00 no matter whose name is on the cover. You can see where the dilemma rises when trying to find the right price point for your own book.

There are also readers who assume, rightly or wrongly, that a book priced at $6.99 or more is a traditionally published book and therefore less prone to the grammar, spelling, and formatting glitches of self-published books and, believe me, this is a common complaint! It’s true that traditional publishers are pricing their books higher partly because they have overhead: hiring professionals to format in different platforms, as well as experienced book jacket designers, and so on. The other reason is that publishers tend to believe that books have value (again, there are probably exceptions). In other words, why should their products be the same price as a pack of gum? Publishing isn’t just about mass market thrillers, but about art, creativity, and thought-provoking, helpful information, for starters. Let’s think about it: how much do we pay to invest two hours of our time at a movie theatre? My last 3D movie (Harry Potter) was $13.50! The price of popcorn cost more expensive than most ebooks! Needless to say, this is a topic that’s ripe for debate.

And then there’s the backlash syndrome. One famous author who’s received his share of great reviews over the years commented that his ebooks were receiving 1-star ratings as a backlash for the book’s high price, which was $16.99, a price set by his publisher. Book piracy is now flourishing partly because people simply refuse to pay that kind of money for a virtual book. Even readers who don’t want anything to do with the .99 cent ghetto might still refuse to pay more than $10 for an ebook. And so, the dilemma rages on.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Two weeks from today, (Sept. 25th) the annual Word on the Street National Book and Magazine Festival will be happening in cities across Canada. The website indicates that Vancouver, Lethbridge, Saskatoon, Kitchener, Toronto, and Halifax will be participating for a fun day of workshops, panel discussions, musical entertainment, author readings, to name a few. This free event celebrates literacy and the written word in as many forms as possible. Poets and children's writers have been well represented in the past, as have non-fiction authors, graphic novelists, and so on. WOTS is a fun, upbeat time with lots of great information about local organizations, publications, and educational opportunities on writing and publishing.

I and my colleagues will be manning the Crime Writers of Canada table in "the Village" located around the perimeter of the main Vancouver Public Library on Georgia Street, from 11 to 5 PM. We'll be handing out cool bookmarks and letting people now about our organization and BC crime writers, and selling books, of course!
I, Robin Spano, Elizabeth Elwood, and Joan Donaldson-Yarmey will also be participating on a panel called De-Mystifying Mystery Writing in the library's Peter Kaye room from 12 to 1 PM, so if you're in the area, please stop by!

If you live near one of the WOTS venues, give this event a try! To learn more go to http://www.thewordonthestreet.ca/wots/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

As I cruise through the newsletters I subscribe to, I'm reading an increasing number of negative stories about traditional publishers' (it always seems to be the large houses) response to the rapidly growing world of self-published e-books. First, I want to say that, for me, this hasn't been a problem so far, but could it be in the future? I had to stop and think after reading a fascinating, and somewhat disturbing blog by a writer named Kiana Davenport, who reports of a unsettling experience with her traditional publisher. Here's what happened.

To earn some much needed income, and while waiting for her Big 6 publisher to publish her novel in August 2012, Davenport self-published two collections of short stories. Many of those stories had already appeared in magazines and have nothing to do with the topic of her upcoming novel. The first collection was published before she signed her contract, and the second was published afterward. When the big-6 publisher learned about the self-published books, well, let's just say things didn't go well. One of the publisher's editors phoned her and apparently began yelling at her for breaching her contract, which she maintains she didn't. The editor also basically accused her of colluding with the enemy, which is Amazon. The editor then demanded that she withdraw this second collection from ALL platforms and remove any reference to the book. She has 600,000 Google hits! As she says in her blog, how does one even do that? Additionally, she must guarantee that she not self-publish anything until her novel has been released in both hard back and paperback. Needless to say, Ms. Davenport has a lawyer handling the matter.

I don't know the publisher's side of the story, but what captures my attention is the growing uneasiness between writers and publishers. Not a lot of Big 6 publishers (and others, I imagine) are fond of Amazon, so if you're doing business with either party, will you be trapped in the middle down the road? Clearly, it's more important than ever that you understand exactly what the publisher expects from you regarding any e-book and self-publishing ventures. To read more of Ms. Davenport's blog, go to http://kianadavenportdialogues.blogspot.com/2011/08/sleeping-with-enemy-cautionary-tale.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Every few months, I like to report on the latest studies on e-books. While many writers have been publishing e-books for four or five years, the industry is still in its infancy and suffering inevitable growing pains. Having said that, according to a recent Harris poll mentioned in bookseller.com, the number of Americans using e-book readers has almost doubled over the past twelve months, up to 15% from 8% this time last year. Furthermore, one in six Americans intends to buy an e-reader within six months.

As I've mentioned from earlier studies, people who read e-books, also read more books than print readers. Not surprisingly, they also buy more books as well. In this study, about 17% of book buyers purchased between 11 and 20 books a year, while another 17% purchased 21 or more books a year.

Genre fiction still sells best: crime and thrillers (47%), science fiction (25%), literature (23%), and romance (23%). In non-fiction, the most popular category is biography at 29%, then history (27%) and religion and spirituality (24%). You can find more info at http://www.thebookseller.com/news/number-americans-reading-e-books-doubles.html

The latest issue of BC BookWorld Magazine (Vol. 25, No. 3, Autumn 2011) published an interview with Paul Whitney, who is the former chief librarian for the Burnaby Public Library and the Vancouver Public Library. Whitney was hired by the Public Lending Right Commission to investigate the impact of e-books for PLR's program. Whitney found that trade print sales were down by 19% in the U.S. and that their decline is increasing; however, this decrease isn't nearly as dramatic in Canada, right now anyway. Whitney does envision that things will become much tougher for bookstores down the road and he foresees many more store closures.

As far as libraries are concerned, print still rules. Only 2% of books borrowed from libraries are e-books, but again this figure will change. One of the problems libraries face, according to Whitney, is that there are simply too many books in the world, and that the tidal wave of new books every year is overwhelming, so the problem is which e-books to purchase?

Many other points were raised in the article (this is one of several articles about e-books and libraries in the autumn issue), but the bottom line is that writers, publishers, and others involved in the publishing industry are worried about the loss of control in a digital future. It's interesting because if you read blogs by people like Joe Konrath, Dean Wesley Smith, and others, the digital world is all about regaining control. Clearly, it depends on your viewpoint and your strategy. If you read last week's blog about one writer's clash between traditional and self-publishing, you'll see another glaring example of control issues. If you'd like to know more about the interview with Whitney, visit the website at www.abcbookworld.com. I would encourage any Canadian writer to subscribe to this incredibly informative magazine.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Last week was the thirtieth annual Banned Book Week, sponsored by the American Library Association, numerous publishers, and others. As you probably know, this event honors freedom of choice and encourages people to read a banned book, and there are many choices. The list of banned books always dismays me. People still take offense to sex and profanity, among other things, in literature. What truly irritated me, though, was the college professor who requested that Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut be banned. Really? Aren't college students old enough to make their own choices? And don't get me started on freedom of choice. Sheesh!

According to the Banned Book Week website, more than 11,000 books have been challenged since 1982. Here's the list of the books most frequently challenged in 2010:

And Tango Makes Three by Peter Parnell and Justin Richardson
The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian by Sherman Alexie
Brave New World by Aldous Huxley
Crank by Eileen Hopkins
The Hunger Games (series) by Suzanne Collins
Lush by Natasha Friend
What My Mother Doesn't Know by Sonya Sones
Nickel and Dimed: On (Not) Getting by in America by Barbara Ehrenreich
Revolutionary Voices edited by Amy Sonnie
Twilight series by Stephanie Meyers (Really? Oh, come on.)

So, there you have it. Banned Book Week officially ended yesterday, but I'm writing this blog now because every week should be about reading a banned book. Banned Book Week's website is at http://www.bannedbooksweek.org/about


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

As some of you know, my Alex Bellamy mysteries focus on some aspect of white-collar crime, and I write a weekly white-collar crime blog. This week, I wrote about the top ten scams that our local police force and the Better Business Bureau listed for 2010. I realize that many of you know how to protect yourselves from fraud and identity theft, but do your grown children and your aging parents? They're favored targets, and have been for awhile. You can find the list at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, since my second Alex Bellamy mystery, Fatal Encryption, is about computer sabotage, I've been reading a lot about the latest in computer hacking, and found a couple of interesting stories:

Here's one story about new, more aggressive ways hackers are infiltrating and controling physical infrastructures. Also, the police are becoming more vulnerable to hack attacks, too. Still, hacking can be used in positive ways, as you'll see in the third story.

A recent story in The Associated Press reported a disturbing development in cyber hacking. Until recently, hackers could only hack into and control other computers; however, as demonstrated by the sabotage of an unfinished nuclear facility in Iran last year, hackers are now learning to control physical structures, without much difficulty. Access was gained to Iran's facility by a team of people who planted a worm known as Stuxnet. That worm might still be active and infiltrating other systems.

It seems that hackers are now gaining the knowledge to infiltrate computer operated electronic "controller boxes", that control things like heavy machinery. Worse, it's now believed that it's only a matter of time before water systems, power plants, and manufacturing plants are infiltrated. Those movies showing someone blowing up a gas pipeline with a few keystrokes on a laptop is now technically possible. To read more of this article, go to http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hIr-b4zG-A3pPWloh0pItwl_jZzg?docId=6d89efb8b43a46589ebbe27e3a1c54d6

In response to the arrest of protestors and alleged police brutality in Boston's Occupy movement, hackers have brought down dozens of Boston police websites and exposed the emails and passwords of 1,000 officers. They have also leaked over 600 MB of personal information including addresses and Social Security numbers. The group, known as Anonymous, have vowed to continue hacking until the police back off. To read more, go to http://www.boston.com/Boston/metrodesk/2011/10/hacker-group-hits-boston-police-websites/dZ2bbt28EWyFXuYTlkYqRK/index.html

With all the destructive hacking out there, it's nice to know that hacking can actually be put to good use, as in the case of a recent college competition. Part career fair and part talent show, the competition invited teams of teenagers from high schools and colleges to infiltrate a sophisticated computer system, steal its secrets, and leave an electronic calling card. This highly successful two-day event was watched by National Security Agency which set up a job booth to attract future employees. Judging from the two stories above, there's a huge demand for this skill, but according to an article in The Baltimore Sun, only a handful of schools in Maryland even offer computing science courses. Also, there's a shortage of science and engineering students across the country. To read more, go to http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-cybersecurity-challenge-20111022,0,5462640.story

If the links don't work from here, simply paste them into your browser.


----------



## RobertPriceRifkin (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## RobertPriceRifkin (Oct 24, 2011)

great


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

One of the many aspects of white-collar crime that interests me is identity theft. Here are a couple of stories that caught my eye this week. In them are some great plots for crime novelists!

A recent study by Carnegie Mellon University's CyLab revealed that out of a random sampling of 43,000 minors with Social Security numbers, 10.2% of those minors already had an active credit file, according to an article in americanbanker.com Of those 10.2%, 76% of the activity in those files turned out to be fraudulent. The same study also randomly sampled adult SSNs and found that only 0.2% of their SSNs had been fraudulently used. You might not be surprised to know that a significant number of the transactions involving minors' SSNs were committed by a family member. The article also noted that an increasing number of SSNs belonging to minors are being obtained by organized crime rings. They love the fact that a child's SSN is essentially a clean slate and that any activity might not be discovered for several years.

Combating this problem is a challenge, as diligent parents cannot easily place a security freeze on the SSN with a credit bureau unless a file has already been opened. Transactions can be flagged by credit bureaus and financial institutions, but this won't necessarily stop the trouble, or prevent it from happening in the first place. The best thing parents can do is to monitor the situation with periodic checks and to investigate suspicious transactions. If your toddler receives a credit card application in the mail, you could have a problem! To read more, to go http://www.americanbanker.com/btn/24_11/child-id-theft-must-stop-1043671-1.html

With 33,000 gangs, involving about 1.4 members in the U.S., it was inevitable that these groups of criminals have expanded into mortgage fraud, bank fraud, identity theft, and counterfeiting credit cards, according to information recently released by the FBI. An article in dailyfinance.com reports that a recent bust of gang members in Los Angeles revealed a $2 million credit card scheme which victimized hundreds of people. This particular gang also obtained personal information from high-value bank accounts, created phony checks,and virtually cleaned out those accounts. Another gang in Chicago was allegedly involved in a $70 million mortgage fraud scam, while a second was involved in a similar $80 million scam. You can find more about this disturbing trend in http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/10/28/street-gangs-new-dirty-moneymaker-white-collar-crime/

While white-collar crime grows, so does the number of people attempting to hack into Facebook accounts. An article in dailymail.co.uk states that hackers attempt to break into about 600,000 accounts every day! The criminals' are there to steal information, spread frauds or bogus offers, or sell counterfreit goods to members' friends. Facebook has 800 million users and there are about 1 billion daily attempts to log in. There are fears that the attempts are growing, so you might want to change your password often. To read more, go to http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2054994/Facebook-hackers-attempting-crack-600-000-accounts-day.html?ITO=1490

If the links don't work from here, simply paste them into your browser.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I’ve been involved with social networking on a daily basis for over three years now and, while I’m still no networking expert by any means, I have learned a few things. I used to think social networking was all about book promotion, but I’ve come to understand that this is only one part of the experience. What’s become most important to me is to simply let people know I exist, that I have something to say, and that I’m happy to share it either through my fiction, my blogs, reviews, or tweets, or comments to others’ ideas. It’s not about telling people about my books as much as it is about interacting . . . developing online acquaintances and even friendships, which has been incredibly rewarding.

You know that old adage, less is more? Well, I’ve come to learn that this applies to social networking. I’ve written before about virtual burnout that many writers have experienced over recent months and that burnout is still going strong for many.

I’ve cut back on a number of networking sites this year, and now only take part in Twitter, Facebook, Goodreads, and here on Kindleboards. But I also post blogs on AuthorsDen and MySpace. I’m a reluctant member of LinkedIn, having joined only because a relative—a non-writer—requested a link, but then 60 or 70 writers invited me to link with them. I only knew five of them previously. LinkedIn seems like just another promotional tool for authors to chat and promote their books, which is fine, but at this point in my life it’s simply one site too many for me.

I’ve also come to realize that of the 1,400+ followers I have on Twitter, maybe twenty of them I interact with regularly, which is not to say that others aren’t interested in what I say, or my work, but all 1,400 of them? Too many writers only post links to their books and nothing else, so I think it’s time to prune the Twitter tree. I don’t have nearly as many Facebook friends, but I’ve noticed that some of these people I haven’t really chatted with in over a year, so again, maybe it’s time to cut back there as well.

I love social networking, I really do, but after three years, I’ve decided to go for more quality and less quantity, especially since the spamming on Twitter and LinkedIn is increasing. If you have your first book out and are wondering which social networking venues to join, I still recommend Facebook and Twitter, but be cautious about who you friend and follow.

Some of the best supporters and virtual friends I’ve met came through amazon.com forums, but sadly, some of those forums have now developed into some of the most hostile places you’ll ever see. So many indie authors have used these forums to promote their books on threads without bothering to learn what the threads are about, that members have grown increasingly hostile to any and all promotion whatsoever. The complaints against promotion became so strong that amazon decided to separate promotion threads and place them under a category called Meet Our Authors. If an author mistakenly promotes on threads outside of this umbrella, well things can get truly ugly with name-calling and a barrage of one-star reviews. If you want to promote on amazon forums, do your research first! Also, if you’re over-posting, or posting inappropriately, amazon moderators will delete your comments, and I’ve known at least one author who’s been blacklisted from promoting any of her books period. Her books are still listed on amazon, she’s just now allowed to promote them. Sheesh!!

So, I’m curious, how do you all handle the volume of opportunities and friends or followers? Do you keep it small and simple? Do you unfriend or unfollow people regularly? Let me know how your handle your social networking adventures.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to Victoria, British Columbia author Esi Edugyan for winning the $50,000 Giller prize for her novel _Half-Blood Blues_. I was listening to a piece on CBC Radio this week, and heard Edugyan referring to 2011 as a year of miracles, as she also gave birth to a daughter two months earlier. Don't we all dream of miracle years! Her novel has also been nominated for several other major prizes, so this could just be the beginning of things for her.

And speaking of miracles of a different kind, self-published author (until she signed with a big-six publisher) Amanda Hocking has now joined an elite group of authors who have sold one million copies of their ebooks. Authors John Locke, David Baldacci, and Stephenie Meyer also belong to this club. Latest stats show that twelve Kindle Direct Publishing authors have sold 200,000 copies or more, and thirty have sold over 100,000. This is still a tiny fraction of the authors who have ebooks out there, but it's good to know that lots of people are buying books.

Now for the thumbs down news. Publisher, Little Brown has pulled the debut spy novel of Q.R. Markham from their shelves over plagiarism issues. An article in Associated Press states that the author took passages from other contemporary and classic spy novels. When this was discovered (and it's not clear who, exactly, discovered the blunder) Markham's contract for a second book was cancelled. What's strange about this story is that the editors didn't recognize any of the familiar passages until after publication. Clearly, the publishing staff weren't sufficiently well versed in the genre to figure this out after reading the manuscript in the first place. You can read more at http://www.wtop.com/?nid=541&sid=2624620

There's been growing debate, and even animosity, over self-published versus traditionally published authors. A flame war erupted when author Michael A. Stackpole recently referred to traditionally published authors as "house slaves", among other things. A number of authors-most notably J.A. Konrath, Barry Eisler, Dean Wesley Smith and Kristine Rusch have been touting the benefits of leaving traditional publishing behind and taking control of one's publishing career. However, traditionally published authors are beginning to take offense and fight back with their own rather colorful words, which I won't repeat here. I'm not taking sides on the issue, as I'm still learning publishing pros and cons from both sides. If you'd like to read more on the debate, however, go to http://www.bridgetmckenna.com/1/post/2011/11/flame-wars-and-fkwads.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

In a world filled with instant publishing opportunities, plenty of writers have opted out of the lengthy process of submitting to traditional publishers. Given the increasing number of authors who are choosing to self-publish short fiction as well, I’ve been wondering if authors are also giving up on submitting to short fiction contests.

Although novel writing has kept me from working on much short fiction these days, I still love short stories. One of the best things about short fiction are the many opportunities to submit to contests. Writing competitions, regardless of the length of your work, have many benefits that include:

. Finishing a piece. Many new writers have trouble finishing and polishing a work to the point where it’s publishable. Contest deadlines are great motivators.
. Stretching yourself creatively. If you like to read other genres besides the one you write in, what about writing in another genre?
. Gaining valuable feedback. Some contests provide feedback, which can be really helpful. Most of the stories I’ve had published were first rejected by an editor who offered helpful comments and asked to see the piece again.
.Winning cash, or even placing, shows that you’re on the right track, and who couldn’t use some extra money?
. Gaining publishing credits for your CV. Editors and agents do take these into consideration when you’re submitting work.
. Selling the piece elsewhere. Some of my favorite contests are those that will offer a cash prize, but not publish the work. If you win a cash prize, great! But it’s even better if you are free to submit your piece to other paying markets. 
. Building a collection of short fiction. Over time, you might want to consider publishing a collection of your work, particularly if you’re building a readership.
. Working with editors who might accept your work in future. Creating a professional relationship with an editor is a good business move. Even if your piece doesn’t win, or place, helpful comments and a possible invitation to submit other work is a foot in the door.

There’s always been debates about whether to submit to contests that charge fees or not, and I’ve done both, depending on the contest. As a general rule, I submit to contests if the fee is reasonable for my budget, and if the prize money substantially more than the fee. In other words. A $10 fee might not be worthwhile for me if the prize money is $100 for the winner, and nothing for second or third place finishers.

If the magazine sponsoring the contest is new or unknown, do your research to see if there are past winners, or if there are red flags. Some contests (and poetry has been notorious for them in the past) are nothing more than scams. Be sure to study the contest deadlines. Many are understandably strict about word length, whether the work is previously published (and that definition can be different among contests), and submission date. If you’re submitting to a number of contests, keep detailed records, as it’s often up to you to know when the results come out. For many contests, if the results announcement date has past and you haven’t heard anything, you didn’t win. Some will email you a list of winners, but not all of the contest coordinators do. Contests should be specific about when results will be announced. If they aren’t find out. If they won’t tell you, think twice about entering.

Be professional. Don’t argue with the judges’s decisions, or complain about it on social networking sites. Contests are subjective, with perhaps one to three people judging. You can write a great story, follow the guidelines, and still not even place. But so what? You’ve still gained more than you lost. You have a polished piece of work you can either submit elsewhere, or build into something you never dreamed of before the contest began.

There are too many contests to list here, but if you Google contest guidelines for your genre, you’ll find a good start. Many writers’ organizations have websites with links to contests as well. They’re not hard to find with a bit of research, so go for it, and good luck!


----------



## lmolaski (May 16, 2011)

Both books look very interesting.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

lmolaski said:


> Both books look very interesting.


Thanks for your comments. I appreciate it!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Based on The New York Times most notable books of 2011, I'm not a very well read person. As I scanned down the list of the 44 fiction titles, I didn't recognize any of them, but then I don't read The New York Times book reviews either. Heck, I can barely keep up with my local newspapers. Happily, I did recognize the names of several authors, so I suppose that's something.

The list also includes 56 nonfiction titles which were also unfamiliar, although many of them do sound interesting. Several are biographies that include Malcolm X, Kurt Vonnegut, Catherine the Great, John and George Keats, and of all things, Rin Tin Tin. Needless to say, there's quite an assortment of topics to choose from if you're looking for Christmas gifts. The list is far too long to print here, so here's the link http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/22/books/review/100-notable-books-of-2011.html?_r=3&pagewanted=all

Speaking of lists, I came across a list called 11 Famous Writers Who Were Rejected Before Making it Big. What the list really shows is how important tenacity is for writers to succeed. For instance, C.S. Lewis was rejected over 800 times before he sold a single piece of writing! I know people who'd give up after eight. Gone With the Wind was rejected by 25 publishers before it found a home. Bestseller, Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance was rejected 121 times. Jonathan Livingston Seagull's work was rejected 40 times. Louis L'Amour faced over 200 rejections before any of his work sold. See what I mean about tenacity? To read the complete list, which will probably have you shaking your head, go to http://www.bubblecow.net/11-famous-writers-who-were-rejected-before-making-it-big?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Bubblecow+%28BubbleCow%29


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

According to the Association of American Publishers, net sales revenue for adult mass market paperbacks dropped by 54% in September 2011 compared with sales in September 2010. Wow! Also, adult hardcover sales dropped by 18% while ebook sales doubled over the same period last year. The only print category listed that showed a small increase was children's and young adult hardcovers, however their paperback counterparts were down by 14.6%. It's quite likely that the poor economy has a lot to do with lower sales, aside from the growing popularity of ebooks.

I've sold books at four craft fairs over the past month, which has been a new and enlightening experience. Veteran craft fair sellers claimed that sales overall are down by about 30% this year. Still, there are plenty of people buying print books, especially as gifts. Only two people out of the many dozens I've chatted with asked if my books were available on Kindle. Ebooks are growing, but they haven't taken over the world yet. I still believe that print will always have its place, albeit a more modest one. To see more of the chart provided go to http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/mass-market-paperback-sales-down-54_b43204

Based on a study conducted by UK-based Juniper Research, this year's $3.2 billion in worldwide ebook revenue will triple to about $10 billion by 2016. The study suggests that bookstores which don't move with the times and learn to combine digital and physical bookselling, won't be around much longer. The study predicted that 30% of ebooks will be purchased on tablets, 15% on Smartphones, and 55% on ereaders. Pricing will be problematic for traditional publishers, the report states. Actually, it already is, as traditional publishers attempt to compete with self-published work offered for free and very low prices. To read more, go to http://www.digitalbookworld.com/2011/research-e-books-at-10-billion-bookstores-under-pressure-in-2016/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Since my Alex Bellamy mysteries focus on some aspect of white-collar crime, I still enjoy researching the topic, even though I have no immediate plans to write more books in this series. But here's some info you might be interested in...

The cypresstimes.com posted an interesting article, marking the ten year anniversary of the Enron collapse. This fraud was the largest in U.S. history at that time, and the ramifications are still felt today. Auditing regulations, for instance, became stricter, and executives are increasingly held responsible for their actions.

For those of you who might not remember, Enron was a Houston-based corporation that lied about its assets to encourage investors to contribute more money. Through carefully manipulated accounting records, the company carried on a scam that wound up costing investors huge amounts of money. The company declared bankruptcy in 2001. Several federal agencies formed a special task force to conduct a full investigation of what the company had really been up to.

More than 1,800 interviews and 3,000 boxes of evidence were gathered, and $164 million seized. The outcome was that $90 million was used to help compensate victims, 22 people were sent to jail, including the president, chief executive officer, chief financial officer, and chief accounting officer. It was the first case of real magnitude that let corporate executives know that they could do jail time for pulling this nonsense. Unfortunately, many chose not to listen, as the list of executives charged and sentenced with fraud in companies big and small over the past decade is far too long to list here. To read more, go to http://www.thecypresstimes.com/article/News/National_News/TEN_YEARS_LATER_THE_ENRON_CASE/53534

It's not only business executives who aren't getting the message about fraud and accountability. An article in Security Watch from PC Magazine indicates that there's been a 300% rise in SMS financial fraud over the past year. A company called Cloudmark, which creates community-based spam detection technology, has been monitoring the spam people receive through text messages. Apparently, there are twenty unique attacks currently operating, but each of these has hundreds of variations. Some of the more common forms are messages that say things like "Your Visa card has been deactivated" and provides a number to call. The information the duped customer hands over allows the criminal to recreate their bank card. You can find more info at http://securitywatch.pcmag.com/phish/291371-cloudmark-reports-300-percent-rise-in-sms-financial-fraud

I've written before about the vulnerability of children to identity theft, and how often it comes from their own family members. But there's another group of children who appear to be at extremely high risk ... foster kids. I was shocked to read in a Huffington Post article that foster care providers have access to these kids' Social Security Numbers, never mind their birthdates, and full names. Since these kids are often shipped from one home to another, their personal information travels with them and therefore winds up in the hands of dozens of people. The article went on to site several stories of former foster kids who'd discovered as adults that they can't even rent an apartment because their credit rating has been trashed. Fortunately, new legislation may help protect these kids' personal information, but for many, it's too late. You can learn more at http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/05/foster-children-struggle-_n_1126370.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Since I've learned a lot from others on Kindleboards, I wanted to share some of my favorite blogs with you.

One is an interesting blog shared by eleven thriller and mystery writers. Many of the contributors are familiar to me, and they're writing about timely issues, which of course includes the traditional versus self-publishing debate.

One of these writers, James Scott Bell, posted a blog last Sunday about why he decided to self-publish. Since Bell is another traditionally published author with several books to his credit and who has earned his share of readers, I was curious about what he to say. Among the things he likes about self-publishing is that "it's real money" and he's paid every month which, as you probably know, traditional publishers don't do. Secondly-and I agree with this point-it's not about either/or. Why can't authors embrace both, given the opportunity? If you want to read more of what he has to say, visit his blog and scroll down to older posts. A number of the bloggers at Kill Zone are worth reading, and you can find them at http://killzoneauthors.blogspot.com/

While I'm at it, here are a few more of my favorite blogs:

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com Whether you agree or disagree with Joe Konrath's views, he's always interesting and thought provoking.

http://poesdeadlydaughters.blogspot.com is a shared blog by six women mystery and thriller authors. They feature a number of guest bloggers and share poignant opinions on a variety of topics.

http://www.thepassivevoice.com/  is a great site updated nearly everyday and is filled with tons of info about writers, stats, libraries, and the publishing world.

There are more, but I don't want to overload you, but if you have favorite sites filled with great info about writing and publishing, I'd love to hear about them.

THE OPPOSITE OF DARK, now available for iphones, iPads, and iPodTouch at http://bit.ly/nZLlS8. Also available in paperback at http://tinyurl.com/30dlx64


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

They sound great. I'll check them out.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, and a very Happy New Year to you all!

I've never taken part in a blog tour to promote my books because, really, it's a bit daunting to write a new blog each day for two weeks straight, let alone a month, but lately I have been invited to take part in guest blogging. Two of them actually appeared this week, so I'll post a link to one of them.

http://we-do-write.blogspot.com/2011/12/interview-with-debra-purdy-kong.html

I've completed a personal review of the year for my writing, and while my Kindle sales haven't exactly been stellar, I'm not complaining because it's only one part of my writing life. Actually, my print sales have been better than ebook sales, mainly because I've gotten out there and given talks, readings and discussions. I have a new book coming out in March, so I expect it will be more of the same, and meanwhile, I keep learning and trying my best...

I wish you all tons of sales and creativity this year!!


----------



## Diane Capri (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations! This is quite an accomplishment. Good for you! I'm new to Kindle Boards, so it's good to see the sorts of things you're posting here, too. Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Diane Capri said:


> Congratulations! This is quite an accomplishment. Good for you! I'm new to Kindle Boards, so it's good to see the sorts of things you're posting here, too. Thanks!


Welcome to Kindleboards, Diane! And thank you! I try to be helpful and informative, and I also learn an awful lot from others on these boards.

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy New Year, everyone! I'm not going to bore you with my resolutions, which are pretty much the same as they were last year, so I thought I'd start the year off with something fun.

In case you haven't seen it in the newspapers, Lake Superior State University has come up with a list of twelve words or phrases that should be banished in 2012, due to overuse or downright misuse. LSSU acquired this list by seeking nominations, and responses came from far and wide. So, be warned: if you choose to use any of these words in your writing this year, do so at your own peril!

The most nominated word is "amazing", which probably won't surprise you, because frankly, it's both overused and misused a great deal. The other nominated words are:

baby bump 
shared sacrifice
occupy (fill in the city of your choice)
blowback (often used by corporate types to mean reaction)
man cave
the new normal
pet parent (I wasn't familiar with this one)
win the future (especially common in American politics, I'm told)
trickeration (come on, now. Is that even a word?)
ginormous (a favorite of my daughter's when she was in her early teens a decade ago)
thank you in advance (I've never been fond of that either)

You can read some of the voters' comments at http://www.lssu.edu/banished/current.php


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I posted the link to one of my shared blogs on another thread, but I'm posting it again here, because it's important information for all writers, non-published or published, print or ebook published. The piece is called, Why Bequeathing Your Intellectual Property is Crucial.

I've read a number of horror stories about the relatives of a deceased writer spending thousands of dollars in legal fees to obtain ebook rights and royalties. It's at http://writetype.blogspot.com and was posted on Sunday, the 9th. You can find it by scrolling down the left side bar.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, since my Alex Bellamy mysteries involve various aspects of white-collar crime, I still do a lot of reading on the subject, and came across something we should all be aware of ... Have you ever gone to a website to complete a survey of your shopping experience at a retail outlet? It's tempting because your receipt provides the website and promises to enter your name in a draw for bonus points or gift cards. Let's face it, you can complete surveys when convenient and most of them just take a few minutes, so what's the risk, right? Retailers go out of your way to protect your information, or do they?

An interesting article from gobankingrates.com reports that consumers are sharing more personal information than ever with retailers in exchange for a personalized, more efficient shopping experience. I'm not quite sure how completing a survey makes your shopping experience more efficient, but there you go.

Given the amount of hacking and identity theft occurring these days, one should seriously question whether completing these surveys, or at least checking every box, is a good idea. I've taken several surveys, and at the end there are all sorts of personal questions, most of which are optional, so I skip them.

However, one study shows that a high percentage of shoppers are willing to share their address, the number of cars they own, ethnicity, age, phone number, and income. What ID thief wouldn't want that info? Since hackers can infiltrate places like the CIA, it's probable that survey information can also be pilfered, so if you want to take part in surveys, give as little personal information as possible. You can read more at http://www.gobankingrates.com/credit/shoppers-share-personal-information-despite-identity-theft-threat/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here's a few more tidbits in the world of white-collar crime. My books cover only computer hacking and fraud, but there's so much more out there to write about. Such as ...

If you're planning to attend the Olympics in London this summer, be careful who you book your event tickets and hotel room from. An article in espn.go.com reports that nearly one hundred people have been arrested for selling bogus tickets and hotel room bookings. Plenty of fake websites have been set up to trap unsuspecting consumers who apparently are willing to pay as much as $1,000 a night for a room in London. British authorities are clamping down hard on these folks, many of whom are linked to organized crime, so I imagine this is only the beginning. To read more, go to http://espn.go.com/olympics/story/_/id/7501566/2012-london-games-british-cops-arrest-97-bogus-tickets-rooms

In his State of the Union address, the president called on Congress to toughen laws against security fraud and to strengthen the Security and Exchange Commission's ability to punish Wall Street firms that repeatedly violate antifraud statutes, according to an article in the New York Times. Whether Congress will go along with his plan is another issue, but somebody needs to take a hard look at current laws and statutes. An analysis the Times conducted showed that over a fifteen year period, the SEC found at least fifty-one cases of broken antifraud laws by at least nineteen firms, and some of them are big: J.P. Morgan, Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley, and Bank of America, for example. President Obama wants banks and financial companies to be held more accountable, and the chairman of the SEC agrees, but it will remain to be seen if Congress will step up to the plate. You can read more at http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/25/business/obama-urges-tougher-laws-on-financial-fraud.html?_r=1

A story from abcnews.com reports a large spike in identity theft, thanks to stolen credit card information over the Christmas holidays. As credit card statements appear in mailboxes, people are discovering that their cards have been compromised. Some have been fortunate to receive phone calls from banks or credit card companies shortly after fraudulent transactions have occurred, but others aren't so lucky. Too many people have no idea how their numbers were stolen. Other victims have had their purses grabbed. Regardless of the means, ID theft is growing and it's important to be more diligent than ever. You can read the story at 
http://www.wjla.com/articles/2012/01/tysons-corner-sees-big-spike-in-id-theft-71799.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Since I've written a mystery called Taxed to Death, it seems only fitting to talk about tax season, plus a couple of other things that might interest you in the world of white-collar crime.

To get a jump on tax season and send out a warning to potential fraudsters, the IRS launched a major crackdown on those who've submitted fraudulent tax returns by using someone else's identity. An article in the Los Angeles Times reports that the IRS identified about 260,000 fraudulent tax returns last year, a number that could grow this year.

Recently, authorities charged 105 people in 23 states with fraud, as they attempted to claim tax refunds they weren't entitled to. In total there were 939 criminal charges and 69 grand jury indictments. Currently, the IRS is auditing more than 250 check-cashing operations across the country to see if they are also involved. The agency is apparently also designing new identity theft screening devices to catch fraudulent tax returns before money is refunded. To read more, go to http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-tax-season-20120131,0,2162720.story?track=rss

Investigatinganswers.com wrote a disturbing article called "Five Frightening Facts About Identity Theft" and it truly is. The article maintains that tech savvy hackers are always one step ahead of authorities, and that only one out of every seven hundred identity crimes leads to arrest. They also suggested that ID theft is spreading like wildfire, and hackers are targeting credit card and information databases. New account fraud is growing as hackers obtain social security numbers and enough personal data to open accounts anywhere, which leads to the forth fact: these new account frauds mean that ID theft is getting more difficult to detect. The longer the fraudulent account goes unnoticed, the harder it is to shut it down.

In general, ID theft is becoming tougher to erase. In 2010, it took on average 33 hours to resolve the issue, which was 12 hours more than it took in 2009. Now, experts are saying it could take anywhere from a couple of weeks to several years for a victim to restore things to the way they were before the theft took place. Furthermore, half of all ID theft now stems from new account fraud. Last year, there was a reported $37 billion lost affecting over 10 million Americans. We all need to be more diligent than ever. To read the whole article, go to http://www.investinganswers.com/personal-finance/smart-consumer/5-frightening-facts-about-identity-theft-4030

Facebook's mandatory Timeline initiative is raising red flags for some. Essentially, Timeline is a virtual scrapbook that provides an easy-to-access history of everything you've ever put on Facebook. As uncomfortable as that might be for some, it could also allow identity thieves to gather even more information about you than you'd planned, according to an article in justica.com For more information, go to http://verdict.justia.com/2012/01/31/facebooks-new-timeline-feature


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you getting tired of those tax forms yet? How about spending some fun time with an auditor who doesn't have a clue, especially when it comes to murder! You can click on *Taxed to Death * on my signature line.

On a more serious note, In 2010, there were approximately 49,000 fraudulent tax returns filed in the U.S. In 2011, the number was 260,000, according to an article in star-telegram.com. It seems that low-level, street thieves have decided it's safer to claim refunds through fake tax returns than selling drugs. As I wrote last week, the government is clamping down hard on fraudulent claimants but, as victims are already learning, thieves have clearly got a jump on this year's season. IRS victims are being forced to redo their taxes on paper and wait a long time for things to sort out before finally receiving the money they're owed.

Last year, the prospect of tax fraud went viral after authorities in Tampa, Florida busted several crime rings for teaching groups of 50 to 100 people how to cheat the system. In September, 49 people were arrested for filing 10,000 tax returns valued at more than $130 million. Another ring was busted for using the identities of 352 deceased people. Experts advise taxpayers to file online and arrange for refunds to be directly deposited into bank accounts. To read more, go to http://www.star-telegram.com/2012/02/03/3710747/irs-fighting-identity-theft-and.html

South Florida residents need to be especially cautious, as a report by the Federal Trade Commission shows more identity theft complaints in this area than any other state, with 184.2 complaints per 100,000 residents. Tax fraud has already hit this area, and thieves are resorting to stealing from mailboxes to acquire personal information. An article in SunSentinel.com offers some good tips to avoid ID theft, but it doesn't indicate why this area of the country is more prone to theft than other states. Is it population density? Age of population? Or do more criminals prefer to live there than elsewhere? After all, the weather is nice. You can find the article at http://www.sun-sentinel.com/business/blogs/money-sense/sfl-precautions-identity-theft-20120206,0,2971945.story?track=rss


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This week, I read an interesting-if not alarming article-by Angela Hoy, owner of WritersWeekly.com, about an online course which is teaching writers how to write ebooks and become rich. Sounds good, doesn't it? Can you see how newbies would be attracted to the pitch of no financial investment and guaranteed success?

The instructor of this particular course informed his students that they could quickly produce nonfiction ebooks by taking information from other books on a subject and compiling it to create their own book! But it gets worse. Said instructor also advised students to create a pseudonym that would complement their topic and purchase a portrait from a stock photography website. The implication was that students could take this a step further by adding letters behind their name to establish "credibility". Are you kidding me? As Angela states, this is fraud, folks. And any writer who attempts to do this is setting themselves up for lawsuits, which they could quite possibly lose.

Apparently, there are several websites and online courses offering writers the path to riches by pilfering other writers' work. Unfortunately, plagiarism, get-rich-quick schemes, blatant scams, and misleading promises targeting writers is nothing new. Remember those American poetry contests who tell you how wonderful your poem is, publish it as part of a collection than sell the book to you for fifty bucks? Remember those publishers who said your work needed a bit more editing and they gave a recommendation, only that individual had a business relationship with the publisher which involved grabbing as much of your cash as possible?

Fraud is a shape-shifter. It changes form to suit the needs and opportunity of the day. It's always there, right before your eyes, all nicely packaged in a deal that sounds wonderful. I'm betting that most of you are savvy writers who know better. But I'm also betting that most of you know a newbie who's just starting out and wonders about these courses. Guide them down the right path, okay? You can visit Angela's website at www.WritersWeekly.com, or go directly to her article at http://writersweekly.com/the_latest_from_angelahoycom/007184_02082012.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Okay, it's tax season, and I should probably step up promotion of _Taxed to Death_, but all I'm going to say is that if you're tired of those dull tax forms, how about spending time with an auditor who doesn't have a clue, when it comes to murder....

And here's some interesting fraud info I came across this week.

Maretwatch.com reports that, in the annual survey conducted by New Javelin Strategy & Research, fraud rose by 13% in 2011 and that more 11.6 million American adults were affected by identity theft. It's interesting to note that the dollar amount taken remained about the same. The survey says the reason for this is that consumers, the financial services industry, law enforcement, and government agencies are detecting fraud earlier, and making it more difficult for criminals to open new accounts.

The survey also noted that social behaviors are putting consumers at higher risk due to networking and mobile phone usage. Despite repeated warnings about protecting one's information and privacy, a lot of people are not getting the message. 7% of Smartphone users have been victimized by ID theft, and while this percentage is small, it does represent one-third of all victims. Apparently, 32% of victims do not update their operating systems, and 62% do not use a password on their phone. Also, 32% save login information on their device.

Data breaches are increasing and causing a huge impact on ID theft. There was a 67% increase in the number of victims compared to 2010. The three most common items exposed during these breaches are credit card, debit card, and social security numbers. Happily, there was a 42% decline the amount of new account fraud. This type of fraud is the costliest and most difficult to detect. For more information from this interesting survey, go to http://www.marketwatch.com/story/identity-fraud-rose-13-percent-in-2011-according-to-new-javelin-strategy-research-report-2012-02-22


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

In my Alex Bellamy series, I never wrote about ID theft, but if I was to write another book, there are plenty of good ideas out there. After all, according to an article from msnbc.com indicates that identity theft is the number one consumer complaint, and has been for the past five years. ID theft cost Americans $1.52 billion last year, according to the Federal Trade Commission, so this is hardly a surprise. Law enforcement agencies received approximately 1.8 million complaints, up from 1.4 million the previous year. This number is double the level of 2006. Fraudsters are increasingly using the internet and email to commit fraud rather than the old standbys of phone scams and mail fraud. Florida has the highest rate of reported complaints, followed by Georgia and California. To read more, go to http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46562746/ns/business-consumer_news/

While ID theft is on the rise, the FBI is doing its part to combat fraud. According to a piece in boston.com, there were 3,000 convictions and $12 billion ordered in restitution from activities such as Ponzi schemes and Medicare fraud. Public service announcements are warning people about the dangers of investing in schemes that sound too good to be true. The FBI has also hired 250 forensic accountants to go after the big-dollar fraudsters. Here's some of their success stats for 2011:

. Securities and commodities fraud, 394 convictions, and $8.8 billion in restitution
. Mortgage fraud, 1,082 convictions and $1.38 billion
. Healthcare fraud, 736 convictions and $1.2 billion

You can read more at http://articles.boston.com/2012-02-27/news/31105107_1_financial-crime-mortgage-fraud-health-care-fraud

U.S. consumers aren't the only ones concerned about identity theft. An article in marketwatch.com reports that 84% of Canadians are not only worried, but are taking steps to protect themselves. Interestingly, a Canada Trust Fraud Prevention Month poll showed that a smaller percentage of Canadians (72% versus 79% in 2011) are concerned about being victimized by fraud, but more are concerned about new online fraud ploys, including malicious social media apps, phishing, and fraudulent cell hone apps. Happily, more people are using password protection and avoiding doing banking on Smartphones, etc. To read more, go to http://www.marketwatch.com/story/canadians-concerned-about-cyber-fraud-td-poll-2012-02-27-7000

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Tired of those tax forms yet? How about spending some fun time with the auditor who doesn't have a clue, especially when it comes to murder. You can find Alex Bellamy in *Taxed to Death * by clicking on the book cover below. Meanwhile, did you see the article on Yahoo News that says seniors are increasingly being targeted by scammers? The article states that the most targeted group is aged 60 to 69 because they are the likeliest group to have extra cash and they're less tech savvy than their children. This partially explains why a soaring number of scams are coming from the Internet. Unfortunately, too many seniors are also falling for various phone scams from people claiming to be Microsoft executives, or even police officers complete with badge numbers. This is a good reminder about the importance of teaching our aging parents to beware of phone calls, knocks on the door, or sneaky Internet sites pretending to be something they're not. To read more, go to http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/scams-targeting-seniors-growing-canada-police-warn-172219850.html

Another article in the _Calgary Herald _ reported on a poll revealing that 32% of adults age 65 and over have been victimized by a scam, but sadly, about half of these people have been too embarrassed to report what's happened. Part of the problem, this article states, is that older adults are a little more trusting. They take phone calls and information over the Internet at face value. Aside from the usual advice about not sharing credit cards and protecting pin numbers, experts are now also advising people not to accept free trial offers or samples. Tragically, some seniors have lost their life savings to fraud, and suicides have resulted. The scams aren't going away. In fact, they will only become more sophisticated. To read more, go to http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/Seniors+targeted+scam+artists/6262722/story.html

One of the worst instances of victimizing seniors I've read is a story from clickondetroit.com, which reports that several residents-some with Alzheimers-in a seniors' home have had their bank accounts cleaned out through identity theft. Authorities report that thieves have gained accessed to their Social Security numbers, enabling them to open new accounts in their victim's names. In this particular story, authorities believe it's an inside job. I've written before about the dangers residents face when providing Social Security Numbers to caregivers. It's a practice which must stop. The best way to prevent ID theft from happening in the first place is to put an alert on your credit report and disallow anyone from opening an account using your SSN. To read more, go to http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/investigations/Bloomfield-Hills-senior-residents-are-victims-of-identity-theft/-/1719314/9235512/-/dx5xsm/-/index.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

One of the reasons I write about white-collar crime is that I've never believed for one moment that it's a victimless crime. Fraud and ID theft hurt plenty of people in a variety of ways. I've spent most of my adult life trying to understand why people commit the crimes they do. White-collar crime is especially baffling because so often the culprits already have what others would kill for. Over time, I've come to understand that some white-collar criminals aren't driven by desperation but by a sheer, unrepentant sense of entitlement, even after they're caught. The story below is just one example.

A piece in The Vancouver Sun reports that a man convicted of 40 fraud offences (charged with 90) is fighting to have five of his luxury vehicles and a boat returned to him, despite the fact that he purchased all of them with fake credit cards. The guy claims that his Charter Rights were violated when his property was seized by police Really? Two other vehicles he purchased through fraudulent means have never been found. And that, in a nutshell, is the real problem with fraudsters. This outrageous sense of entitlement to things they were never entitled to in the first place. To read more, go to http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Judge+refuses+return+fraudster+luxury+cars/6295282/story.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well, it's tax season, and if you're tired of those pesky forms, how about a break with Taxed to Death? The story of a young auditor who doesn't have a clue...when it comes to murder?

Meanwhile, it's nice to know that the good guys are actually breaking up white-collar crime rings. Here's a couple of stories about big fraud busts.

A company using hi-tech technology was able to help authorities bust a fraud ring that was operating both on and offline in Washington and Oregon, according to an article in marketwatch.com. The device, known as ReputationManager 360 was able to track fraudulent credit applications to one computer. It also helped identity many of the victims. Once authorities had enough useful information, they were able to identify the suspect through surveillance videos and other means. It was the device's ability to make connections between people, computers, and transactions that made the operation successful. To read more, go to http://www.marketwatch.com/story/iovation-helps-bust-identity-theft-and-retail-fraud-ring-2012-03-21

BC's CTV news reported today on an ID theft bust after a condo was raided. Inside were 3,000 forged or stolen credit cards, debit cards, passports, driver's licenses, 15 hard drives, printing equipment, plus 88,000 credit card numbers! Police also found a Canada Post uniform. After going through just three of the hard drives, they found 44,000 identities with Social Insurance Numbers, addresses, and other personal data. Although this was a huge bust, police caution that it is only one part of a much larger organized crime ring. Two people face multiple charges. Police apparently only found out about this operation when one of the printers was dropped off at a repair shop because a forged credit card was stuck inside, and police were given an anonymous tip. Also interesting is that the stolen cards have been linked to over 80 home and vehicle break-ins in the Vancouver area. It's also believed that stolen wallets, purses, and mail were used to obtain the information. To read more, go to http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120320/bc_id_theft_burnaby_tentacles_120320/20120320/?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, did you know that March is Fraud Protection Month? BMO offers businesses good tips on protecting themselves from fraud. Also, there's a really great article about protecting yourself from malware.

Blogger News Network reports some startling recent stats on identity theft that might leave your head spinning. For instance, did you know that between 2005 and 2009, 500 million people had their personal data exposed through corporate data breaches? 43% of identity thefts occur from stolen wallets, check books, credit cards, or billing statements. One identity is stolen every three seconds. Yikes! To read more, go to http://www.bloggernews.net/127903

The Government of Canada estimates that internet scams have risen 77% since 2005. Also, there were 16,000 reported cases of ID theft in Canada, resulting in about $54 million in losses. Given that nearly all businesses advertise or conduct some form of transaction on the net, it's imperative that businesses implement more strategies to protect themselves. BMO lists eight useful tips businesses should employ to protect themselves from losses. You can find them at http://www.marketwatch.com/story/bmo-offers-tips-for-small-businesses-to-protect-against-fraud-2012-03-26-92450

An interesting and somewhat scary article in msnbc.com warns consumers about the importance of not opening links and attachments, even from best friends, as the prevalence of malware is huge. Many people fall for it by responding to catchy subject lines as "Did You See This?" or "Check Out This Video" One of the most insidious malware programs is known as Zeus, which has literally infected millions of computers in the U.S., therefore allowing hackers to watch every single move computer users make. It's essentially a babysitting tool that alerts hackers when users are doing something important like typing in passwords for online banking. Millions of bits of this data is being packaged up and sold to secondary sources. The article goes on to provide great tips for protecting yourself that include:

. buying a second computer to use only for banking
. using a number of different passwords and changing them often
. cut and paste passwords rather than typing them out
. turn off your computer
. think before you click. It's far too easy to open an attachment you think is from a friend.

To read more, go to http://rockcenter.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/21/10796889-on-assignment-how-to-steer-clear-of-cybercrime-hackers


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

In my ongoing quest to help people protect themselves against identity theft, I came across an interesting article.

As we all know, the fastest growing crime in America is identity theft, and according to a story in nbcbayarea.com, California is certainly having its problems. The state ranks third in the nation per capita for the crime and reported 38,607 complaints in 2011. This means that the number of stolen identities and fake IDs have doubled in the past two years! One of the things experts are taking a look at is a means for individuals to create and take control of their own identities. Dispensing with government issued passports and driver's licenses to form highly encrypted digital identities is one possibility, though probably far down the road. In the meantime, here's what you can do to help protect your identity.

. check your credit report annually
. avoid using public Wi-Fi hot spots if you can 
. keep personal information locked up rather than lying around the house.
. change passwords frequently and make them tough to crack

To read more, go to http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Stolen-Identity-Dangers-145827645.html

Stay safe!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Tired of those tax forms yet? How about a break with Alex Bellamy, the auditor who doesn't have a clue, when it comes to murder. Taxed to Death is available on Kindle and paperback. If your accountant acquires you a big refund, here's a present he, or she, might appreciate 

Now, for some useful ID theft tips. If you've ever had your identity compromised, a helpful article from creditcard.org offers some great advice about what to do. These include notifying one of the three credit bureaus (Experian, TransUnion, and Equifax), obtaining a free credit report, notifying your creditors, contacting the police in person, consider freezing your accounts, and contacting the Federal Trade Commission. To read more, go to http://www.creditcards.org/article/identity-theft-survival-guide-what-do-next-.html

Be careful out there!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I hope you're enjoying spring so far! We've had sunny days, and rainy days, and cool or warm days, and everyone in my house has been suffering from allergies. In other words, it's a typical spring. I came across three interesting white-collar crime stories, which present all sorts of ideas for crime novels.

First, a disturbing story in washingtonpost.com reports about the thirty-two month jail sentence for a man who hacked into the website of Britain's largest abortion provider and stole the personal information of thousands of woman. The culprit identified himself with the infamous hack group Anonymous, but the article doesn't specify whether he actually belonged to the group. Authorities didn't seem to have much trouble finding him through the service provider, so one has to wonder. The scary aspect of this story is what could have been done with the personal information. Thousands of vulnerable women could have found their lives ruined, or even in danger by fanatics. You can find the article at http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/british-computer-hacker-jailed-for-breach-of-abortion-providers-website/2012/04/13/gIQATGeFFT_story.html

Sadly, lone-wolf losers aren't the only ones who've been hacking into places they shouldn't. A story on the BBC News website reports that The Times is being sued over computer hacking issues after one of their reporters hacked into the account of an anonymous blogger who has now been identified by the reporter. The blogger wrote an award-winning account of his time as police officer in a county in England. The newspaper's editor has denied agreeing to allow staff to hack into accounts, but it does show, once again, that so-called professionals aren't above breaking the law to get what they want. You can read more at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17705802

Two teenaged idiots (aged 16 and 17), who claimed to belong to a group known as TeamPoison were arrested by Scotland Yard for tying up a highly sensitive anti-terrorist hotline. The Guardian article says that the group apparently recorded prank calls to the hotline which it then uploaded on YouTube. They also had computers continuously call the hotline to tie it up. Can you imagine the repercussions if someone had been trying to get a genuine tip to the authorities? To read the article, go to http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/apr/12/met-police-anti-terrorism-hotline?newsfeed=true

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Friday, everyone!

Our taxes are finished at last. Here in Canada, we have until April 30th to file our returns. Like most of you, I'm TAXED TO DEATH, (see signature line) 

This week, the aspect of white-collar crime I want to talk about is identity theft. There's some scary stuff going on out there. For instance, according to a recent study by ID Analytics, the identity of approximately 2.5 million deceased Americans is now being used to open bank accounts, obtain credit cards, buy iPhones, and conduct other financial transactions. This means that family members who've been placed in charge of an estate might have to bear the cost of fraudulent debts. The article indicates that family members can apply to view the deceased's credit report by providing a death certificate and proof of relationship. You can also place a "deceased-do not issue credit" flag on the report. It's disheartening to know that even after a loved one has passed away, one still has to be vigilant about their financial well being. You can read the whole article at http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/24/identity-theft-dead-people_n_1449217.html

Here's another disturbing trend. An article in Forbes.com reports that, acting on a tip, an undercover officer arrested a man on the street for selling-not drugs-but personal information from his employer's database. The culprit had the names, birthdates, and Social Security Numbers of 221 people. Unfortunately, this incident isn't quite as isolated as you might think.

More often, employees who have access to personal data are either planted in certain companies or corrupted into stealing information from their bosses. One woman was caught photographing personal records on her iPhone. The problem is apparently becoming common enough that employers are planting investigators, posing as employees, to monitor situations and/or catch culprits. It's disconcerting to realize that cash-strapped employees could be enticed into stealing your personal information. Is any company safe? Are companies doing enough to protect your data? To read more, go to http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2012/04/24/refund-tax-fraud-iphone-feed-identity-theft-by-employees/

Stay safe!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, happy Friday. Well, we in Canada scrambled to get our taxes in on Monday. Now, people can sit back and relax, or read about tax auditor Alex Bellamy's escapades in murder and mayhem. 

Here's a few interesting white-collar crime stories. It looks like the U.S. government is doing it's job in clamping down on Medicare fraud, and judges are doing their part in handing out longer sentences on fraud convictions.

The U.S. government is making a dent in the fight against Medicare fraud. Meanwhile, plenty of individuals are causing enough harm in other fraud escapades and garnering long prison sentences for their efforts. And one infamous fraudster who's served his time is returning home to a cool reception.

I've written before about the huge amount of fraud happening with Medicare, and the U.S. government's determination to recoup millions of dollars from criminals. The government is keeping its word, as 107 doctors, nurses, and social workers across the U.S. were recently arrested for defrauding the government of a total of $452 million! It is believed to be the largest fraud roundup yet. Two of the defendants also owned mental health care centers in Baton Rouge, where they allegedly recruited vulnerable patients, including the elderly, drug addicts, and the mentally ill. The defendants billed Medicare for services never given to these people. If the federal government can reclaim a substantial part of the $60 to $90 billion lost due to fraud, it will go a long way in lowering healthcare debt. To read the CBS News article, go to http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505245_162-57426934/107-charged-in-medicare-fraud-busts-in-7-cities/

Canadians may or may not be insulted by the return of one of its most infamous convicted fraudsters, disgraced media baron, Conrad Black. Black has completed a 42-month prison sentence in the U.S. for fraud and has been granted permission to return to Canada, on a one-year, temporary-resident permit. The reason this bothers Canadians is that in 2001, Black renounced his Canadian citizenship to obtain British peerage. Yes, folks, technically, our illustrious criminal is actually Lord Black, which has a rather ominous tone when you think about it. Furthermore, some believe that Black's been given special treatment by being allowed to return to Canada while other worthy applicants have been turned down, according to an article in the Globe and Mail. You can read more of the story at http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/cool-welcome-awaits-lord-black-in-canada/article2419835/

It's long been argued that white-collar criminals should receive harsher penalties for their crimes. Those in a position to do just that are listening. A man described as having near sociopathic tendencies, was sentenced to 22 years in prison for defrauding investors out of $30 million. Apparently, the defendant showed no remorse toward his emotional victims in the courtroom. As is usually the case, the man used other peoples' money to buy jets, jewelry, and other goodies necessary to an extravagant lifestyle. Prosecutors actually wanted a 30-year sentence for the 53-year old defendant and are seeking restitution of $29.7 million, forfeiture of $31.4 million, and a $250,000 fine. It would be interesting to know how much they'll actually recoup. To read more, go to http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/01/samuel-mouli-cohen-sentence-prison_n_1467105.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Rather than talk about my books, I'd like to share some useful tips if you've been victimized by credit card fraud.

Unfortunately, credit card fraud is still flourishing. Another story from cnn.com reports that in early March, hackers stole approximately 1.5 million credit card numbers from payment processor, Global Payments, a company that processes both Visa and Mastercards. Fortunately, the names, addresses, and SSNs of cardholders weren't taken, but it does serve as a reminder that we need to be careful. Here are some tips about what to do if it happens to you.

. Contact credit reporting agencies, Equifax, Experian, or TransUnion
. File a police report (documented evidence is crucial)
. Consider signing up with a credit monitoring service
. For online purchases, try a single-use or "virtual" credit card.

For more of the article, go to http://money.cnn.com/2012/05/08/pf/credit-card-fraud/?source=cnn_bin


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I came across an interesting piece about a form of identity theft that might become increasingly common.

An article in huffingtonpost.com raised an interesting topic, when a reader wrote in that someone had been using her phone number and address to apply for credit cards, or to avoid payment, but wasn't actually using the victim's personal financial information to open accounts or spend money. In other words, it was a partial identity theft, so to speak. The victim, however, has had to deal with phone calls from creditors, among other things.

Experts advise that although her personal finances and credit rating is separate from the perpetrator, it could change. The culprit is committing a type of fraud, so the victim needs to start documenting every piece of correspondence and note down every phone call. The victim also needs to file an Identity Theft Report with the Postal Service. When creditors or collectors call, they should be told that an identity fraud report has been filed. If the calls persist, then experts recommend acquiring an unlisted phone number to be given only to people she knows. To read more, go to http://www.huffingtonpost.com/creditcom/can-you-sort-of-be-an-ide_b_1517861.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

As we all know, identity theft is an enormous problem, and there are a number of articles and blogs offering tips about what to do if you've been victimized. I came across a disturbing article in cnnmoney.com, however, suggesting that reporting the incident to credit reporting companies might not be as easy as it seems. A growing number of consumers claim difficulties in getting hold of Equifax, Experian, and TransUnion. According to a report from the Federal Trade Commission, not only have consumers faced long waits, but have failed to receive the required free credit reports. Worse, they've been given the hard sell about purchasing monitoring services. The article goes on to say that making these decisions when one is most fearful might not be wise. If you need a credit report or want a monitoring service, do so before ID theft occurs. You can read more of the article at http://money.cnn.com/2012/05/22/pf/identity-theft.moneymag/

Part of the reason fraud is so prevalent is due to the consumer's own lax approach to protecting his or her identity. An article in marketwatch.com says that an alarming number of people still use weak PIN numbers, including birthdays and sequential numbers. I heard on the news this week that the most common password is still 123456. Really? If people can't be bothered changing to something more elaborate, then they're setting themselves up for trouble. It's like leaving your car doors unlocked when you go shopping at the mall.

One of the U.S.'s major debit/ATM networks, PULSE, reports that one out of every eleven credit cards stolen from wallets has an easily hacked PIN number. PULSE therefore wants banks to blacklist certain pin numbers and strongly discourage customers from using birthdays as pins. It's good advice, as one in four cases of identity or financial fraud involve debit or credit cards. One out of every twenty adults discovered an unauthorized transaction with their cards during the past year. That statistic could rise if consumers don't learn to be more diligent. To read more of the article, go to http://www.marketwatch.com/story/weak-pins-habits-increase-risk-of-financial-fraud-2012-05-22

Of course, not all fraud is about stolen credit and debit cards. It also happens within families and sometimes, the story is simply bizarre. Take the case of the man who dressed up as his dead mother not only to cash her Social Security checks but to conduct real estate transactions. In order to accomplish this, he doctored her death certificate and wore a blond wig and big dark sunglasses. What's really weird is that he got away with it for six years. The 51-year-old man was sentenced to thirteen years for grand larceny and mortgage fraud. You can read more of this pathetic story in the-leader.com at http://www.the-leader.com/newsnow/x639948721/NY-man-who-dressed-as-dead-mom-sentenced-for-fraud


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

An interesting article in the Huffington Post reports that 66% of American businesses were victims of fraud in 2011. It's a huge percentage but, as this article shows, there are a number of things business owners can do to prevent fraud. First, it's important to understand the different types of fraud. Two examples are pocketing cash made from sales and making payments to fictitious vendors or employees. Another is charging personal expenses to businesses or altering invoices. Employees can also generate secret commissions or kickbacks.

To prevent these incidents, business owners need to put strong policies in place, such as making it easy for an employee to report misconduct. Policies need to be in place to address these issues, and owners should take disciplinary, or even legal action promptly to demonstrate zero tolerance. The article also recommends that employees have ownership and accountability for their contributions to the business, and that owners give serious thought to adequately compensate employees for preferred behaviors. The article goes on to say that it's important for business owners to keep their eyes and ears open. Watch for a change in an employee's lifestyle, or a reluctance to take time off, or possessiveness about their work. Disorganized bookkeeping and delayed checks can also be signs of trouble. To learn more, go to http://www.huffingtonpost.com/women-co/business-payment-fraud_b_1571936.html

Although the infamous Bernie Madoff is now serving time for his massive Ponzi scheme, the fallout isn't over. New fraud charges are becoming a family affair for several former Madoff employees and their relatives. The latest to be charged is Craig Kugel, the son of a former supervisory trader who worked for Madoff for forty years. Kugel denies any direct involvement in the Ponzi scheme, yet he has admitted guilt to five charges of conspiracy and making false tax returns, among other things.

Kugel is only one of seven employees who've been charged, and there could be more to come. The Wall Street Journal article states that Kugel's plea could be problematic for Bernie Madoff's brother, Peter, who worked as chief compliance officer. Also, the wife of an employee apparently collected a salary and benefits when she didn't actually work for the company. What a mess. To read more of the story, go to http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303918204577448661312292248.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

Speaking of fraud, Sheena Monnin resigned from her role as Miss Pennsylvania, after claiming that the Miss USA 2012 pageant was rigged. In case you didn't know, Miss Rhode Island won. Monnin called the contest "fraudulent, lacking in morals, inconsistent, and in many ways trashy". She claims that she saw a sheet of paper naming the top five contestants before the show even aired. Owner, Donald Trump denies any fraud, of course, and is threatening to sue Monnin. There's more to the Fashion & Life article, which you can find at http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/349285/20120606/miss-pennsylvania-resigns-usa-2012-trump-monnin.htm


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,


Well, today's entry is short and simple. My daughter just finished revamping my website, and did a beautiful job. I'm going for clear and concise, with hopefully not too much stuff on it. You can find it at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone

Given that my Alex Bellamy books are based on aspects of white-collar crime, such as fraud and computer hacking, I'm continuing research into the world of fraud.

I came across some interesting items this week, for example, a report in MarketWatch.com states that fraud is rampant and widespread in Canada. This comes as no surprise to anyone who reads the business headlines or follows white-collar crime issues. A company called FSI: Fraud Security Investigations, indicates that fraud is too often unchecked and targets the most vulnerable group in society, namely seniors. FSI's purpose is to investigate fraud and assist victims with restitution. It seems they have their work cut out for them. To read more, go to http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fraud-is-widespread-and-rampant-in-canada-says-expert-fraud-investigator-2012-06-19

I've written in earlier blogs about the huge amount of fraud conducted against Medicare in the U.S., and the federal government's mandate to catch culprits. Already, millions have been recouped from all sorts of healthcare professionals who've created fake billings. Miami is one of the most notorious areas for Medicare fraud, and the recent arrest of a high profile scammer named Oscar Sanchez (a native of Cuba) demonstrates just how deep and widespread the problem is. Sanchez was accused of bilking over $30 million from Medicare and sending large portions of it to banks in Cuba, via shell companies in Canada and Trinidad. While there's no evidence that the Cuban government is involved, there's apparently ample evidence to show that many of Sanchez's associates arranged to have their portion of the proceeds paid to Cuban accounts. You can read more at http://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/South-Fla-man-accused-of-laundering-Medicare-money-3642694.php

An article in U.S. Politics Today discusses the increasing steps the FBI has taken in recent years to combat white-collar crime. In 2011 the FBI netted 3,000 convictions from Ponzi schemes, insider trading, and healthcare fraud, and recouped $12 billion in court-ordered restitution. They've also hired 250 forensic accountants to go over mountains of financial records looking for criminal activity.

This should be a good news article, but the other side to this issue is that a growing number of individuals being investigated by the FBI are forced to hire white-collar crime attorneys to defend themselves of charges. The article maintains that people who never would have been looked at twice in the past are now being scrutinized, supposedly due, in part, to the rising tide of anti-corporate America dissenters; people who believe that corporate America is run by criminals. The article hints that authorities might be going too far to appease dissenters. It also suggests that individuals need to protect themselves from overenthusiastic investigators, and that business regulations are not always clear cut. Hmm. Sure, an individual's rights should be protected, but 3,000 convictions last year alone suggests that crime is still rampant in the white-collar world. To read the article, go to http://uspolitics.einnews.com/247pr/286463


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

In my ongoing quest to look for more white-collar crime story material, I came across these three cases. Not sure if I'll ever use them in a story, but they caught my attention.

An article in foxnews.com and several other news sources reported about a successful FBI sting operation that resulted in two dozen arrests in U.S. Europe, Asia and Australia. The two-year operation nailed people for buying and selling hacking programs, plus stolen credit card information through secure websites. It's estimated that the FBI saved about 400,000 potential victims and $205 million in lost money. The arrests have caused "significant disruption" to the underground economy, authorities say. To read more, go to http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/26/two-dozen-arrested-in-online-financial-fraud-sting-officials-say/

While the FBI broke apart a fairly large crime ring, it's still pretty scary to realize the damage just one person can do. Take the case of an Everett woman who was arrested on numerous fraud charges. She's 32 years old and already has a long criminal history. When police searched her home and storage locker they found hundreds of stolen checks, driver's licenses, and tax information. She wasn't acting alone, though, as she sold the checks to other criminals. Her bail is set at $50,000 and unless she receives a long sentence, I'm guessing her chosen career isn't over. To read the HeraldNet.com article, go to http://heraldnet.com/article/20120626/NEWS01/706269915/1051/COMM0612

Anti-virus firm McAfee and online banking security vendor Guardian Analytics have recently reported a new threat to banking fraud. According to their findings, new fraud atomation scripts allow cybercriminals to bypass two-factor authorization systems implemented by banks for security purposes. The compterworld.com article says that malware intercepts the authentication process and captures the one-time password generated by the victim's bank-issued hardware token and uses it to perform the fraud in the background.

According to researchers, this is a big breakthrough for fraudsters and bad news for banks. They'll have to get up to speed fast to combat the problem. The frauds were first noticed in Europe but have since shown up in Latin America and the U.S. Businesses and individuals with healthy cash assets were preferred targets. The article states that thieves attempted to steal $75 million using this system, so it seems there was a flaw in the plan somewhere. Still, this is a huge reminder that banking systems need to keep one step ahead of criminals who are working hard to improve the technology needed to steal large sums quickly. To read more, go to http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9228527/Cybercriminals_increasingly_use_online_banking_fraud_automation_techniques?taxonomyId=82


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It will be no surprise to those of you who follow white-collar crime issues that identity theft is still the fast growing crime today. One of the latest slogans to describe it "cradle to the grave crime". Stolen identities can affect babies as soon as they're assigned a Social Security Number and impact family members after a loved-one's death. I've written blogs before about targeted children and the deceased, as well as tips on how to prevent it from happening. It seems, though, that changing thinking and habits isn't easy, so again I'm listing some good prevention tips that come courtesy of a nbcking5.com article.

Many places, such as the Washington State Employees Credit Union offers free workshops on ID theft prevention. A representative from WSECU says the easiest ways to steal information is from phone and emails scams, dumptser diving (and recycling bins) and data breaches. Meanwhile, here's some things you can do:

. don't give our your child's SSN to anyone, unless there's a really good reason, including family members
. invest in a good shredder. Shred anything with your personal information on it
. get a PO box so you won't be giving out your personal address
. put as little information as possible on your checks.
. review your credit report once a year through Annualcreditreport.com

For more information go to, http://www.king5.com/new-day-northwest/WSECU-helps-you-protect-your-identity-161071445.html

Here's just one reason why the above tips are so important. Recently in the U.S., police arrested four people for trying to cash forged checks at a bank. It turns out that these four are a tiny part of a much larger group calling themselves the Felony Lane Gang. This gang involves hundreds of people who roam the country looking for opportunities. One of the easiest ways to steal someone's identity is to break into their vehicle and take photo ID, checks, and wallets. Gang members are fond of scoping out swimming pools, rec centers, and daycare centers, where people are more likely to leave valuables in the car. Once photo IDs are obtained, gang members then recruit women who resemble the person in the photo. It's quite an operation, and more arrests are pending. To read more about the gang, go to http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2012/06/vestavia_hills_police_nab_four.html

Strangers aren't the only ones who can nab your identity. An interesting article in Kentucky.com says the Lexington police estimate that 70% of identity theft in their area is committed by a relative or friend of the victim to pay bills or obtain goods. They give the example of a woman who "borrowed" her sister's credit card to buy $3,000 of new doors for her home. I imagine family reunions will be awkward. To read the story, go to http://www.kentucky.com/2012/07/01/2245415/police-identity-theft-crimes-most.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My first Alex Bellamy mystery, Taxed to Death, is about possible wrongdoings within Canada Revenue Agency, the Cdn. equivalent to the IRS. So, why am I not surprised to see that it's happened in real life?

The IRS has been diligently cracking down on identity thieves filing fake income tax returns, but it seems the tables were turned when one of their employees was arrested for stealing the IDs of a handful of people from a database and then using the information to apply for credit cards. She was hired as a mailroom clerk in 2007 and, among other things, used IRS letterhead to demand more personal information from her landlord. The 48-year-old mom and grandmother faces up to 46 years in prison if convicted. Last year the IRS received over 2.2 million fraudulent returns, costing the government $2 billion. It's estimated that they could mistakenly pay out $26 billion to fraudulent taxpayers over the next five years. To read more of the huffingtonpost.com article, go to http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/10/domeen-flowers-irs-florida-identity-theft-fraud_n_1662527.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Great news!! My first Alex Bellamy mystery, Taxed to Death, will be offered for free on Kindle on Sat., July 21 and Sun., the 22nd!!

Meanwhile, here's a white-collar crime story, that caught my eye. I call it The Great Tide Detergent Caper:

According to a story in bottomline.msbn.com, five nail technicians in suburban Washington DC have been arrested for buying stolen Tide detergent and exporting it for resale in Vietnam. Apparently, theft of this detergent has become such a big business that some stores have resorted to putting anti-theft tags on containers or locking them up. It seems that buyers of the stolen detergent aren't getting what they paid for, as the product often arrives heavily diluted. As the article notes, this gives new meaning to the term "white-collar crime".

The thefts address a much larger issue. A survey by the National Retail Federation reported that 96% of stores surveyed had been targeted by organized crime rings. In fact, theft appears to be on the rise partly due to ongoing high unemployment, but also because the price of cleaning products has risen while wages haven't. To read more of the article, go to http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/07/13/12723725-cops-clean-up-ring-of-tide-detergent-crooks?lite

Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Did you hear the one about the mom who hacked into her kids' school computer system so she could change their grades? Ya gotta feel sorry for the kids. This is one of the intesting white-collar crime stories I came across today, also some great ID theft prevention tips for seniors and travelers.

First though, the businessinsider.com has posted a list of the FBI's ten most wanted white-collar crime criminals. I didn't know such a list existed, but it's to be expected, given how rampant white-collar crime is. The exploits of the infamous ten cover a wide range of crimes, including one man who used his girlfriend's ex-husband's name to rack up debt. Two of the fugitives involved unsuspecting people in an HIV Medicare scam, one called up seniors to tell them they'd won the lottery, and others took investment money from victims and squandered it on lavish lifestyles. The article also offers tips on how to avoid these types of people. You can find the article at http://www.businessinsider.com/fbis-most-wanted-white-collar-criminals-2012-7#

Talk about being embarrassed by your mom, an article in abcnews.com reports that a woman, who was employed by a school district, stole another employee's identity and password to break into the system and change her kids' grades. She's been charged with three counts of unlawful computer usage and three counts of altering data. The mom faces a maximum of 42 years in prison or a $90,000 fine. What's really strange about this is that the one child already had a 98% average, so she changed it to 99. Really? Why bother? Her other child received an F, which she changed to an M for medical. The article doesn't say if medical issues were indeed involved with the child. You can read the whole story at http://abcnews.go.com/US/mom-charged-hacking-school-computers-change-childrens-grades/story?id=16812838#.UBBRI2FfESY

As I've written before, seniors are often easy white-collar crime targets so the article from sfgate.com lists some pretty good tips, some of which are specific to the elderly. They include:

. not giving out personal information such as a SSN or driver's license, even if requested.
. being mindful of the cards and info contained in wallets
. using caution on the Net and keeping anti-virus programs updated
. appointing a trusted person to handle one's affairs
. obtaining a free credit report once a year

The article offers explanations for each, and would be good to give the elderly person in your life. You can find it at 
http://www.sfgate.com/business/investopedia/article/How-Seniors-Can-Fight-Identity-Theft-3725748.php

For those of you planning to travel, here are some great tips from tulsaworld.com.

. notify your bank and credit card company that you'll be traveling
. be careful what you throw away in hotel trash cans
. don't use public WiFi to conduct financial transactions
. avoid stand-alone ATMs and watch your wallet

You can read more at http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/article.aspx?subjectid=51&articleid=20120722_51_E4_bImgoi308904


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to thank everyone who downloaded free copies of Taxed to Death last weekend, and to let you know there will be another freebie day coming up on Sunday, August 12th!!

Now that the Olympics are here, it's almost like Christmas for cyber criminals. According to experts, criminals are taking advantage of peoples' desire to get the latest Olympic updates by creating all sorts of clever, official-looking sites that will inadvertently download malware onto PCs smartphones, and tablets. It seems that the London Olympics is particularly vulnerable because many more people are using the internet than four years ago, and the event itself is being driven by social media. Experts advise consumers to use only established news sites, or the Olympic website. Downloading videos and photos is particularly risky. To read more, go to http://www.examiner.com/article/cybercriminals-exploit-olympic-games-to-attack-computer-users


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a reminder that my first Alex Bellamy mystery, TAXED TO DEATH will be free on Sunday Aug. 12th for all you Kindle readers! Now, onto the latest in the wacky, weird, and outrageous world of white-collar crime:

An interesting article in the New York Times reports that the U.S. government is due to receive $8 billion in fraud settlements from pharmaceutical companies, banking institutions, corporations, and military contractors. This is a huge leap from the $8.6 billion the government collected over a recent three-year period. One reason why the number is so high is that far more investigation now focuses on corporate fraud than in the past. Also, lawsuits born out of the financial crisis of 2008 are finally being resolved, as are lawsuits against pharmaceutical companies.

As has been pointed out, however, there is a distinct lack of success in prosecuting individuals within those companies. Officials, including the U.S. President, want more pressure put on those who orchestrate and carryout fraud. Part of the problem is that investigators find it too time-consuming and difficult to follow the complex and convoluted paper trail that ties a specific individual to the crime. In other words, it's more cost effective to go after the company than the executives running it. However, there have been individual prosecutions and hopefully, there will be more to come. To read more of this interesting piece, go to http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/08/business/more-fraud-settlements-for-companies-but-rarely-individuals.html?_r=1

I've written about Medicare fraud in the U.S. several times, so it wasn't surprising to read that fraud is also happening within special education. A huge investigation of several private companies is underway, involving twelve separate audits. Evidence has already shown that individuals have over billed, or billed for services that weren't provided. New York's system is unique, in that not all states allow private companies to assess and then offer services to special needs, but you can see where the conflict of interest issue arises. At least one school has already closed, owing the government over $3 million. It's quite a mess, but worse, it's likely hurt special needs children and their families. To read more, go to http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/08/opinion/fraud-in-preschool-special-education.html

Here's this week's low in the world of white-collar crime. When the former head of Lloyds digital banking fraud and security pleads guilty to submitting fake invoices totaling $3.76 million, what can you expect from others? The woman was charged with one count of fraud by abuse of position and one count of money laundering. These are the very things she was hired to find and stop. Sheesh! She managed to pull this off for four years before finally caught. To read more, go to http://www.sfgate.com/business/bloomberg/article/Former-Lloyds-Digital-Security-Chief-Admits-3-76-3769694.php


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks to everyone who downloaded a copy of Taxed to Death. I really appreciate it. If you missed it and are interested, we'll be doing two more free days on Sun., Sept. 2 and Mon. the 3rd!!

So, here's an excerpt from my latest post on my white-collar blog, Would You Like Fraud With Your Fries?, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Did you hear the one about the two women who broke into a vehicle, stole a wallet, then used the victim's credit card to buy food at McDonald's? According to an article in examiner.com, it happened at a San Diego outlet, where surveillance cameras were able to record her image and license plate number. What is especially disturbing is that a search of the culprit's residence and cell phone showed that she had access to several more credit card numbers and personal information. It didn't take long to track down her accomplice, and other victims have since stepped forward. Clearly, this pair weren't the brightest lights in the white-collar crime world. Still, they could have done some serious damage to their victims' credit rating and bank balances before they were caught. To read more, go to http://www.examiner.com/article/identity-theft-burger-and-stupidity-coming-right-up


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

The final two freebie days of TAXED TO DEATH are coming up on Sun. Sept. 2nd and Mon. Sept. 3rd. If you like contemporary mysteries with a little humor and romance, then check out Alex Bellamy, the tax auditor who doesn't have a clue, when it comes to murder.

http://www.amazon.com/Taxed-Death-Bellamy-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B001RIZEJG/ref=

Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Many thanks to those who downloaded a copy of Taxed to Death over the weekend. I really appreciate it! Now, here's some info that might help protect you and your children from ID theft.

An article in equities.com reports that smartphones are being hacked with greater frequency. The first piece of advice is to lock your phone with a password, preferrably one with a combination of upper and lowercase letters and numbers. Remember not to use your birth date, especially if you've posted it on Facebook and other social networking sites. The article also recommends avoiding questionable apps, especially from unfamiliar sources, and to use antivirus software for your phone. It's also recommended that you accept software patches, which periodically come through and that you also backup important documents. For more good tips, go to http://www.equities.com/news/headline-story?dt=2012-09-04&val=443040&cat=tech

Given that the Federal Trade Commission has declared Arizona the identity theft capital of the United States, it's not surprising that the number of incidents of child ID theft in that state jumped 105% last year, according to one fraud protection website. This means that more toddlers are ending up with bad credit ratings! There's a growing underground movement to seize toddlers' SSNs, and some are even using websites to predict the SSN of a child. They're also taking numbers from different sources and having them checked through the three credit agencies. If there's no activity, then the thieves assume the SSN belongs to a child.

There are ways to protect your child's SSN. First, watch for any unusual mail to your child, particularly from financial institutions. Also, parents can put a block on their child's SSN until they're 18. If your child is a victim of ID theft, report it to the three credit agencies right away. You can find more info at http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/business/articles/2012/08/30/20120830identity-theft-babies-sanchez.html

Your older college-bound children also need protection. The young adults in your life think they're invincible, or don't think about identity theft protection at all. The truth is they are pretty much as vulnerable as the young ones but in a different way. With the essential need of laptops for university, smartphones, social networking, and a plastic card for purchases, there are plenty of opportunities for smart thieves to steal your older child's identity. Remind them to not lend their passwords to anyone, keep their anti-virus software updated, and not to do banking using WiFi in public places. For more tips, go to http://www.myrecordjournal.com/local/article_c9df7684-f578-11e1-8729-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's some scary stats and reports from the world of white-collar crime!! Plenty of new material for more Alex Bellamy novels, I'd say.

The 2012 Norton Cybercrime Report states that more than 46% of Canadians have reported attempts by hackers to obtain personal information. More than 8.3 million said they'd been victimized by cybercrime and another 42% have no idea if their computers have been compromised. Hacking also cost Canadians over $1.4 billion last year. These are pretty scary statistics, but Canada is certainly not alone.

Data was collected from 24 other countries who also reported that 46% of their population had been plagued by hackers through the usual means: phishing, texting, viruses and worm emails. According to the article in theprovince.com, hackers are becoming more dangerous through increased efforts to mine personal information from social networking. They're also developing new software to find flaws in tablets, computers, and smartphones. In other words, the problem not only isn't going to go away, but could worsen. To read more, go to http://www.theprovince.com/news/Computer+hacking+costs+Canadians/7191507/story.html

A disturbing article in the huffingtonpost.ca reports a marked increase in the number of stolen "breeder" documents, such as birth and citizenship certificates as well as Social Insurance Numbers from Canadians to create fake passports and other ID. A RCMP report claims that governments aren't doing enough to cross-check documents to determine the authenticity of a passport applicant. In other words, a SIN card can be paired with an entirely different name on an application form, thus making it easier for criminals to use fake identities. You can find more at http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/09/09/identity-theft-canada_n_1868172.html

A web survey by the Better Business Bureau found that the one thing which worried citizens most about fraud and ID theft was credit card theft, however the BBB claims that this was the issue they should least worry about. Credit card companies have good hi-tech strategies to stop credit access and limit risk to consumers. The survey also showed that consumers were least worried about their trash, and this was the one area where they should really worry.

Too many people throw out documentation containing enough personal data to create fake identities. Rummaging trash and recycling bin is becoming more common among thieves. Once sufficient documentation is collected it can be used without any safeguards or knowledge to the consumer until a lot of damage has been done. The tusconcitizen.com article also notes that hackers are stepping up efforts to break into business databases, however businesses are also stepping up efforts to protect this information. The bottom line is that if you want to take a major step to protecting yourself, buy a shredder. To read more, go to http://tucsoncitizen.com/bbbconsumeralert/2012/09/07/better-business-bureau-web-survey-reveals-consumers-focus-on-wrong-issues-in-their-concern-about-id-theft/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Since white-collar crime is rising rapidly, here are some tips to help protect you, your family, and your business!

An article in poconorecord.com provides a basic but useful article about how thieves steal your information and what you can do to protect yourself. Remember, a charge on your credit card statement showing a transaction you didn't make is a red flag that someone has your account information.

Things you can do to protect yourself from identity theft are to use a specific credit card with a low limit when making online purchases and never shop at an unfamiliar site. If you let your teenager use your card for online purchases, make sure they're using a reliable site. Secure sites offer a padlock symbol, or https in their address. Changes passwords every few months and never use one password for everything. Also, don't do banking in public places. It makes it too easy for hackers to pick up your passwords.

If you've been compromised you should contact the three credit reporting companies, Experian, TransUnion, and Equifax. If you contact one, they will let the other two know, but confirm this to be sure. Ask them to put a credit freeze on your account and follow up to make sure they've done it. A credit freeze will prevent anyone from opening a bank account in your name or obtaining a credit card. The fraud alert, however, lasts for only 90 days, so you'll have to renew. Of course, you should also notify your bank and the police. There are more tips at http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120918/FEATURES/209180301

An article in business2community.com notes that many small business owners spend far more money on preventing physical crimes than cyber crimes. Sure, it's good to use alarms, CCTV cameras, and lighting systems, but an increasing number of thefts are carried out through hi-tech means. Business owners need to shore up hi-tech security as well. If you have a business and are not sure what to do then hire an IT company to assess your needs and recommend the right course of action.

The second thing to do is to implement a checking system. In other words, ensure that employees have proper ID and are not entering areas they don't need to. Sign-in sheets, access codes, and other security methods will prevent employees from snooping where they shouldn't. The third essential step is to do thorough background checks on potential employees. It's common in large businesses and small business owners should be doing the same. The article also describes the many types of fraud a business can be subject to, which can be found at http://www.business2community.com/strategy/3-ways-to-help-protect-your-small-business-from-white-collar-crimes-0275391

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Having written blogs on the topic of white-collar crime for more than two years, I thought I'd heard it all, but this story left me shaking my head. A doctor and two of her staff have been convicted of fraud and face sentencing in November. Not so unusual, you think, but this doctor founded a cancer clinic in Mississippi in 2005, and it turns out she was administering watered-down chemotherapy drugs and using old needles on her patients! In my book, this is a form of slow serial killing. Who says white-collar crime doesn't hurt people? You can find the short article at http://www.sacbee.com/2012/09/25/4853067/sentencing-reset-miss-chemotherapy.html

I came across an interesting article about a woman who discovered that her identity had been stolen after a PayPal service called Bill Me Later, sent her an invoice for $747. The invoice indicated that four eBay-related purchases had been made in her name. The victim reported the ID theft to police, her bank and credit card companies. She also explained to Bill Me Later that she had never opened an account with them or with PayPal, so the company closed the account. When she tried to obtain information about the purchaser, however, she hit a road block.

Under the U.S.'s Fair Credit Reporting Act, victims are entitled to information, but in this case the info wasn't made available right away. When she was told to report the ID theft to the three credit reporting agencies, they wanted proof that the Bill Me Later charges were the result of fraud, and she was unable to do this without the proper information. After some struggle, the information was finally provided to the victim, but it shouldn't have to be that difficult, according to the article. To read more, go to http://www.wate.com/story/19626152/knoxville-woman-hits-roadblocks-after-identity-theft

An interesting piece in chicagotribune.com discusses the importance of not handing over your children's personal information when they join a sports league. The article says that organizations such as soccer leagues ask for birth certificates, photos, immunization records, and more. Once that info is handed over, who knows where it's kept or who has access to it?

Unfortunately, many coaches aren't aware of the risks or the sharp rise in child identity theft, however there are things you can do to protect your child. For instance, if a sports league asks for the child's Social Security Number, ask them if it's absolutely necessary. Important documentation can be shown, but shouldn't be handed over. Furthermore, if the info is being stored on a computer, ask if security measures are in place to keep the info safe. To read more, go to http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/yourmoney/sns-201209241400--tms--kidmoneyctnsr-a20120924-20120924,0,6251474.story

Thanks!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well, I think I've just got an idea for another Alex Bellamy white-collar crime mystery!

A frightening article in businessweek.com reports that medical devices such as insulin pumps, pacemakers, and defibrillators are vulnerable to attacks by hackers. This unsettling fact was discovered by computer-security researchers who found vulnerabilities that could allow hackers to remotely take over control of an insulin pump, for example, and administer a fatal dose of insulin. One of the researchers, who happens to have an insulin pump, found numerous ways a hacker can manipulate wireless capabilities on medical devices made by Minneapolis-based Medtronics Inc.

Unfortunately, discoveries about medical vulnerabilities are not new. In 2008, researchers learned that a popular pacemaker-defibrillator could be reprogrammed to deliver deadly shocks. Also troubling is that the FDA doesn't have the resources and skill to conduct an adequate security audit for every new device sent for approval. The bad news is that any wireless device can be hacked and compromised. This is the world we live in. To read more, go to http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-09-27/medical-devices-vulnerable-to-hacks-need-oversight-report-says

Can you imagine the possibilities for murder, in fiction, of course


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

In my quest to search for more white-collar crime ideas for my Alex Bellamy series, I came across a disturbing statistic from the Federal Bank Reserve of St. Louis. The reserve says that unemployment benefits fraud rose by a whopping 116% over the last three years, costing taxpayers $3.29 billion. The reserve also reports that two-thirds of the fraudulent claims were due to unreported income. A large percentage of recipients had unreported income on the side. Unfortunately, due to the amount of time and money it takes to catch cheaters, it's estimated that only 15% of them are caught, which means that people are receiving huge amounts of government money illegally. The situation sounds almost as bad as Medicare fraud. You can find the whole article at http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/blog/2012/10/unemployment-benefits-fraud-up-116.html

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi friends,

In my never-ending quest for fraud topics for another Alex Bellamy mystery, here are some fun fraud facts you might or might not know!

An interesting article in investigatinganswers.com lists the five U.S. states with the highest incidence of identity theft, and they're all in the south. Texas, Florida, Georgia, Arizona, and California are at greatest risk for the following reasons.

Most of those five states have lots of citizens in the military. Military personnel are prime targets for fraudsters because they're often overseas and conduct financial business online. It takes them a while to realize their accounts have been hacked. After all, how many are diligently reviewing credit card and bank statements the moment those statements are ready?

The second reason is the number of Canadian seniors who head south for the winter. Seniors are also preferred targets as many of them are not technically savvy enough to prevent phishing and other malware from entering their computers and stealing personal information.

The third reason is due to the high number of illegal immigrants who enter the border states. Many of them require fake Social Security Numbers and other ID. Organized crime is making millions by creating fake ID for these people, or by hacking into databases.

Since all five of these states are densely populated, the fraud crime rate is also higher. Most of it originates from government document/benefits fraud, followed by employment-related or credit card fraud. To read more of the article, go to http://www.investinganswers.com/personal-finance/credit/5-states-where-id-theft-booming-and-surprising-reasons-why-4761

Investigatinganswers.com also posted a list of 17 shocking facts about fraud, although most of them aren't that shocking if you've been staying informed. For example, there were 350,000 more consumer complaints about fraud in 2011 than the previous year, which begs the question, are people doing a better job of reporting, or are more fraud crimes being committed?

In terms of the number of reported cases, fraud is a larger problem than identity theft. 55% of complaints were due to fraud, while only 15% were due to identity theft, and 10% were about debt collection. To read more of the facts, go to http://www.investinganswers.com/personal-finance/credit/17-shocking-facts-about-identity-theft-and-fraud-america-4677

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Canada has long been accused of having lax rules and monitoring systems when it comes to illegal immigrants. Politicians vow to make it more difficult for criminals to enter the country, or for illegal immigrants stay in our country, especially after being convicted of a crime. Based on a recent case, they're not doing a great job.

Take the case of a fraud artist inadvertently hired by Transportation Investment Corporation (TIC), through Kelly Temporary Services, to process toll sticker applications for a new bridge in British Columbia's Lower Mainland. 350 early registrants discovered, to their horror, that the man who took their home address, license plate number, and credit card number, shouldn't have had access to their personal information in the first place.

It turns out that the employee was using an alias, and had already been convicted and deported from Canada three times since 2008 for various crimes including unlawful use of a credit card, forcible confinement, uttering threats, fraud, and assault. So, how did this guy manage to get back in the country and commit more crimes so many times? Also, as one registered commuter said, the TIC handled the issue poorly. First, it took too long for the letter advising him of the situation and secondly, the letter said nothing about advising him to cancel his credit card, which he did on his own initiative. A follow-up letter then arrived suggesting he cancel his card. Really? They couldn't mention that in the first letter?

The situation clearly demonstrates that the government and other authorities are terrible at staying on top of con artists, and they should be embarrassed. Do they not realize that neglect and incompetence allows fraudsters to succeed? The CTV news article didn't explain how this man managed to fool Canadian government employees three times, but I do know he's not the only criminal who repeatedly enters this country to commit more crimes. I also know that it has to stop. To read the whole CTV article, go to http://bc.ctvnews.ca/victim-of-port-mann-security-breach-speaks-out-1.1003552

Speaking of embarrassments, the Lance Armstrong debacle is already being touted as the largest sports fraud in history. But here's the thing: how many people and sponsors knew about the doping and let the fraud continue as long as everyone was making money? An interesting article in The Chicago Tribune points the finger at UCI president, Pat McQuaid and his predecessor who apparently knew about the rampant doping going on in the cycling world. In fact, the situation was so bad that pretty well every elite cyclist was using performance enhancing drugs just to stay in the game. The article pulls no punches and is well worth reading at http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2012-10-22/sports/chi-in-cyclings-grand-fraud-armstrong-not-alone-20121022_1_usada-hein-verbruggen-elite-cyclist


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It never fails. As soon as a disaster happens, scam artists emerge in full force to take advantage of vulnerable victims, and super storm Sandy is no exception. An article in the blaze.com offers five ways to protect you and your loved ones from further disaster.

First, if you have to stay in a shelter or crash on someone's couch, keep your personal ID, credit cards and other valuable information within sight at all times. If you have to leave home, ask the post office to hold your mail so it won't be stolen. For those needing extensive work on their homes, don't do business with flight-by-night insurance companies no matter how good their claims are about appraisals, water testing, and so forth. Third, if you want to donate money to help victims, beware of fake organizations with names similar to established charitable organizations. Lastly, if you want to obtain up-to-date news and images of the disaster, or find helpful information, stick with reputable and familiar sites, otherwise you run the risk of malware winding up on your computer. To read the article, go to http://www.theblaze.com/stories/here-are-the-top-5-best-ways-to-avoid-post-sandy-scams/

An article in nctimes.com reports that two new malware programs are targeting smartphones and tablets running Google's Android operating system. Federal authorities identify them as Loozfon and FinFisher. Loozfon is information-stealing malware which appears as a work-at-home ad that promises to pay people for sending emails. Once the user clicks onto a website, malware steals the user's address book and phone number. FinFisher is spyware that can track the victim's location. It tricks the user by pretending to be a phone system update.

To protect yourself from these programs, authorities advise that you turn off any phone features you don't use. If your smartphone offers encryption, use it to protect your personal information. Before downloading an app, make sure it's legitimate and read the reviews. Get malware protection and use a password to protect anyone from accessing the phone. There are more good tips at http://www.nctimes.com/watch-out-for-these-mobile-malware-scams/article_fb984377-9ccc-5d4e-ada9-0b00fcb955df.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've been writing blogs on white-collar crime long enough to believe that using a debit card to make purchases escalates my vulnerability to identity theft. I'm one of the few die-hards who still pays cash at the grocery store, gas stations, fast food outlets, etc. Call me a Luddite if you will, but fraud experts are now advising consumers to start paying cash again. According to an article in USA Today, criminals have stepped up efforts to tamper with debit machines everywhere, including doctors' offices. After all, stealing debit card info and PIN numbers is the quickest way for them to access your cash.

Compromised debit machines are so widespread that many places haven't yet caught onto the fact that their machines have been tampered with. Barnes & Nobles, for example, found that machines in 63 of their stores, involving nine States were compromised. Toronto police arrested a group of men who had 168 POS (point of sale terminals) in their possession. Verizon's data-breach investigations unit discovered that terminals had been compromised at numerous health clinics and facilities.

Part of the reason for the increase in compromised terminals is that department stores and other businesses have improved their security encryption, making it tougher to hack into databases. Criminals find it easier to pose as a repairme and install their own devices. Yep, cash is better, and you don't have to remember all those pesky PINS. To read the cnbc.com article, go to http://www.cnbc.com/id/49709291

According to an identity theft, risk management specialist, medical fraud is the fastest growing and most dangerous type of fraud today. The examiner.com article says that medical fraud is multi-faceted and involves someone receiving treatment in your name, for which you are billed. Aside from having to prove you didn't receive these treatments, your medical records might also have been altered. Needless to say, this could be incredibly dangerous.

To make matters worse, Medicare officials announced they would not issue new IDs to the quarter million people who've already been compromised because it would be too time-consuming, complicated, and expensive. What? By refusing to improve the system, officials are enabling criminals. It's almost too bizarre to grasp. Clearly medical officials have no idea that the cost of fraud will, in the end, be much larger than the cost of issuing new IDs. To read more of this article, go to http://www.examiner.com/article/medical-identity-theft-growing-fast-and-endangering-lives


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've come across more ideas for white-collar crime stories this week, and these ones will make you think twice about handing out your personal information.

One of the most frustrating things about identity theft and fraud is in the way businesses, institutions, and governments aren't doing nearly enough to help us keep our personal information safe. Yesterday, for example, we filled out an application to purchase an iPhone 5 for our son's birthday. The application asked for my Social Insurance Number, along with other pieces of ID. Upon reading the rules more closely, I realized that supplying my SIN number wasn't necessary at all, but how many people bother to take a second look? They see the line asking for the SIN and fill it out. Why phone companies need to know one's SIN (or SSN in the U.S.) is beyond me. There are plenty of other ways to establish identity.

Carelessness is another example of the vulnerability we all face. Take the Smith family, for instance, who have endured repeated mix-ups regarding their daughters' high school documentation. The school has repeatedly mailed the wrong documents to their home; documents which contain personal information such as SSN, date of birth, home address and phone numbers belonging to others. The problem is their common last name, and the family rightly worries about who might receive their daughters' personal information in the mail. What is especially irritating is that the issue has been raised at the school, yet mistakes continue. What if that information winds up in the wrong hands? To read more of the sbtv article, go to http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/dad-daughters-identity-compromised-school/nS5n3/

A disturbing story in vctar.com shows that it might not be as simple to resolve fraud on your credit card as one would hope. One couple whose credit card was used only for online purchases found, to their horror, that someone had used their credit card number to spend nearly $8,500 in Spain. The couple have never been to Spain and don't even own passports. Furthermore, they received an email from the credit card company advising them how they were going to assist them on their European vacation. The couple informed the company that they had no travel plans, yet the company continued to allow purchases to be made!

After weeks of phone calls, emails, and letters, the charges were finally removed from their account, however, the company is still investigating. Why on earth did the company let the charges be processed when the victims had already informed them they weren't traveling anywhere? Why wasn't photo ID asked for when one purchase was over $7,000? If businesses don't get it together, the problem will only get worse. 
http://www.vcstar.com/news/2012/nov/12/credit-card-fraud/?opinion=1

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

A truly disturbing story in business.time.com estimates that there are approximately 10,000 identity theft crime rings operating in the U.S. Nine million people filed complaints with the FTC regarding some form of fraud or white-collar crime last year, and ID theft has been the number one complaint for the past twelve years.

The majority of the rings originate in Alabama, Delaware, the Carolinas, Georgia, Mississippi and Texas. In fact much of the southeastern U.S., including Florida and Virginia, seems to attract ID theft rings, although the article didn't say why. Also interesting is research showing that a number of these smaller rings are actually family operated, giving new meaning to the concept of a home-based business. To read the whole piece, go to http://business.time.com/2012/11/20/study-10000-identity-theft-rings-in-u-s/

More unsettling stats come from poughkeepsiejournal.com, which reports that, according to the U.S. Bureau of Justice stats, 7% of American households (or 8.6 million people) age 12 and older had their identities stolen in 2010. 64% of those victims had their credit cards misused.

With Cyber Monday coming up, it's estimated that $96 billion in sales will be conducted over the Net, and ID thieves will be hunting for your personal information in full force. Unfortunately, to buy online you have to provide the kind of personal information thieves are looking for. There are things you and your family can do to avoid becoming victimized. For example, don't use unsecure Wi-Fi connections. Use one credit card for online shopping only, and be sure to shop at known secure sites. To read more, go to http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/article/20121119/NEWS05/311190023/?odyssey=tab%7Cmostpopular%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE&nclick_check=1

If all this news isn't frightening enough, a retired security intelligence officer in Canada recently told a panel of security professionals that one cyber attack on Canadian infrastructure could shut down gas pumps, ATM's, and make it impossible for food stores to stock their shelves, and this is only the beginning. The social and economic impact would be devastating. Worse, the risk is very real.

Unfortunately, those in the line of fire are only beginning to wake up to this reality. The federal government has just started to shore up computer security, and it seems the entire country is in a race against time before something horrible happens. As the expert indicated, solutions are there, but they're expensive, complicated, and will be continuous. Right now, the federal cyber response center doesn't even operate around the clock! How's that for making you feel vulnerable? To read more, go to http://home.mytelus.com/telusen/portal/NewsChannel.aspx?ArticleID=news/capfeed/national/20816056.xml&CatID=National


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've written a lot about the vulnerability to identity theft we all face through social networking, smartphones, and database breaches. According to one study, however, these are not the most common means. An analysis by Travelers (TRV), found that the most common cause of ID theft occurs the old fashioned way: through stolen wallets and purses. In fact, they claim that offline crimes account for 73% of all fraud!

They also found that stolen Social Security Numbers were the second leading cause of fraud crimes, burglaries ranked third, and cyber breaches came in fourth. It's important to remember, though, that one database breach can do a lot more damage than one stolen purse. Still, the street.com article is a good reminder about the importance of storing valuables safely away and carrying as few credit cards as possible when leaving home. To read more of the article, go to http://www.thestreet.com/story/11776895/1/good-old-fashioned-theft-still-tops-cyber-crime.html

Consumer risk management company, ID Analytics, in San Diego did their own analysis to gain a look at identity theft in America, and the picture wasn't pretty. In fact, it's downright scary. After three and a half years of research, the company estimates that approximately 10,000 identity theft crime rings operate in the U.S. While organized crime in large cities certainly take part in fraud, ID Analytics' analysis also shows that more family fraud businesses are cropping up not only in urban centers, but in rural communities. In other words, your next door neighbor could well be in the ID theft biz.

Mail theft is still a popular way to steal personal information, but others include applications for short-term payday loans, new credit card accounts, and utility services. Thieves often need to change only one piece of personal information to succeed in fraud. For example, the thief can use your SSN number and date of birth to acquire a new credit card, but change the address he wants it mailed to. For more of the foxbusiness.com article, go to http://www.foxbusiness.com/personal-finance/2012/11/26/how-to-keep-your-identity-safe-this-holiday-season/

Cyber shopping is incredibly popular at this time of the year. In fact, billions of dollars in business was conducted on cyber Monday. It's also a great time for identity theft and fraud, but there are a number of things you can do to protect yourself. For example, use one credit card for online purchases only. This way if it's compromised, you can cancel fairly simply.

Never give out your SSN number and driver's license, and don't pay in cash or with a money order. Credit cards give you the option of disputing a payment and having a record of the transaction. Print out all transaction records in case the package doesn't reach your mailbox, or there's a problem with the product. Also, choose recognized sites with the proper security symbols on their home page. And remember, if it's too good to be true, it probably is, for more info and tips go to http://www.necn.com/11/26/12/Cyber-Monday-shopping-concerns-of-fraud-/landing.html?blockID=806409&feedID=11106


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's another outrageous white-collar crime story, and more fodder for Alex Bellamy novels.

Incarceration doesn't always stop fraud, as an article in bankinfosecurity.com demonstrates. Apparently, a fraud ring was operating inside a California prison so successfully that the thieves managed to acquire $8 million by compromising bank accounts. Incredibly, the fraud went on for six years!

The gang inside the prison were working with a gang on the outside who managed to bribe bank employees into passing them customers' personal information. Additionally, some of the gang members posed as the elderly customers. Once the personal information was obtained, bank account addresses and other info were changed so funds could be sent to ring members. The two genuises who dreamed up the scheme were each given another 25 years in prison. Maybe they should be kept away from computers and the wrong type of visitor. To read more, go to http://www.bankinfosecurity.com/id-theft-scam-run-from-prison-a-5327

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here's another kooky story in the world of white-collar crime.

Have you watched the popular reality TV show Storage Wars? It's a somewhat strange show about people who buy the contents of auctioned lockers, without knowing what they're getting, as they're only allowed to look but not touch anything. One of the stars, Dave Hester, is a professional buyer who claims that some of the lockers have been deliberately salted with treasures to make the show interesting. He cried foul, claiming that's not how the business should be run and was subsequently fired for accusing the show of committing fraud. The insidetv.ew.com article doesn't say how much Hester was paid for doing the show, but he's now suing the cable network and Original Prods for $750,000 in damages.

It will be interesting to see whether the lawsuit has merit. I've watched the show since the beginning and have wondered about the wealth of goodies often found in lockers. If the lockers' owners possessed items that could fetch a few hundred bucks or more, did laziness or ignorance keep them from selling those things in the first place? In one show, one of the stars actually found money taped to the back of an old painting. Really? I have no idea if the show has been messing with the locker contents, but it wouldn't surprise me if they were. If there's one thing I've learned from reality TV, it's that the shows have little to do with reality and a lot to do with ratings. To read the article, go to http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/12/11/storage-wars-war-sues-ae-claims-fraud/

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

At this time of year, it's more important than ever to be vigilant about protecting yourself from fraud and ID theft.

Every once in a while, I post steps to take if your identity's been stolen. Considering that about nine million Americans had their identity stolen last year, and there are roughly 10,000 ID theft crime rings operating, it's more important than ever to be prepared. A good article from fox business.com lists five key steps to take if it appears your accounts have been compromised.

First, request a free copy of your credit report and review it carefully. This will give you can idea how much damage has been done. If there is evidence showing that your accounts have been compromised, place a fraud alert through the three credit reporting companies and sign up for credit monitoring. You only need to contact one company as they're required to notify the others. The phone numbers are:

TransUnion: 1-800-680-7289
Equifax: 1-800-525-6285
Experian: 1-888-EXPERIAN (397-3742)
Contact your bank and credit card holder, and create a file folder to record all phone calls and correspondence. There will be plenty! The article advises you to note down the name of the person you spoke with, time, date, etc.

Close all of your fraudulent accounts, and ask that the account be closed at the creditor's request. You don't want any negative assumptions made in your credit report. Also, file a complaint with the Federal Trade Commission and contact your local police department. To read more from the helpful article, go to http://www.foxbusiness.com/personal-finance/2012/12/17/five-steps-to-take-now-if-your-identity-is-stolen/

Stay safe!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

One of my recent postings mentioned the prevalence of returns fraud, particularly at this time of year. It's so common that experts estimate nearly $3billion will be lost this year. There's another component to retail fraud, though, and this is coupon fraud. As most coupons clearly state, they are limited to one per customer and the purchased product is not intended for resale elsewhere, but this is exactly what is happening. Some super-coupon users are going overboard with their passion for deals and using six coupons to purchase one item, or reselling the purchased items at garage sales. An article in capitalgazette.com addresses coupon questions and differentiates between unethical behavior and outright fraud. You can find it at http://www.capitalgazette.com/maryland_gazette/news/money/super-couponing-tips-fraud-or-unethical/article_0dd234c3-9abe-570e-a071-9027a5b61eca.html

Another growing fraud problem is online ticket sales. As the philadelphiacbslocal.com article says, technology allows anyone to set up as a ticket vendor. Crooks are creating professional websites that resemble the original to sell bogus tickets to various events. Others are selling them outside the gate at the event. By the time the purchasers try unsuccessfully to have their tickets validated, the seller is long gone. It's important to use legitimate sites, such as ticketsnow.com. Just make sure it's the authentic site. To read more, go to http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2012/12/26/online-ticket-sales-bring-new-convenience-new-opportunities-for-fraud/

It's estimated that one out of every seven Americans is on a food aid program since the bottom fell out of the economy in 2008. In Butler County, Ohio, $6.1 million in food stamps was issued to 47,000 households in November alone. Unfortunately, this is also paving the way for fraud, so much so that authorities have assigned a special squad to catch abusers.

According to an article in wlwt.com., the squad in Butler County has already thwarted fraud attempts resulting in a $200,000 savings. Food stamps are supposed to be used for just that, however, too many recipients are selling their cards for cash to buy drugs. Rather than using stamps, Electronic Benefits Transfer cards are now being issued, however, they've also created problems. Fraudsters will report their cards lost or stolen to acquire more cards. I imagine the problem is ongoing all over the U.S. and costing the government big bucks. To read the article, go to http://www.wlwt.com/news/local-news/butler-county/Butler-Co-squad-targeting-food-stamp-fraud-paying-off/-/13601510/17888630/-/cgssy1/-/index.html

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, and Happy New Year!

Here's some tips to keep you safe from fraud and ID theft:

A useful article from YahooFinance.com lists ten simple things you can do to enhance your privacy. Some of them I've written about before, but there are other things many of us never think of or bother with, such as:

. Creating passwords for all of your smartphones, tablets, and computers
. Putting your name on Google Alert, so you can monitor what's being said about you online
. Sign out of Facebook, Twitter, Gmail, etc when you're finished using them each day
. Don't give out your email, zip code, or phone number, if possible
. Encrypt your computer
. For Gmailers, turn on 2-step authentication on Gmail
. Pay cash only for embarrassing items
. Change your Facebook settings to friends only
. Clear your browser history and cookies on a regular basis
. Use an IP masker

There's more information with each tip, at http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/10-incredibly-simple-things-you-should-be-doing-to-protect-your-privacy-155500405.html

The State of Maryland has a new law designed to protect children from identity theft. The law allows parents to put a credit freeze on their children's credit. According to the short article in capitalgazette.com, parents had problems doing so in the past. The three credit agencies refused to allow parents to place a freeze if there was no existing credit report. The irony is that if a report did exist, it meant that the child had already been victimized by ID theft. Now, parents won't have to wait for the worst to happen before they can take steps to protect their children. To read the article, go to http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/government/tips-for-maryland-s-new-child-identity-theft-law/article_3847702b-db90-5b9a-84f7-a4d3e5d73a58.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's a little more fraud news for you, and great material for those of us who love to write about white-collar crime!

Fraud-detection software isn't new, but it has been limited in what it can do, until recently. According to an article in abcnews.go.com, new software adapted from the military now has the ability to detect corporate fraud by sifting through non-numerical data such as documents, social media, and emails in search of suspect behavior. Through this new technology, word patterns can be picked up and analyzed to see if the sender might be involved in fraud. This technology will save the expense of hiring investigators to trail suspect employees. Although, if fraud has been committed, forensic investigation will still vital in catching and convicting culprits.

The technology is quite new and at this time is looking only for about 3,000 different words and phrases that might raise a red flag. The article states that the goal is to identify what academics call the "Fraud Triangle": pressure, opportunity, and rationalization. I suppose you could call it a type of electronic whistleblowing, however, highly skilled people will be needed to correctly interpret the patterns. So far, only large accounting firms and Fortune 50 companies, especially those doing international business, are using the technology, but if successful, I imagine it will be adopted by many more businesses. To read the article, go to http://abcnews.go.com/Business/corporate-fraud-spotting-high-tech/story?id=18161502

Speaking of whistleblowing, an anonymously-run website called Science Fraud has been shut down due to a barrage of legal threats. According to an article in forbes.com, this is a shame as the website's owner, who turned out to be a university professor, was actually doing some good. The problem is that the pressure to produce results is higher than ever. Consequently, fraud, plagiarism, poor or nonexistent controls, confirmation bias, and skewed data have become commonplace.

Fraud is not only impacting scientific literature, but the medical field as well. The article cites the case of a former chief of acute pain service at a hospital. He was sent to prison for falsifying the results of analgesic medications on behalf of Pfizer, Merck, and Wyeth. That many research sponsors are pharmaceutical companies willing to invest millions in research that favors their products has turned research into a dubious business. Forced retractions on results is also becoming commonplace. Unfortunately, for every researcher caught, there are many more who haven't been, yet. With watchdog sites being forced to shut down due to threats from powerful companies, it makes one wonder if we can believe most scientific or medical research data being published today. To read more, go to http://www.forbes.com/sites/billfrezza/2013/01/09/a-barrage-of-legal-threats-shuts-down-whistleblower-site-science-fraud/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here's another interesting tidbit for the fraud file. An interesting, and somewhat disturbing article in forbes.com discusses the huge amount of government dollars being spent on the Social Security Disability Program (SSDI). Since January 2009, 5.9 million people have been added to the growing number of workers on disability. That figure is now a whopping 10.9 million people, or one out of fourteen workers! It's estimated that 25% of them are fraudulent claims. In 2011, only 653,877 left the program and over a third of those were through death. Another 52% reached retirement age and switched to other benefits, while only 6% returned to work and 3.6% made enough medical improvements to leave the program.

As a Canadian, I wasn't aware that this program encompasses such a wide range of ailments to choose from. Having sleeping disturbance issues, or feelings of guilt or worthlessness? You qualify. Actually, there are apparently many medical conditions one can qualify for and given the number of recipients it isn't hard to obtain the verification needed to collect benefits. Unfortunately, dishonest folks are costing the country billions and there simply aren't enough resources to do the checking and follow-ups. To read more, go to http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardfinger/2013/01/14/fraud-and-disability-equal-a-multibillion-dollar-balck-hole-for-taxpayers/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Tax season is on the way, and here's an article that could have your blood boiling.

Would it shock you to know that prisoners are raking in millions of dollars by filing bogus tax returns? According to an article in cnn.com, in 2010, more than 91,000 inmates claimed a total of $758 million in fraudulent returns, a figure that was double the previous year. While authorities caught the majority of fraudulent tax returns, $35 million still slipped through the cracks. These figures are based on an audit from the Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration Finds.

What is especially disturbing is the ease with which inmates are able to pull this off. Some inmates use stolen identities received from other inmates, while others use their own identities but drastically inflate their incomes and claim large amounts of tax withheld. Since prison mail to the IRS is often flagged, inmates are getting help from the outside for a cut of the profit. A lot of the info is mailed to family members which is then forwarded to the IRS. It's a big problem, however as I wrote in a previous blog, the IRS is becoming more diligent about catching these guys. To read more, go to http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/17/pf/taxes/prisoner-tax-fraud/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here are a couple of articles showing why E-receipts and electronic income tax filing could put you at risk for ID theft.

The headline, _Four in Five Taxpayers Are at Risk of Identity Theft _ in pnsnewswire caught my attention. As I read further, I realized why the risk is so high. In a nutshell, the government's push to have us all file electronically has made it easier for criminals to steal our identities. As the article points out, cyber criminals don't have to worry about fingerprints or forging signatures, thus billions of dollars in tax refunds are now at risk.

The article advises taking these important steps to protect yourself. Choose a tax preparation service or site that offers bank level security including two-factor authentication and anti-malware protection. Only use sites that incorporate https, and watch out for suspicious emails or pop-ups. Also, use a unique password separate from your other accounts. As always, make sure all your devices are properly secure. You can find more info at http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/four-in-five-taxpayers-are-at-risk-of-identity-theft-188651081.html

The Better Business Bureau basically says the same thing when it comes to the growing prevalence of electronic receipts. In the scramble to save money, more businesses are encouraging customers to have receipts emailed rather than snail mailed, however this option could create unwanted attention, aside from phishing emails. For instance, once a business knows your emails, you can expect to be sent coupons, special offers, etc. whether you want them or not. Be wary of any email requesting personal information, ensure you actually receive the receipt, and consider third-party software to scan receipts. For more helpful info in the chron.com piece, go to http://www.chron.com/news/article/BBB-on-Homes-E-receipts-could-lead-to-identity-4223404.php


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's the latest in the weird and not-so-wonderful world of white-collar crime. If your identity's been stolen, it could be that this ring is responsible!

An article in The Wall Street Journal reports that authorities have arrested thirteen people in New Jersey, for their roles in an enormous credit card fraud ring that spans eight countries and 28 states! Several of the suspects own jewelry stores, which would explain how they obtained access to credit card information. Other news sources report that so many goods were bought through fraudulent credit cards that the FBI is still tallying the damage, which so far amounts to $200 million!

It seems the criminals pulled this off through an elaborate scheme that included doctoring credit reports, using fake IDs, and altering other identification documents. Another member of the ring has recently been caught, and four others are being sought. Authorities say the operation was so sophisticated that it went on for a decade. Let's hope they get just as much jail time. To read more, go to http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2013/02/05/federal-authorities-allege-massive-credit-card-fraud-scheme/

Now that Americans can go ahead and start filing their 2012 tax returns, it's time to remind everyone just how easy and prevalent tax fraud is. All it takes is someone to acquire your Social Security Number to start the process of filing a for a tax refund, using your data! The problem is so severe that authorities estimate the number of fraudulent returns has tripled in the last year alone.

Be careful about where you give your personal information. If your SSN has been stolen and a bogus tax return filed, it's a big headache to fix things. You'll have to notify law enforcement authorities, provide a report, and file a form with the IRS. It could take six months to over a year to have things sorted out. To read more of the Channel 10 article, go to http://www.newschannel10.com/story/20962195/tax-id-theft-on-the-rise


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was a little perplexed last week to see the trailer of a comedy movie called "Identity Thief". From what I can gather, the title pretty much says it all, but I just don't find the topic that funny. ID theft was up 13% from 2010 to 2011, affecting millions of people, and the figures haven't yet been tallied for 2012, however, it's expected to be a big jump. Once again, Hollywood is trivializing and simplifying an awful situation for millions of people. It's like making a comedy based on a mischievous but lovable fire bug who runs around torching peoples' property, only to have a hapless neighbor or two chasing him down. Hollywood is, for the most part, bankrupt in the great ideas department, so I shouldn't be surprised. The heraldnet.com article also offers some good ID theft prevention tips at http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20130211/BIZ/702119880


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's a white-collar crime question for you. Do you ever wonder where your personal records go after they've been stored at a medical, legal, or other business offices after a few years?

In my part of the world, there have been a few news stories in recent months about carelessly dumped medical records or other private documentation. Some things that should have been shredded aren't actually making it into recycling bins.

An Australian article from news.com.au demonstrates that the problem isn't only happening here in Canada. In Melbourne, a journalist received access to a recycling center and discovered many important documents, including blood test results and private legal information, scattered everywhere. It seems that the recycling center was careless about shredding practices, which could be a huge problem if those documents landed in the wrong hands.

The article goes onto say that many small businesses, especially law firms, are reckless about disposing confidential information. In fact, too many businesses are simply dumping banking information, shared portfolios, and other sensitive information into bins. Identity theft affects over a million Australians every year and costs about $1 billion. One has to wonder if some of that could be eliminated by taking more care and attention with sensitive information. To read the article, go to http://www.news.com.au/top-stories/danger-of-identity-theft-as-vital-documents-dumped-in-bins/story-e6frfkp9-1226580681807


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Did you know that March is Fraud Awareness Month in Canada? Here's some info you might find useful.

The Financial Consumer Agency of Canada provides some good basic tips on fraud prevention. Essentially, it comes down to protecting your personal information and your credit cards, not just from wallet and purse thieves, but from skimming machines, and those pesky phone callers who seem to know a great deal about you. You're well within your right to ask anyone why they need your personal information. Although it's likely they'll come up with a slick, plausible answer, there's also nothing wrong with asking for a phone number to verify their identity or authenticate their business. This is especially true for donation requests from charities you've never heard of. To read their tips go to, http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Fraud-Awareness-Month-How-to-Protect-Yourself-Against-Fraud-1126998.htm

The RCMP in Saskatchewan has a really good website filled with information and tips. In fact, they will be focusing on five different types of fraud that have increased in prevalence and visibility in recent years. The first two listed are investment fraud and ransomware. Ransomware occurs when you're on the computer, perhaps at a site like Craigslist, when a pop-up appears, informing you that you're computer's been locked by the RCMP, or FBI, or some other authority, while they investigate possible criminal activity. You're then assured that, for a mere $100, your computer will be unlocked. This is not only untrue, but the malware can destroy the programs you have.

Although only 2.9% of the population pays the money, the RCMP estimate that approximately $5 million a year is made from victims. This is why organized crime is busily hiring hackers to design malware programs to infiltrate your computer. The $5million is only a fraction of the estimated $10 billion lost to Canadians every year due to fraud. To read more, go to http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/sk/fraud-fraude/index-eng.htm

The best site of all is the Canadian Anti-Fraud Centre, which not only has great information, but it a good place to go to report any type of fraud. This is a fairly new site, which started originally as Phonebusters, a project jointly created by the RCMP, Ontario Provincial Police, and the Competition Bureau, to combat fraud. Shortly after authorities opened up their hotlines, they realized the problem was far more massive than originally thought, so now they've developed the Anti-Fraud Centre. You can find it at http://www.antifraudcentre-centreantifraude.ca/english/home.html By the way, they also discuss the Ransomware situation, but on this site, it's called Scareware.

Finally, I found a really cool app called Be Fraud Aware, which you can download for free onto your phone. Again, it has good information, including an "investment caution list" for would-be investors thinking of dumping hard-earned dollars into companies. You can do a search from the App store, or go to befraudaware.ca

I hope this helps, and stay safe out there!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I came across another horror story in the world of fraud, and this one wound up killing people.

A horrific story from cbsnews.com reports that a meningitis outbreak has caused the deaths of 48 people and hospitalized many others, thanks to a toxic steroid drug manufactured by a pharmaceutical company called the New England Compounding Center. The center managed to make the drug without FDA oversight and ship it to 3,000 clinics in 23 states. 14,000 people were injected with the drug for pain control, unaware that a toxic fungus had contaminated the drug.

Because NECC is a compounding center, it was able to make a drug without FDA oversight, however, they were only supposed to manufacture the drug one prescription at a time. Clearly, they broke the rules by mass-producing and shipping their product to many who were in on the scam. NECC was sending orders to fraudulent clinics or clinics using the names of patients such as "Bart Simpson" and "Homer Simpson". The problem started last fall and NECC has now been shut down while a criminal investigation continues. You can just imagine how many lawsuits will arise out of this disaster. To read more, go to http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57573384/necc-insider-describes-fraud-at-heart-of-meningitis-outbreak/

Stay safe out there!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here's more news on the white-collar crime front. An interesting article in The Huffington Post (HP) reported that Americans are becoming misinformed and confused about the seriousness and prevalence of identity theft. HP conducted a poll recently and were shocked to find that 40% of Americans don't believe that identity theft is a serious threat. After some digging, they learned the reason.

A recent Consumer Reports piece wrote that identity theft protection services were basically a waste of time and money. They also stated that there were plenty of opportunists out there, using scare tactics to entice frightened consumers into paying large monthly fees for protection. While HP doesn't argue this point, they do take issue with Consumer Reports' claim that ID theft isn't as serious as people are led to believe.

The truth, HP, says, is that the Federal Trade Commission reported a 32% surge in identity theft complaints last year. A study by Javelin Research & Strategy revealed that there were 12.6 million victims in 2012. The article goes onto quote more stats and is quite correct in saying that most Americans are unprepared for the kind of financial attack that could strike anytime. To read more, go to http://www.huffingtonpost.com/adam-levin/consumer-reports-got-it-d_b_2904286.html

According to Eva Valesquez, head of the Identity Theft Resource Centre, the three top ID theft risks for 2013 are medical fraud, government fraud, and mobile device attacks. She states in a bankinfosecurity.com article that more than 25% of calls received from victims this year were about government fraud. Thieves are using IDs to collect government benefits, apply for jobs, receive a tax refund, or collect disability payments. Here's another expert who states that Americans simply don't understand how prevalent ID theft is. To read more, go to http://www.bankinfosecurity.com/top-id-theft-risks-for-2013-a-5612


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

When I first started writing about white-collar crime 20 years ago, it wasn't considered a serious crime, and hardly anyone ever went to jail for fraud. Well, things have changed. An article in forbes.com raises some interesting questions about the longer sentences white-collar criminals are receiving these days. As the article states, no one batted an eye when the infamous Bernie Madoff received a 150-year-prison sentence. After all, his scheme stole over a $1 billion dollars and hurt a large number of people. Other white-collar criminals are also receiving long sentences, but one in particular raises an eyebrow.

The culprit is Christian Allmendinger, who co-founded A&O Life Fund in 2004 (see article for details about the company). It appears that Allmendinger didn't start out intending to scam anyone, however, the admittance of a third partner began to muddy the waters. Allmendinger didn't like the third partner and was eventually bought about by the man, through fraudulent means. By the time the company collapsed and authorities were investigating, Allmendinger was out of the picture, however, the past caught up with him. He and his partners had paid themselves handsomely and lied about how much money the company had, and how much investors were supposed to be making on their investments.

In the end, several people were indicted, however, Allmendinger wouldn't rat out his friends, and was penalized heavily for it. The man was given a 45-year sentence while those who were just as guilty, but did cooperate, received ten-year sentences. The question is, does Allmendinger deserve a lengthy sentence when his cohorts received a fraction of that time for talking? It raises some ethical and legal questions about how the system rewards criminals. To read more of this interesting article, go to http://www.forbes.com/sites/walterpavlo/2013/03/19/doing-life-for-a-white-collar-crime-the-tale-of-christian-allmendinger/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Romance fraud is nothing new. In fact, it's been going on for centuries: someone pretending to be in love with someone who has money, status, or power. These days, though, technology has made potential victims more accessible, possibly less cautious, and doomed to be parted with assets quickly if they're not careful.

A report from cjme.com states that romance fraud has become a real problem in Saskatchewan (and likely elsewhere), however money isn't the only thing the scammers are after. These days, it's also the victim's identity, or a means of hacking into a victim's account to spam others. The police indicate that the fraudsters are often highly intelligent and great conversationalists who can talk their way around anything. It's important to remember that the culprit might be someone you meet in person, as well as online.

Authorities state that one sure way to tell if the person interested in you is sincere or not, is by how much personal information they divulge about themselves; information that can be verified, of course. The article provides a list of warning signs to determine if you're involved with a scam artist. For instance, beware of the person who is reluctant to meet you in person, or to introduce you to his/her family, friends, etc. Other warning signs are that the relationship is moving quickly, the person is keeping tabs on you, or asking to borrow money. More good info can be found at http://cjme.com/story/romance-fraud-real-danger-saskatchewan/103104


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It may well be long overdue, but at last it's here. The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) has come up with a useful way to help victims of identity theft. Considering that they estimate there were approximately 9 million victims last year, this announcement should prove popular and timely.

The FTC has produced a video called "Helping Victims of Identity Theft" that not only describes how to recognize it, but how to report it, and then set about repairing the damage. It's apparently geared for consumer advocates, social workers, attorneys and such. They've also produced a free booklet called "Taking Charge" which helps victims navigate their way to recovery. What's especially useful here is that they help victims prioritize what should be done first and which steps can wait. It also provides samples of useful forms and letters consumers will need to send to financial institutions and others. To read more, go to the azfamily.com article at http://www.azfamily.com/news/consumer/Help-for-identity-theft-victims-202228281.html

Of course, being victimized by individual criminals isn't the only means of losing one's assets. Take the case of State Farm insurance who've been found guilty of defrauding the federal government and ordered to pay back $250,000, just to start. Further reimbursement will be decided at a later date.

It seems that two workers at State Farm blew the whistle on their employer after they came across numerous instances of buried information regarding victims' claims from the 2005 Hurricane Katrina disaster. The pair helped proved that State Farm refused to pay what ultimately were valid claims. In fact, they deliberately hid information and told their employees to keep it hidden. For more on the sordid story by ABC News, go to http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/court-state-farm-committed-fraud-katrina-case/story?id=18916319#.UWYUo5OTigw


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here's a couple of fraud stories that could be turned into good mystery novels.

As you might have heard earlier this year, there's been a major scandal in Europe when it was discovered that food products labeled beef actually contained horse meat. The problem originated in Ireland and Britain but soon crossed into Europe. An article in news.com.au states that thousands of DNA tests on beef have now revealed an extensive food fraud situation.

The European Commission estimates that as many as 1 in 20 meals across Europe contained horse meat. France, Greece, Latvia, and Denmark had the most fraudulently labeled products. Right now, authorities are concerned about restoring consumer faith, however, the equally big issue should be who is responsible for adding horse meat in the first place and deliberately mislabeling all those packages? To read more, go to http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/world/eu-tests-reveal-extensive-horsemeat-fraud/story-e6frfkui-1226622095982

Wow, here's a case of white-collar crime going over the top and right into murder. A former IRS agent, turned accountant was caught defrauding his clients of about $11 million from 2004 to 2007 to support his lavish lifestyle. In a truly ugly twist, the accused decided to hire a hit man to kill the four clients who were scheduled to testify against him. Fortunately, the hit man he hired was an FBI informer, which is why all of the accused's conversations on the topic were recorded, and why a judge sentenced the 51-year-old to 24 years in prison. He's also been ordered to pay $14 million in restitution. Justice served! To read the article, go to http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Ramona-Accountant-Steven-Martinez-Sentenced-Tax-Fraud-Murder-Plots-202851191.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's some more white-collar crime news that might have you shaking your head.

Jim Chanos, a short seller, teacher at Yale, and the man who exposed the Enron debacle a few years ago, believes that corporate fraud is more widespread than we think. In fact, he believes that 10 to 15% of corporations commit fraud. He also states that incidents, in general, seem to rise during or just after bull markets, when everyone is making money and are therefore more likely to let their guard down about investing outside the norm.

He backs up his claims with a Business Week survey from 1998, which revealed that 55% of chief financial officers had been asked by their employer to falsify financial information, and had refused. Another 12% had agreed. In only one third of the companies, were CFOs not asked to fudge the numbers. Yikes! The really bad news, according to the cbsnews article is that there aren't many gatekeepers to closely monitor this activity. Chanos says that the only people who are exposing fraudulent companies are short sellers and journalists. As we all know, good serious journalists appear to be in short supply. To read more of the article, go to http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505125_162-57579986/how-widespread-is-corporate-fraud/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Although another tax season is now officially over, thank heaven, a lot of articles are still appearing about fraudulent tax returns. For instance, an article in msn.com states that ID theft targeting seniors has reached epidemic proportions, according to Senate Special Committee on Aging. Although tax fraud is on the rise for all age groups, seniors are particularly vulnerable. Unlike Canada, American seniors are not required to file tax returns. In fact, they're even allowed to earn extra income, up to a certain amount. This means that ID thieves can steal their personal info, file a fraudulent return to claim a refund and no one will discover this until the check has long since been cashed.

The IRS has definitely improved measures to flag problems and catch these criminals. As it stands, though, far too few of them are being caught. In 2011, one million fraudulent tax returns were reported. In 2012, that number jumped to 1.8 million. Authorities expect an even greater increase once the numbers are released for this year. To read more, go to http://money.msn.com/tax-tips/post.aspx?post=84d5548c-1715-45fa-a7c4-387733adb69f


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It's probably no surprise that white-collar criminals aren't necessarily career criminals, and it should be no surprise the lengths some people will go to in order to get what they want, which inadvertently creates interesting material for corporate crime mysteries. What might surprise you, though, is that sometimes the motive isn't always money. Take the case of the woman who disappeared 11 years ago, only to be found again living under a different name.

According to abclocal.go.com article, the woman was going through a divorce and having a rough time financially. Some people found her crying in a park and invited her to join them, and poof! Off she went, leaving her two kids to be raised by her father. She claimed she hadn't had access to a computer and didn't know they'd been looking for her, although she'd assumed so. However, this woman apparently wanted to stay missing given that she lived as a homeless person for some of that time under an alias; one that doesn't appear to have been used for financial gain. You have to wonder how many other desperate missing people have chosen a similar path. To read more, go to http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=9092068

Of course, there are countless times when ID theft is all about the money. Take the man found in a hotel room with a scope and video camera pointed out the window at a gas station. It seems he'd placed a skimming machine on one of the pumps and was recording transactions and recording pin numbers. He'd also had a fair number of cards in his hotel room.

Gas stations are still popular targets, and it's really important to pay close attention to the machine you're feeding your card into. If it doesn't look right, have it checked out, otherwise you could be one of the 8 to 12 million victims anticipated this year. Happily, the culprit is now serving jail time. You can find the wowt.com article at http://www.wowt.com/news/headlines/Identity-Theft-At-The-Gas-Pump-206303411.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

The world of cybercrime is becoming nastier all the time, and it won't be going away anytime soon. The heist below would make a great corporate crime movie.

By using sophisticated computer-hacking techniques, a group of cyber thieves recently stole $45 million from ATM machines in a matter of hours. Known as "Unlimited Operations" the thieves were able to hack into the computer systems of credit card processors, where they then accessed the data from prepaid debit card accounts and eliminated withdrawal limits and account balances.

This was a large operation, however seven of eight members of the New York component of the gang have been arrested for stealing $2.4 million from 3,000 ATMs over a two-day period in New York City. As the USA Today article points out, the guns and masks once used in bank heists are being replaced by laptops and the internet, and they can do a lot of damage fast. It's believed that 24 countries in all were affected by this quick attack. Authorities from 12 different countries are helping the U.S. investigate. So far, the mastermind hasn't been identified, but it's likely only a matter of time. To read more, go to http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/05/09/hackers-atm-branch/2148069/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, the world of white-collar crime is still growing by leaps and bounds, giving plenty of material for those of us who write about such things. Cybercrime, in particular, is on the rise.

According to an article in technewsdaily.com, 300,000 million Americans lost nearly $500 billion through cybercrime in 2012. Unfortunately, cybercrime was up 8.3% from 2011 and, on average, each victim lost approximately $4,500. In an age where people are supposedly becoming more aware of computer scams, too many aren't getting the message. The largest group of victims are between 40 to 50 years of age, while those over 60 and under 20 represent the smallest group. The most common scams still raking in big bucks for criminals are Nigerian princes, FBI impersonations, extortion, phony dating sites, and malware. To read more, go to http://www.technewsdaily.com/18107-cybercrime-losses-top-500.html

From 2010 to 2012, insurance fraud rose a whopping 27%, according to a piece in foxbusiness.com. Authorities are overloaded with suspicious claims and most stem from auto insurance fraud. At the moment, there are over 209,000 questionable claims (QCs) which reflect a concurrent rise in staged auto accidents. Unfortunately, these crimes affect us all through the increased insurance premiums to cover fraud costs.

Other common claims include home insurance fraud, workers' compensation and employers' liability policies, commercial auto insurance, and commercial/general liability insurance. The only QCs to drop during the same period are personal property/fire insurance policies. Faked or exaggerated claims top the list of reasons why a claim becomes questionable. In second place are faked claims of vehicle or boat theft, followed by loss or theft of miscellaneous property. To read more go to, http://www.foxbusiness.com/personal-finance/2013/05/20/insurance-fraud-on-increase/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Talk about fact following fiction...The first mystery novel I published is called Taxed to Death. It's the story of a young Revenue Canada auditor whose first fraud case turns into murder when his partner is killed. His quest to solve the crime leads to question about the honesty and integrity of certain individuals working inside Revenue Canada.

The novel was published in 1995, and all these years later I find myself reading a true story about three Revenue Canada employees who've been arrested and charged in a multi-million dollar corruption scheme inside Revenue Canada. Honestly, I can't say I'm surprised. There are very few places on this planet that haven't been touched by greed. The scheme was very simple: to accept bribes from taxpayers who wanted their tax bill lightened. To read the story, go to http://home.mytelus.com/p/news/source/news_cp/category/national/article/23484185


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Those of us who incorporate white-collar crime in our fictional stories tend to be a little paranoid when using public Wifi and ATMs outside of banks, while on holiday. Let's face it, vacations can be risky when it comes to identity theft. The Better Business Bureau is well aware of this and offers ten great tips to help keep you and your family safe. They recommend:

. Don't announce your travel plans
. Putting a hold on your mail
. Carrying only necessary ID and credit cards
. Setting up a travel alert on your credit card accounts
. Leave your laptop at home, if possible
. If staying at a hotel, lock up important documents in a safe
. Use ATMs only at banks
. Protect your smart phone; use a password
. Only put your last name and phone number on luggage tags
. Tear up and discard boarding passes. They contain personal information

You can read more at http://www.bbb.org/blog/2013/06/10-tips-to-avoid-identity-theft-during-summer-travel/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well here's one for the don't-go-on-TV-if-you're-committing-fraud file . . . otherwise known as quirky material for one of my future white-collar crime novels.

A woman who appeared on The Price is Right game show was charged with insurance fraud shortly afterward. The woman who had worked in the post office was claiming medical benefits, stating that she couldn't stand, sit, squat, bend, grasp, and reach, however she was able to sprint down the aisle twice to spin that wheel. Her activity caught the attention of investigators who late found her zip-lining on vacation and lifting furniture. The woman has since plead guilty to fraud and will receive her sentence in September. Incidentally, the woman won a six-night vacation to Palm Springs for her appearance on the show. I wonder if she thinks it was worth the risk. To read the article, go to http://www.hngn.com/articles/4850/20130608/price-right-fraud-woman-caught-appearance-game-show.htm


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's more great material for those of us who write white-collar crime mysteries.

If you live in Long Island and Virginia, can you trust your local 7-Eleven Store? If you live in Montreal, Quebec, can you trust any of the politicians?

A pathetic and somewhat sickening story emerged this week when authorities arrested and charged the owners and managers of fourteen 7-Eleven stores in Long Island and Virginia with a variety of white-collar crime offenses. These included identity theft, conspiracy to commit wire fraud, concealing and harboring illegal immigrants.

The really sickening part in all this is that the 7-Eleven owners forced illegal immigrants (often from their home countries) to work 100 hours a week while they pocketed most of their paychecks. The owners also forced these people to live and pay rent in boarding houses. Worse, the operation went on for thirteen years, and might still be going on elsewhere, as other stores are being investigated. To read more, go to http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/17/news/companies/7-eleven-identity-theft/index.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here's another story for my white-collar crime mystery file, as another debacle here in Canada has put half a million people at risk of ID theft!

In November 2012, a portable hard drive containing the names, social insurance numbers, birth dates, and contact info for half a million people disappeared from a Human Resources and Skills Development office in Gatineau, Quebec. Those half million people received a letter from the federal government indicating what had happened and were offered a free credit protection service. Only 88,000 people took advantage of this offer. Unfortunately, there have now been victims whose bank accounts have been cleaned out.

One Moncton, New Brunswick couple learned the hard way that it doesn't take much for someone to steal your identity. In fact, according to the cbc news story, the thief who stole their money did it by simply strolling into a bank and asking for a debit card, which he received after providing fake ID containing a name, address, and telephone number. It's truly appalling just how easy it is for someone to steal your money with what amounts to little information. To read more, go to http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/story/2013/06/19/nb-identity-theft.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

On the white-collar-crime-story-ideas-front, I came across a disturbing article from newsmax.com reports that it is easier for hackers to hack into a car's computer system than it is a mobile phone. This is really bad-if not downright dangerous-news for people driving these vehicles. Apparently, a hacker can cause your vehicle to accelerate, or brake, or even launch your air bag, against your will. It's been suspected that a journalist who crashed his Mercedes and died might have been a victim of this ploy. You can read the reason why in the article. The U.S. Department of Transportation and the Electronics Safety Research Division are investigating ways of making it much more difficult for someone's car to be electronically hijacked, but until then is any driver safe? To read more, go to http://www.newsmax.com/US/car-computer-hacking-worry/2013/06/27/id/512242


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

In 2008, I published my mystery, Fatal Encryption; a story about a small department store chain whose failure to encrypt their data subjected them to sabotage and a huge ransom demand. I'd known back then that many businesses didn't encrypt their data, but given the huge rise in ID theft and stolen personal information over the past five years, I thought that companies would have gotten smarter, but apparently they haven't.

I was shocked to learn that in 2012, the databases of 131 California businesses were hacked, because they had not encrypted data. The stolen information includes the Social Security Numbers, drivers licenses, medical, insurance, and financial information of about 2.5 million Californians! The report from the California Attorney General's office shows that most of the data breaches come from the retail industry, but also from banking and insurance companies, who really should know better. The searchsecurity.com article states that many companies don't encrypt because they don't understand how it works. To read more, go to http://searchsecurity.techtarget.com/news/2240187604/California-data-breach-report-25M-residents-at-risk-of-identity-theft


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I found another great idea for an Alex Bellamy white-collar crime mystery, and a cautionary tale for all drivers!

An interesting article in mainstreet.com notes that many people who've been in a car accident are putting their identities at risk by handing over too much information at the accident scene. A survey by the National Association of Insurance Commissioners revealed that many drivers give their driver's licenses and home addresses to others involved in the crash. That information is all a crook needs to start the identity theft process.

Authorities say that all you should provide is your name, insurance information and the phone number of your insurance provider. Unfortunately, many people feel overwhelmed, upset, and vulnerable, and too easily hand over more than they should. Think about it; when you've had an accident, who are you handing your personal information to? To read more, go to http://www.mainstreet.com/article/smart-spending/autos/preventing-identity-theft-summer-car-crash


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Another white-collar crime issue filled with potential, all-too-realistic stories, is about kids whose IDs have been stolen years before they even knew what happened.

As the gobankingrates.com article shows, the Social Security Numbers of many youngsters are being stolen by friends and relatives. By the time the child is old enough to apply for a loan, or to rent his first apartment, extensive damage has already been done to his credit rating.

The article advises parents to keep all of your children's important information locked away. You never know what a babysitter might be rummaging through. Never give your child's SSN to anyone unless it's absolutely essential, and remember to shred all documents you no longer need. If your child's identity has been stolen, report it to the police and all credit reporting companies right away. Ask them to place a fraud alert on the credit report and remove all accounts, account inquiries, and collection notices. ID theft is a pain to resolve, but knowing what to do can help repair the damage faster. To read more, go to http://www.gobankingrates.com/credit/how-protect-child-identify-theft/


----------

